#ubuntustudio 2010-08-16
<zus> is there any difference in file size or packages advantage, by installing the ubuntu studio packages vs individually?
<holstein> i dont think so
<holstein> should be the same zus
<holstein> just easier
<holstein> to get the meta-package
<holstein> if its got the stuff you want in it
<zus> hi holstein  :)
<holstein> :)
<zus> i found the mint KDE always been meaning to try it.
<bryan_r59> good morning and day!
<holstein> hey bryan_r59
<bryan_r59> Is ubuntu studio adequate enough within a virtual machine? i have plenty of ram to give it
<bryan_r59> and i think most 3d modeling packages use system ram
<bryan_r59> one more thing if it isn't too much trouble to answer: how much disk space would a beginner artist need for his ubuntu studio to be used to full potential?
<holstein> you can try it
<holstein> but i would say you need to run blender and the like on metal
<holstein> if you go the Vbox route
<bryan_r59> lol
<holstein> you can have the images grow
<bryan_r59> yeah i am c hoose dynamic
<holstein> video files are stupid large
<bryan_r59> oh good point :)
<holstein> and audio projects can take up space
<holstein> but we usually record audio to a seperate HD
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> i would say 20GB minimum
<holstein> that would be a comfortable place to get your feet wet
<holstein> bryan_r59: i think a wubi install would be much more adequate
<holstein> and just as non-permanant
<bryan_r59> aight, i gave it 50 just in case. Also is it me, or does somehow having a better video card make the file size of images smaller?
<bryan_r59> i mean on my host os
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> not sure about that
<bryan_r59> the file format i save as in the same i am sure
<bryan_r59> compression too
<bryan_r59> but i see a huge difference in the generated file size, even on huge screen shots and stuff
<holstein> i suppose something in the rendering could be different
<holstein> but i would think that would be processor before graphics
<holstein> but again, im just not sure
<holstein> i havent really paid much attention
 * holstein is an audio guy
<bryan_r59> Ok one last question. I have a Webcam that worked on my Windows 7 HOST OS, but since i switched to ubuntu 10.04 as my HOST, it can't detect is through VLC or CHEESE, and on the Windows GUEST it also cannot find it
<bryan_r59> will ubuntu studio remedy this?
<holstein> bryan_r59: no
<holstein> theres not a whole lot of difference
<bryan_r59> ok . then one more last question lol
<holstein> bryan_r59: if you go to synaptic
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can see the meta packages that make up ubuntustudio
<holstein> thats really about it
<bryan_r59> oh
<holstein> bryan_r59: there might be a package here and there
<holstein> driver-wise
<holstein> but mostly wacom tablet support
<holstein> that kind of thing
<bryan_r59> As an artist, what cam do you recommend as a webcam? i will go buy one now, if you have a recommendation
<holstein> not webcams
<holstein> bryan_r59: just google
<bryan_r59> ok
<holstein> and save you recipts ;)
<bryan_r59> ttyl and ty
<holstein> bryan_r59:
<holstein> when you run lsusb
<holstein> in terminal
<holstein> do you see the webcam?
<holstein> listed?
<bryan_r59> one sec
<holstein> what is the webcam?
<bryan_r59> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 041e:403c Creative Technology, Ltd Webcam Live! Ultra
<holstein> bryan_r59: thats good
<holstein> that you see it there
<holstein> you should be able to get it working i would guess
<bryan_r59> i will google further for that too then
<holstein> good idea
<holstein> let us know ;)
<holstein> :) *
<holstein> bryan_r59: sometimes its as simple as enabling the backports repository
<holstein> and installing a package
<bryan_r59> i did so, but update manager and hardware drivers under administration found nothing to help
<bryan_r59> thanks for the suggestion though
<bryan_r59> might help later on
<holstein> hardware drivers is typically for proprietary extra drivers
<holstein> you'll have to find the package
<holstein> IF thats what is needed
<holstein> im just guessing really
<holstein> it could be incompatible
<holstein> but if you see it when you run lsusb
<holstein> there is usually hope
<holstein> bryan_r59: good luck
<plotino> hi
<plotino> i have problem
<plotino> with audio
<plotino> no midi audio in output using hydrigen
<holstein> hey plotino
<holstein> you got other sound?
<holstein> plotino: you got JACK running properly?
<plotino> nooooooooo
<plotino> when i start jack
<plotino> it stucks
<plotino> saying .... Starting
<plotino> and i have to kill ot
<holstein> AH
<holstein> well i would start there
<plotino> is there any conflict with pulseaudio?
<plotino> ok
<plotino> you have procedure to follow?
<plotino> :)
<holstein> go to http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> the first srceenshot is what you get when you launch jack control from the menu
<holstein> then click on 'setup'
<holstein> that will get you to the 2nd sreenshot
<plotino> m
<plotino> ok
<holstein> plotino: is this an onboard soundcard?
<holstein> plotino: is this ubuntu lucid?
<holstein> is it a studio install?
<holstein> or did you upgrade from standard ubuntu?
<plotino> it is a ubuntu studio new installl
<holstein> OK
<plotino> the card is SB Live Platinum
<holstein> run in a terminal
<plotino> 5+1
<holstein> uname -a
<plotino> ok
<holstein> generic, preempt, or realtime?
<holstein> or just paste the output here
<holstein> its not much
<holstein> i use a soundblaster live
<holstein> as a coaster ;)
<holstein> so i dont get a ring on my desk from my beer glass :)
 * holstein kidding
<plotino> problems!!
<plotino> holstein,
<holstein> nah
<plotino> i have tried to start jack again
<holstein> it'll work
<holstein> plotino: dont start it yet
<plotino> but it freezed my desktop
<holstein> hit the stop button
<plotino> i dont get to open the shell :(
<plotino> stop button doesn not answere
<plotino> it's like winzoz
<holstein> alt F2
<holstein> or control alt F2
<holstein> if not
<holstein> you'll just have to restart i suppose
<holstein> but we need to talk about those settings
<holstein> and run a few tests
<holstein> before starting JACK
<plotino> ok
<plotino> i recovered the shell
<plotino> ok
<plotino> so you have suggested me to setup jack as recommended in that site
<holstein> plotino: nah
<holstein> thats just for us to talk about
<plotino> ah ok
<holstein> so we know we are looking at the same thing
<plotino> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so run uname -a
<holstein> past that here
<plotino> wait
<plotino> i launch the chat on the PC with ubutnu studio
<holstein> paste*
<holstein> OK
<holstein> theres not much
<holstein> many commands i mean
<holstein> just a few more
<plotino> holstein,
<holstein> yup
<plotino> 2.6.32-24-generic
<holstein> OK
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo adduser you audio
<holstein> LIKE
<holstein> my username is holstein
<holstein> so
<holstein> i do
<holstein> sudo adduser holstein audio
<plotino> you should be my user name , isnt it?
<plotino> ok
<holstein> probably will say you already in that group
<plotino> exactly
<holstein> OK
<holstein> do you have sound otherwise?
<holstein> sound works?
<plotino> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> we'll skip running aplay -l then
<holstein> SO
<plotino> but i have always to set the correcrt output in pulse audio volume control
<holstein> run jack control
<holstein> and click setup
<plotino> aplay -L
<plotino> gives me an error
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> lowercase l
<plotino> ah sorry
<holstein> aplay -l and arecord -l
<plotino> no that's ok
<holstein> those just let you konw what ALSA is able to use
<holstein> ANYWAY
<holstein> just launch jack control
<holstein> click setup
<plotino> yes
<holstein> and we'll both be looking at
<holstein> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> the 2nd screenshot
<holstein> on the left side
<holstein> there is a check box
<holstein> for realtime
<holstein> UNcheck that
<plotino> ok
<plotino> done it
<holstein> then in the bottom right
<holstein> you see latency...
<holstein> what is that?
<plotino>  msec
<holstein> yeah
<plotino> 69.7 msec
<holstein> OK
<holstein> thats probably cool
<holstein> samplerat
<holstein> you probably want that to be 44100
<holstein> there are 2 other settings that we tweak a lot
<plotino> you think that it is quite low
<plotino> ?
<holstein> frames/periods
<holstein> and periods/buffer
<holstein> plotino: its not low
<holstein> but you'll be OK getting that with no realtime kernel and that SBlive
<holstein> thats probably do-able
<plotino> ok
<holstein> you might be able to get that down to 20msec
<holstein> but i wouldnt sweat it
<holstein> if you dont use soft synths
<holstein> or do any realtime effects processing
<holstein> OK
<holstein> frames/periods
<holstein> what is that?
<holstein> 1024?
<holstein> 512?
<plotino> wait
<holstein> yup?
<plotino> 1024
<holstein> OK
<holstein> and periods/buffer 3?
<plotino> 3
<holstein> OK
<holstein> those are the 2 you should mess with
<holstein> everything else is going to be OK
<holstein> if you get an RT kernel
<holstein> you just come in and check that realtime box
<holstein> OK
<holstein> save and close
<holstein> and hit the start button
<plotino> i try
<plotino> error
<holstein> what is the error?
<plotino> could not connect to jack server as client
<plotino> overall operation failed
<plotino> unable to connect to server
<holstein> OK
<holstein> plotino: open the terminal
<holstein> and run sudo qjackctl
<plotino> i have to start the server?
<holstein> and try starting it
<plotino> the same
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so close that
<holstein> and lets go back to jack control from the menu
<holstein> and go to 'setup' again
<holstein> plotino: did you mirror those settings?
<holstein> priority should be default
<holstein> not 25
<holstein> serverpath should just be what it was default too
<holstein> driver should be ALSA
<plotino> mirror?
<plotino> i m checking
<holstein> nothing under paramapters should be checked
<plotino> piority is disabled
<plotino> the same is the default
<holstein> priority should be default
<plotino> cannot load driver module alsa
<plotino> says the log message window
<plotino> i cannot change priority
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> plotino: just hit the down button
<holstein> it'll get around to default eventually
<plotino> down button?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> theres 2 buttons
<holstein> to the right of 'priority'
<holstein> tiny buttons
<holstein> http://pastebin.com/
<holstein> you can paste your output there
<holstein> and i can give it a look
<holstein> all the error messages
<plotino> holstein, thank you very much but now  i have to go
<plotino> it's late in italy
<holstein> plotino: gotcha
<plotino> i hope to meet again to fix this issue
<holstein> we'll get you rolling some other time :)
<plotino> thanks again
<plotino> ok
<plotino> bye and nice to meet you
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-17
<merc> hello
<holstein> hey merc
<merc> hey, is this a ubuntu help channel
<holstein> sure
<holstein> mostly for ubuntustudio related packages
<holstein> what up?
<merc> i have an totally unrelated questions, sorry im in wrong place
<holstein> merc: go ahead
<holstein> its usually slow in here
<holstein> is it audio related?
<holstein> merc: it can be brutal in #ubuntu
<holstein> you can try #ubuntu-beginners
<merc> i have two wifi cards both connected to networks with intenet access
<holstein> or your local ubuntu channel
<holstein> merc: OK
<merc> will i get more speed
<merc> can it use both at same time
 * holstein might be able to send you to the right place at least :)
<holstein> merc: i dont think so
<holstein> thats a good question
<holstein> pulling in twice the data or something like that
<holstein> but yeah, i dont think so
<merc> yah
<merc> is it possible?
 * holstein never tried
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> that might be one of those things you just have to try for yourself
<holstein> i would try your local channel though
<holstein> if your not already involved
<merc> yah i figure it out. thanks
<merc> i will figure it out i mean
<merc> later bud
<holstein> good luck :)
<rocker9455> Hi, I'm having troubles installing studio with wireless
<holstein> rocker9455: hello
<rocker9455> I couldnt manage to setup wireless working during the install
<holstein> you have ubuntustudio installed?
<holstein> and you got no wireless?
<rocker9455> Currently, no ;)
<holstein> gotcha
<holstein> rocker9455: can you get internet wired?
<rocker9455> Er, not really
<holstein> OK
<rocker9455> I dont think i have any ethernet cables around
<holstein> you can put the disk in
<rocker9455> ok
<holstein> and your going to have to search for a few .debs
 * holstein looking...
<rocker9455> Thats fine
<holstein> in the disc structure
<rocker9455> ok
<holstein> under /pool/main
<holstein> there are lettered directories
<rocker9455> yes
<holstein> look in G
<holstein> and see if you see something like gnome-network-manager
<holstein> there will be a few dependacies you'll have to find as well
<holstein> im pretty sure
<rocker9455> Could only fine gnome-nettools
 * holstein doesnt have the actual ubuntustudio disc...
<holstein> rocker9455: hmmm
<holstein> i think you alread have that
<rocker9455> in w though
<rocker9455> i have
<rocker9455> wireless tools
<rocker9455> and wireless-cda
<rocker9455> *crda
<rocker9455> anbd wpasupplicant
<holstein> what about in n
<holstein> nm-applet
<rocker9455> (my network is secured with wpa2-psk)
<holstein> or network manager
<rocker9455> Yep, i have network manager
<holstein> rocker9455: you probably dont need the supplicant though
<rocker9455> ok
<holstein> rocker9455: thats the one
<holstein> network-manager
<rocker9455> and i have network-manager-applet
<holstein> YEAH
<rocker9455> i take it thats teh gnome applet?
<holstein> just click on
<holstein> network-manager-applet
<holstein> and get whatever dependancies that asks for
<holstein> and that should do it
<holstein> rocker9455: i think you'll need to restart
<rocker9455> Excellent
<holstein> or at least log out and back in
<rocker9455> that looks like it will do the job
<holstein> :)
<rocker9455> i will install studio tomorrow and have a go
<rocker9455> thanks for helping me out, i really appreciate it, studio looks perfect for my needs
<holstein> anytime
<rocker9455> btw, I heard ubuntustudio is low on members
<rocker9455> I'm more than happy to try and help
<holstein> sure
<rocker9455> though i can't program ;)
<holstein> rocker9455: are you on the mailing list?
<rocker9455> nope, not at the moment
<holstein> thats where most of the dev talk happens
<rocker9455> i hadnt thought to sign up
<rocker9455> ok
<rocker9455> i'll sign up now
<holstein> and there is #ubuntustudio-devel
<rocker9455> ah excellent :)
<rocker9455> Joined the user/dev lists
<holstein> rocker9455: :)
<rocker9455> "    *        Install just what you really need to record audio from a standard Ubuntu Hardy, Intrepid or Jaunty install, if you don't want to install full Ubuntu Studio. Professional sound cards and Firewire setup are explained "
<rocker9455> sounds like it could do with updating, we're nearly on 10.10!
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i think there is a new page somewhere too
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<holstein> thats a link from that page
<holstein> and its current
<holstein> i think ubuntu has wiki overload ;)
<holstein> its challenging to keep track of and update all the information
<rocker9455> I can see why that is, a new release every 6 months
<rocker9455> its not exactly a slow update process to say the least!
<rocker9455> Though i would assume the majority is fairly applicable to the newer releases
<holstein> the ubuntustudio meta packages all have the same names
<holstein> since hardy at least
<rocker9455> well thats good
<rocker9455> though i was more referencing the instructions to setup JACK and whatnot
<holstein> yeah, thats kinda changed
<holstein> its hard to have a definitive how-to though
<holstein> tends to be hardware specific
<holstein> OH
<holstein> another fun community
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> lots of smart folk there
<holstein> podshow
<rocker9455> mevio?
 * holstein is google-ing mevio
<holstein> so im going to say no.. ;)
<rocker9455> when i googled podshow thats what it came up with :S
<holstein> AH
<holstein> audio-cast
<holstein> downloadable audio-cast :)
<rocker9455> ah cool
<rocker9455> I am off now, thank you very much holstein, it has been a pleasure speaking to you
<holstein> rocker9455: :)
<holstein> see you around
<rocker9455> :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-18
<zus> if i was going to master a song, how would i go about it? can i tell my friend to give  me the tracks in ..wav or .flac .mp3? is there even a tutorial on the master software?
<holstein> zus: not reall
<holstein> y
<holstein> let me find an article for you
 * holstein like to use Jammin
<holstein> for a pre-mastering type of thing
<holstein> anything that i acutually produce though i have mastered
<holstein> zus: http://www.64studio.com/howto-mastering
<zus> hey holstein  :) thanks,..
<loaded> tried to find some reading material on how to use ninjam without success
<loaded> build it but got couple of errors while @ it
<loaded> :(
<zus> can i import  files from cubase and  ableton, i'd like to  see if i can  put his track into my  ubuntustudios, and even KXStudios
<loaded> gonna have to wait for todoesverso
<loaded> hi zus
<loaded> whats up?
<holstein> zus: you'll want to export to wav or whatever
<holstein> from those systems
<holstein> then you can import those wavs into ardour
<holstein> and others
<holstein> loaded: :/
<zus> what about the Vst's?
<holstein> ask around in #osmp channel
<holstein> those guys have installed it in ubuntu
<loaded> xD
<holstein> did you get build-essentials?
<loaded> yes
<holstein> hmmm
<zus> hi loaded not much, my buddy has finsihed  tracks and i am looking  into what i need for  mixing producing and mastering them in UBS or KXS
<holstein> zus: depends on the Vst's
<holstein> i havent missed any of my old .exe's
<holstein> but i didnt have any soft synths i really liked
<holstein> http://www.linux-vst.com/
<loaded> http://www.kvraudio.com/ free vst btw
<holstein> i like these http://www.linuxdsp.co.uk/
<holstein> loaded: nice
<loaded> xD
<loaded> i dont use vst that much and thats the only site i know that has free ones
<loaded> freeones*
<loaded> whats the most versatile instrument on the planet?
<holstein> acoustic bass
<holstein> da
<loaded> no
<loaded> qwerty
<loaded> xD
<loaded> or whatever format ur keyb is xD
<holstein> yoshimi is nice
<holstein> and easy to get going
<holstein> zynaddsubfx
<loaded> that comes in UBS
<holstein> whysynth and the others like it are cool too
<holstein> zynaddsubfx does
<holstein> yoshimi is the newer version
<holstein> less buggy
<holstein> i get it from a PPA i can find if you need
<loaded> never tried it tho except maybe the fact that rakarrack is based on it
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<holstein> and those ^^
<zus> oo im late for  the florida team meeting ,... :( brb
<loaded> xD nice stuff holstein
<holstein> loaded: thats [lsd] 's
<holstein> from #osmp
<loaded> thats like the 3rd or 4th [lsd] page someone links me to today
<loaded> xD
<loaded> hes a busy man
<Zed_> hello?
<holstein> hey Zed_
<loaded> hi Zed_
<Zed_> whatsup
<Zed_> still can't get jackd to run
<holstein> D'oh
<holstein> Zed_: whats the error?
<holstein> can you pastebin the output here
<Zed_> tried the upgrade of alsa, no change, watchdog timeout
<holstein> OH thats right
<holstein> you got a funny card or something
<Zed_> maybe so
<holstein> SBlive?
<Zed_> yes
<holstein> or the USB one?
<holstein> OK
<Zed_> SBlive pci
<holstein> http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx
<holstein> you can get one of those *so* cheap
<Zed_> checking it out
<holstein> and the quality is way better than what you'll be dealing with
<loaded> Zed_: i use the SBlive pci on my desktop with no prob
<holstein> with that SBlive
<holstein> loaded: im assuming its got a funny chipset
<loaded> no
<holstein> ive always gotten them to work
<loaded> actually its a EMU10k
<holstein> Zed_: you dont get any sound right?
<loaded> works like a charm m8
<Zed_> no, i get sound alright, just cannot run jackd
<loaded> i run it with jack
<holstein> Zed_: interesting
<loaded> no probs
<loaded> one thing
<loaded> whats the samplerate ur runnig njack
<holstein> Zed_: output your error message here
<holstein> in pastebin
<holstein> from jack control
<loaded> cause SB only goes up to 44.14
<loaded> 44.1*
<holstein> loaded: good point
<Zed_> i'll retry starting it
<loaded> if u run jack over that
<holstein> loaded: do you check 'force 16 bit' ?
<loaded> <<<< starting to learn some stuff xD
<loaded> no
<loaded> run it on RT with monitor
<loaded> 2 steps 128 frames
<loaded> 44.1
<loaded> and it flies tbh
<loaded> compared to my USB one @ same samplerate
<loaded> Zed_: have u checked the input - outputs correctly
<loaded> @ jack setup
<loaded> i had that problem when i started using jack
<Zed_> they're the defaults
<loaded> was set to default so it was sending to built in soundcard
<loaded> if u have a built in its not
<Zed_> i have onboard audio disabled in bios
<loaded> click on the ">" button
<loaded> and select it from there
<loaded> should be something like hw0
<Zed_> still getting "jackd watchdog: timeout - killing jackd
<loaded> can u paste bin like holstein  said?
<Zed_> tell me how/where to pastebin
<loaded> and a screen of ur settings tab
<loaded> http://pastebin.com/
<Zed_> btw, u cant copy from jackctl messages dialog
<loaded> sample format for capture: 24bit little-endian
<loaded> ALSA: use 2 periods for capture
<loaded> ALSA: final selected sample format for playback: 24bit little-endian
<loaded> ALSA: use 2 periods for playback
<loaded> JACK: unable to mlock() port buffers: Cannot allocate memory
<loaded> JACK: unable to mlock() port buffers: Cannot allocate memory
<loaded> 01:56:17.073 Server configuration saved to "/home/loaded/.jackdrc".
<loaded> 01:56:17.079 Statistics reset.
<loaded> 01:56:17.094 Client activated.
<loaded> 01:56:17.099 JACK connection change.
<loaded> 01:56:17.108 JACK connection graph change.
<loaded> Enhanced3DNow! detected
<loaded> like that
<loaded> ctrl + c
<loaded> ctrl + v
<loaded> holstein: u ever seen zappa live?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i would though
<loaded> i wish i had
<Zed_> changed default to hw:0, set force 16-bit, now messages fills up with xruns, then turns "gray" cannot copy ctrl + c
<loaded> Zed_: why the force 16bit btw?
<Zed_> i thought you said to try it
<loaded> me?
<loaded> nope
<holstein> Zed_: nah
<Zed_> how do i get my setup tab to pastbin?
<holstein> i was just checking to see if loaded was doing that
<loaded> i can send u a png with my settings
<loaded> let me just power on my desktop
<Zed_> ok
<loaded> if u want that is
<Zed_> sure
<loaded> ok 1min
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you should be able to mirror those settings
<Zed_> ok, but still would like to know how to capture my status tab
<Zed_> to be able to pastebin it
<holstein> Zed_: pastebin the error window
<holstein> that comes up
<holstein> just right click and select all and copy
<holstein> and pastebin
<Zed_> message (error) window locks up after giving error msg, cannot copy from it
<Zed_> have to xkill it
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> thats gotta be somewhere
<Zed_> hold on, i'll try to get a screenshot of all
<loaded> Zed_: theres the screenshot
<Zed_> where?
<loaded> im waiting 4 u to accept the file
<Zed_> how do i do that?
<holstein> you can http://imagebin.org/
<loaded> just timed out
<loaded> sending again
<loaded_> dropped
<Zed_> my setup: http://imagebin.org/110140
<holstein> unckeck realtime
<holstein> frames/period 512
<holstein> periods/buffer 3
<loaded_> the only dif between yours and mine
<loaded_> is that i have monitor mode on and no midi
<loaded_> cause unless u have the midi cable it wont work XD
<holstein> loaded_: thats great
<holstein> you get 5.8ms pretty stable?
<Zed_> error msgs: http://imagebin.org/110142
<loaded_> holstein: yes
<loaded_> humm
<loaded_> Zed_: did u restart alsa?
<Zed_> no
<Zed_> will do it now
<loaded_> oh
<loaded_> and btw
<loaded_> u have input and output channels configured as the same channel
<loaded_> srry same interface
<loaded_> just checked it u do
<loaded_> bump
<holstein> loaded_: OH
<holstein> good eyes
<loaded_> one thing i forgot to ask .. dunno if holstein did... do u have RT installed?
<Zed_> yes, Linux rocky 2.6.31-11-rt #154-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Wed Jun 9 12:28:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<loaded_> do u have all the jack libs installed?
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/110143
<loaded_> http://imagebin.org/110144
<Zed_> errors: http://imagebin.org/110145
<loaded_> weird
<loaded_> u still runing the 16bit?
<Zed_> no
<holstein> i would go to #jack
<holstein> and ask what 'got smaller periods 2 than 3 for capture' means
<loaded_> agrred
<holstein> and just go from there with the errors
<holstein> i have no idea why thats not working
<holstein> but if you get sound
<holstein> otherwise
<holstein> you should get sound with JACK
<holstein> or be able to
<Zed_> i have a turtle beach santa cruz i will swap with the SBlive and see what happens
<holstein> Zed_: good idea
<holstein> and maybe try a live CD
<holstein> like avlinux
<holstein> see if JACK starts
<Zed_> i tried avlinux, got same error exactly
<holstein> Zed_: AH
<holstein> thats good to know
<holstein> so its probably not your config then
<holstein> yeah, try the other card
<holstein> thats easy enough
<Zed_> ok, bye for now, swapping cards
<loaded_> cya
<loaded_> i was really hopping todoesverso showed up so i could setup ninjam
<loaded_> that idea of jamming along with ppl @ 5000 miles away its to good to be true
<zus> loaded_,  what??!?!
<zus> no way
<zus> what is this  ninjam?
<loaded_> O.o
<loaded_> im about to leave
<loaded_> but
<loaded_> u can check it out @ http://www.ninjam.com/
<loaded_> i heard lost of folks in here done jams with it
<loaded_> including holstein
<loaded_> xD
<loaded_> cya later on
<loaded_> nna ll
<zus> sweet, take it easy if  ya leaving, holstein  gave me a bit to read lol
<holstein> OH zus
<holstein> your in the US right?
<zus> lol yup
<holstein> http://www.tapeop.com/subscription/
<zus> below you
<holstein> this is a free mag
<holstein> great stuff
<holstein> and its free in the UK too
 * holstein just noticed
<zus> lol in florida even
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> great articles in there
<zus> thanks
<zus> holstein, haha the  UDS is going to be  in Orlando Florida from what i understand
<holstein> you going?
<zus> holstein,  i miihgt if i can get a ride,..
<zus> that magazine survey doesnt have an option for software i got  lol
<ubiman> how can i make request for ubuntu studio cd
<elix1on> Hi! I'm quite new to GNU/Linux OS's, and i'm trying out a few distros, like ubuntu 10.04, and ubuntu studio 10.04. Running them in VMware Fusion under Snow Leopard. Trying to install ubuntu studio, but after installation i can't launch the desktop environment, it doesn't launch automatically. Gnome not installed, startx (X server) not isntalled, and no Grub installed, that's what it tells me when i try to launch them all
<elix1on> . What's gone wrong?
<elix1on> Ubuntu 10.04 works fine, so does Fedora KDE Spin and Ultimate Edition in my virtual machine.
<elix1on> I know I can run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, or something like sudo apt-get install gnome/gdk or something
<elix1on> but why isn't it already installed as it should be?
<elix1on> Anyone?
<loaded> elix1on: should start gdm
<loaded> without need to run it from console with startx
<loaded> and yes it should be ready to run
<elix1on> loaded: i've tried that, but it says that gdm ain't installed
<loaded> do u have access to console under the VM
<elix1on> yes
<loaded> try runnign dmesg and look for error mssgs
<elix1on> ok, will try that
<elix1on> thanks
<loaded> np
<loaded> let me know what u find
<elix1on> will do
<loaded> better
<loaded> try this
<loaded> dmesg | grep -i -e error -e warning
<elix1on> alright
<elix1on> yeah cos regular dmesg comes up with a lot of things, it's still running through
<loaded> yeah xD
<loaded> elix1on: ??
<loaded> nothing yet?
<elix1on> can't find any errors!
<loaded> weird
<elix1on> well, the .ISO file was burnt on a DVD and then installed from the DVD, no errors during installation. could it be that I should try downloading and burning it again?
<elix1on> or is that not the problem
<zus> loaded,  how ya doing?
<loaded> elix1on: can u cat gdm.conf?
<loaded> hi zus
<loaded> have u tried out ninjam?
<elix1on> it says The program 'gdm' currently not installed, etc etc, when i try to run gdm
<zus> not yet,
<elix1on> cat gdm.conf, lemme try
<zus> im have a few thigns to get through before i got to ninjam  :L)
<elix1on> nope doesn't work
<elix1on> i mean i can always just install gdm, but i don't get why it isn't already installed, bit annoying.
<loaded> try this
<loaded> elix1on: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<elix1on> i get: gdm is not installed
<elix1on> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: gdm not installed
<loaded> god dam
<loaded> elix1on: sudo apt-get install –reinstall gdm
<elix1on> loaded: Couldn't find package reinstall
<loaded> zus: u need to get that going so we can have a massive jam
<loaded> elix1on: sudo apt-get install gdm
<zus> loaded yeah, man i can only imagine...
<loaded> elix1on: im assuming u have xserver-xorg
<loaded> zus: did u listen to the jam @ the Db stream?
<loaded> zus: some nice jams in there
<elix1on> loaded: yes that works fine, thanks. did that after my first installation attempt, but tried installing it again to see whether it would work without having to install gdm the second time.
<loaded> elix1on: so all is good yeah?
<elix1on> loaded: yes, it's getting gdm now :)
<zus> im going to try to install windows 7 on a 20gigHDD and reinstall KXStudios from a livedvd.  maybe flash would stop crashing
<elix1on> loaded: just curious why it isn't installed by default really :P
<loaded> zus: waaattt winblows???
<loaded> elix1on: way outta my head dude...cant really say
<loaded> elix1on: did u run it from live dvd?
<elix1on> loaded: alright, well thanks anyway, appreciate it
<zus> yeah, windonts7
<elix1on> loaded: no not live dvd, there's no live cd/dvd of ubuntu studio
<zus> i spent the last 2 day playing with mint 9 KDE
<loaded> elix1on: i meant from a dvd iso
<loaded> elix1on: or cd whatever
<elix1on> loaded: yes dvd iso
<loaded> elix1on: did u check md5?
<elix1on> loaded: umm that's prolly outta my league, did a regular verification in Toast (mac os x), but that's not to much help is it
<elix1on> forgive me, pretty new to this, been running Mac OS since i was a kid, but never really used a CLI until a few weeks ago, been trying to learn the basics for everything that ahs to with linux, but takes time..
<loaded> elix1on: np im a noob myself
<loaded> elix1on: just do this
<loaded> if u still have the iso
<loaded> elix1on: cd to iso path ... then "md5sum isofile"
<loaded> it will return something like - 8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<elix1on> don't have the iso, will download it again. but ok, i know how to do that.
<elix1on> yeah
<loaded> elix1on: u get the idea the return value must be the same as the one from source
<elix1on> oh yeah i see, that's why they always post the md5 sum
<elix1on> alright, i get it then, will download it again and check it
<loaded> elix1on: i think ubuntustudio md5 is actually within the iso itself so u can do md5sum -c isofile
<loaded> if it matches it will return "ok"
<elix1on> do you have to check it again once it's burnt to a dvd?
<elix1on> cool
<loaded> yes
<loaded> thats the deal
<loaded> sometimes after burning u can loose something
<loaded> if u checksum
<elix1on> so check it with the original (if posted), then once downloaded, then checksum again after burning
<loaded> you´l be sure nothing was left behind
<loaded> yes xD
<elix1on> cool, thanks for the help, appreciated!
<elix1on> prolly the nicest thing so far with  gnu/linux, people are very willing to help, love it!
<loaded> elix1on: np
<loaded> elix1on: im having huge support also
<loaded> elix1on: learned some nice stuff in here
<elix1on> well, gdm start's up nice, but there's defo something still wrong, everythings missing, installed applications etc..
<loaded> oh
<elix1on> loaded: yeah i'm gonna stick to this channel, will prolly need a lot of help now that im about to switch from dual booting mac os x/win xp to single-booting linux (what distro i'll choose)
<elix1on> whatever distro*
<loaded> elix1on: sudo apt-get update
<elix1on> seem like system entries are missing, there's about four alternatives under system - preferences
<loaded> elix1on: well kinda depends what ure looking for
<elix1on> defo gonna re-download and checksum
<loaded> elix1on: afaik everyone has a distro of choice
<elix1on> loaded: well im a design student, using photoshop indesign etc ec under mac os x, and rhino 3ds max and autocad etc etc under win xp, but i figure ubuntu studio comes with some nice pre-installed things for multimedia, and then i figured using either wine or most likely crossover for photoshop and all the rest, thino etc
<loaded> elix1on: well in that case i supose studio is the one for you
<loaded> elix1on: altho im not familiar with gimp cinelerra and other graphic tools studio comes along i hear good things about them
<elix1on> loaded: yes probably studio or just ubuntu lucid and then install whatever i might need. had a look at opensuse too but i figured i might stick to any *buntu derivative
<loaded> elix1on: but u can allways check in the channels and im almost sure someone will come to aid
<elix1on> loaded: yes i've heard gimp is sposed to be really good, and there's blender as well for 3d modelling, but it takes a bit of time to learn anyway.
<loaded> blender is awsome
<elix1on> loaded: will check in the channels, but if i get the studio install alright i probably won't have to much problems to start with :)
<loaded> i had the chance to check out some tuts when i 1st installed studio
<loaded> cinelerra is great for video
<loaded> inkscape for vectorial graphics etc
<elix1on> loaded: they tought us rhino and 3ds max in school, so i guess im just being convenient by sticking to them for now, but i will give blender a go, if i can learn would be awesome since it's free, rhino etc are well expensive, if you buy them.
<elix1on> if i can get free from photoshop and all other adobe software i would be very satisfied, would save me a lot of hassle
<elix1on> loaded: any idea whether crossover is better/ more stable than wine? googled it for a few hours, and it seemed like crossover was a bit more popular and better
<loaded> elix1on: afaik winehq is the way but hey i only use it to run pokerstars software xD
<loaded> let me ask trans
<elix1on> is there a difference between wine and winehq, or is winehq just the new name? read on some forum that wine was still in alpha or beta stage or something, and that winehq was way further ahead
<loaded> elix1on: i thought they were the same ... anyway winehq has a really nice DB Application feature u might wanna check it out
<elix1on> yeah i had a look there, all the software i wanna run is supposed to work perfectly!
<loaded> elix1on: humm even PS?
<elix1on> hm no
<elix1on> i only looked "overall" or something
<elix1on> aparrently cs4 and cs5 only works "ok" or "silver"
<elix1on> is crossover not an emulator, like wine?
<loaded> elix1on: cant really say since i dont know crossover .... but afaik winehq is the way to go
<loaded> elix1on: might be wrong tho
<elix1on> loaded: alright. says on crossovers DB that only photoshop works, doh.
<loaded> elix1on: dunno about PS on winehq but last i read it had like silver or something
<elix1on> yeah it says silver
<loaded> elix1on: u might wanna check what features dont run then
<elix1on> well rhino and PS has it's equivalents blender and gimp, but it's indesign and illustrator i'm more worried about now.
<loaded> elix1on: have u checked them under wine?
<elix1on> yeah they have garbage
<elix1on> looks like i have to either dual boot or run a virtual machine anyway i put it, bit annoying.
<elix1on> best way would be to run win 7 only, but i dont like winblows for many reasons :P
<loaded> elix1on: well deppending on ur pc specs u might run a VM but u know that sucks up a decent part of resources right?
<elix1on> loaded: i know.. but i dunno what else to do unless sticking to dualbooting mac os x/win xp/7.
<elix1on> got a macbook, intel core 2 duo, 2.13 ghz, 4gb 800 mhz ddr2 ram,nvidida geforce 9400m
<loaded> elix1on: that should be enought
<loaded> dont forget to install RT kernell tho
<elix1on> real-time kernel? yeah that was default in the earlier studio releases but i remember reading it's not anymore
<plotino> hi holstein
<loaded> elix1on: since 2.6.28 i think u need to check the packages
<plotino> you remember me?
<plotino> today my jack is working
<elix1on> loaded: can i use an emulator to install only the software i wanna run without having to install the whole OS, or is it easier ro just run the whole OS under a VM?
<loaded> elix1on: u mean under studio?
<elix1on> yeah, or any *buntu
<loaded> elix1on: afaik u can and should just install the Apps u want
<loaded> elix1on: no need to install the extra crap
<elix1on> loaded: well in VMware Fusion (the one for os x) for example, i can choose to run only the software i want, but i still need the whole OS installed to run it under afaik
<loaded> elix1on: sure u need the libs i meant the Apps
<loaded> elix1on: no need for those
<elix1on> loaded: oh right, i see what you mean
<elix1on> loaded: found Macindows, which lets you run windows applications with the OS, dunno how good it is tho, and if there's a linux alternative, gaah
<loaded> elix1on: Macindows ... wonder what uncle Bill and uncle Steve feel about that xD
<elix1on> loaded: probably crying in their sleep about it! need to find a good solution tho, triple-booting seems like too much hassle xD
<loaded> elix1on: if it wasnt for gamming i could tell u i was 100% soft free
<elix1on> loaded: i would love to be, and it probably possible, will just take a lot of time to find good equivalents for everything i use
<loaded> elix1on: i think the trick isnt in the software itself but in the way u have it tweaked to match your system
<loaded> elix1on: all music software i used under windows i´ve found an equally good under linux
<loaded> elix1on: with the advantage thats free...and in most cases i get much better support
<elix1on> loaded: that's true i suppose, and although there are file format converters etc for linux, i will still face problems in the workshops at my university. we make design products using CNC routers etc, and it has to be in the autocad, rhino and 3ds max formats to work etc..
<elix1on> loaded: the free and good support part is what makes me wanna switch to linux
<loaded> elix1on: i used to to shoe design using CNC and cad software and it was all Linux based
<elix1on> loaded: but there's always that same problem with being convenient that makes it a bit harder for people to switch from os x or win to linux, they find ways to get you "stuck" to their OS's in several ways :P
<elix1on> loaded: really? so they support the same formats?
<loaded> elix1on: well the Apps they use for CAD/CAM yes
<elix1on> loaded: that's good news for me. did you use QCad? trying to find good replacements for AutoCAD
<loaded> elix1on: we had Delcam as software and some Italian co that supplied the CNC but it was all under Linux
<loaded> elix1on: Shoe design we use an Industry written Apps
<elix1on> loaded: indsutry written as in you buy the product? or what do you mean
<loaded> elix1on: never tried qcad tho but i have a friend thats a civil eng that tried it and didnt like it
<loaded> elix1on: yes the App is written from a source code block but to your own specs
<elix1on> loaded: oh i see
<loaded> elix1on: otherwise would be a nightmare to keep up with so many different work envyronments and work flows
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-19
<loaded> elix1on: not to mention different CNC´s, plotters etc etc
<loaded> elix1on: thats why they use Linux
<elix1on> loaded: well i've found inkscape to replace illustrator, gimp for PS, and Scribus for indesign, they all look good. I'm not using Rhino too much and ain't that good at it, so Blender should be fine to learn. AutoCAD is the one I use a lot, and that's probably the most important one, but I can always run it under a VM
<loaded> elix1on: flexible, reliable tweakable etc etc
<loaded> elix1on: Autocad runs with platinum under wine if im not mistaken
<loaded> elix1on: since the inputs i had on qcad aint that good
<elix1on> loaded: i only find the old ones from like -03 -04 having Gold, the new ones are Garbage apparently :(
<elix1on> loaded: but tbh, sincie i got vmware fusion i hardly boot in XP when I use autocad, so i might just as well VM it under Linux anyway, won't make a difference i suppose. VirtualBox is supposed to be good i've read
<loaded> elix1on: yeah i checked latest versions suck under wine
<loaded> elix1on: thats an option
<elix1on> loaded: and if i can panic using the linux alternatives gimp etc i can run everything under Win 7 or something, been running what i can under os x just because there are mac versions of them.
<elix1on> loaded: will leave me with booting a single linux distro and VM the rest, a bit easier than now. and Studio had so many extra nice apps for image editing and colors etc
<loaded> elix1on: well my  sugestion would be for you to start using the Linux versions along with Win Apps until u feel confortable with the*unix ones
<loaded> elix1on: or the mac ones
<elix1on> loaded: yeah i won't be able to make a complete sudden change, will take me some time to get used to the change, but oh how much better it will be once i'm used to it!
<loaded> elix1on: thats what im doing with audio Apps...instead of a total rupture im doing a slow transition
<loaded> elix1on: cause its been a steap learning curve (for me anyway)
<elix1on> loaded: how tricky is it to install the RT kernel for a beginner like me? will i be crying at night over it?
<elix1on> and i'm not really sure what a real-time kernel is, i don't understand the whole thing with giving immediate CPU without delay etc.
<loaded> elix1on: u can install RT from synaptic
<elix1on> loaded: oh well, in that case it should be find :)
<elix1on> fine*
<loaded> elix1on: about the advantages u can read this - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real-time_operating_system
<elix1on> so how come not every OS has a RT kernel then? does a RT kernel has its disadvantages too?
<loaded> elix1on: good question i think it has to do with memory allocation control or something..but im not the person to answer that
<loaded> elix1on: let me ask
<loaded> elix1on: join #rakarrack
<elix1on> ok will do
<elix1on> loaded: ok i won't really need the RT kernel, or i wonät need it at all actually, saves me some time i guess
<loaded> elix1on: yes ..  still doesnt make sense cause it comes pre packed with lots of graph Apps
<elix1on> yeah but the RT kernel isn't default anymore though?
<loaded> elix1on: it is but since 2.6.28 it has had some issues
<loaded> elix1on: thats why i told u to check for packages and dependencies
<elix1on> loaded: now i remember, wasn't sure what you meant by that really?
<elix1on> (sry)
<loaded> elix1on: spend this afternoon with halborn runing around about that same issue trying to solve some audio related App issues
<loaded> elix1on: had to edit some conf files for some Apps run correctly etc etc
<loaded> elix1on: thats what i meant by having to tweak ur system
<loaded> elix1on: the guys u just met usually know the how tos to solve that type of probs xD
<elix1on> loaded: so it would perhaps be easier for me using the regular lucid lynx and adding all the graphics things i need, even though there was a lot of thingd added in studio?
<loaded> elix1on: another channel u should join imo is #opensourcemusicians (dont let the name missdirect you)
<elix1on> i mean, i dunno how to tweak everything, probably not even with help :P
<elix1on> okay, thanks, will join
<loaded> elix1on: exactly ... just look 4 what u want under synaptic
<loaded> elix1on: most of the folks that ive came across in here are really nice and allways willing to help out
<loaded> elix1on: and so far they know their grounds
<loaded> elix1on: u can also join the channels that are really aimmed to ur work #blender #gimp etc etc
<elix1on> loaded: are they all in the freenode.irc?
<elix1on> will google them otherwise
<loaded> elix1on: yes dude just it search there are 2 least one per App
<elix1on> loaded: thanks a lot for everything. unfortunately i need to sleep now, it's the middle of the night where i am
<elix1on> really appreciate the help :)
<loaded> elix1on: on u go dude
<loaded> elix1on: hope i helped you
<elix1on> loaded: yes defo, thanks
<elix1on> later!
<loaded> elix1on: cya xD
<plotino> hi
<plotino> i have problem starting jack server in ubuntu studio
<holstein> hey plotino
<plotino> my card is SB Live 5+1
<plotino> hi holstein
<holstein> i forget
<plotino> very strange
<holstein> did you say you have another card you were going to try?
<plotino> yesterday it worked
<holstein> tertle beach?
<holstein> plotino: hmmm
<plotino> nad today not again!!!!
<plotino> and
<holstein> plotino: are you sure your booting in to the same kernel
<holstein> ?
<plotino> yes
<holstein> are you sure the hardware is not broken?
<holstein> could be a bad card
<plotino> hardware broken??
<plotino> no dont think so
<plotino> the only difference between today and yesterday
<plotino> is that today before to start jack
<plotino> i have use audio of flash plugin
<plotino> with pulseaudio
<plotino> and after that i have tried to start jack getting the usual error
<holstein> hmmm
<plotino> Could not connect to JACK server as client.
<plotino> - Overall operation failed.
<plotino> - Unable to connect to server.
<plotino> Please check the messages window for more info
<holstein> pulse should suspend
<plotino> ok but not manually isnt it?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its audo
<holstein> auto*
<holstein> plotino: get you one of these http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/422094-REG/Behringer_UCA202_UCA202_USB_Audio_Interface.html
<plotino> in the message window does not seem to be suspended
<holstein> plotino: you not what is great about those SBlive cards?
<holstein> nothing ;)
<plotino> holstein, i know
<plotino> but
<holstein> its just not worth the trouble
<plotino> this is what i have
<plotino> i like to use my old hw
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> me too
<holstein> but if you want a clean input
<holstein> that is the way to go
<plotino> no new brand (i dont like global/consumistic society ;) )
<holstein> best case scenario
<plotino> im interested having my card working
<holstein> and that card is working properly
<holstein> you still dont have a really great input
<plotino> :-|
<plotino> can i post the messeges or it's not relevant to discover the issue?
<holstein> :/
<holstein> plotino: please do
<holstein> plotino: feel free to post that to the email lists too
<holstein> those seem to be more active
<holstein> with tech related questions
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-20
<blind> can I install ubuntustudio from a usb drive? It boots into the setup, but the setup has the incessant need to bring CD-ROMs into the picture.
<blind> like pfft, who uses those things anymore
<holstein> blind: you can
<holstein> theres a link...
 * holstein looking
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<holstein> im pretty sure that it it^^
<holstein> you want to find the way the alternate installer is used via USB sticks
<holstein> i was told that it is possible
<philinux> Hi, I cant get any sound from microphone or guitar plugged in to  pc. Sounds works fine otherwise
<crysaz> philinux: you need to more specific with your problem
<philinux> crysaz: Hi, I can get mic1 to record with sound recorder but nothing through speakers during recording
<philinux> If I switch to line in with guitar plugged in I get  nothing through speakers
<crysaz> check your alsamixer configuration. have you muted your inputs?
<philinux> Checked that nothing muted
<crysaz> ..and you are using jack? have you patched input to outputs?
<philinux> No jack at all
<philinux> I used to be able to plug guitar into mic socket of subwoofer and it played fine in previous ubuntu's
<philinux> running 10.04
<crysaz> so you are using pulseaudio for routing. have you double checked setting there?
<philinux> Default install, what do I check?
<crysaz> systemp->prefs->sound  input
<philinux> Input set to mic1 which will record silently with sound recorder. Playback is fine
<crysaz> so you can record from input and play it over, but you can't get any direct sound of the machine?
<philinux> Thats it. Playing vids cd's or flash on net is fine
<crysaz> i think that's a feature. in conventional applications, it would be a bad thing to route microfone to output
<crysaz> *microphone
<philinux> Ah feedback etc
<philinux> Just tried guitar through line in and same thing silently records, playback fine
<crysaz> you should use jack instead. that way, you can use your computer as an amplifier and as an efect box
<philinux> righto, is it easy to setup. How come pulse cant do it?
<Blank__> what about using jack because it's just naturally more awesome :p
<crysaz> pulse tries to be simple. if you need more, there's jack. it is awesome. you know, awsome.
<philinux> Do I just install jack or are there other packages too
<Blank__> chances are you've already got it in some form
<Blank__> do you have/use ardour?
<philinux> This is a vanilla 10.04 install. I just installed jack. Newbie at sound stuff. I want to record mic and guitar. Effects can come after I got it set up ok
<Blank__> ah...
<Blank__> if you install jack, also get qjackctl and patchage
<philinux> I got synaptic up so hang on
<Blank__> both incredibly useful, although qjackctl has a more basic way to connect stuff than patchage, i like patchage's GUI
<Blank__> qjackctl will help with running jack if you aren't using something like ardour that attempts to start jack automatically
<philinux> ok installed. I ticked enable realtime priority
<Blank__> lowering... frames i think it is, lowers latency, at the cost of potential skips
<Blank__> but yeah, if you can get jack started successfully, you're halfway there
<philinux> ok what do I do now I got Jack control and patchage in menus
<Blank__> is jack running?
<philinux> It says stopped
<Blank__> so if you try pressing start nothing happens?
<philinux> Errors. http://imagebin.ca/view/tbEzKsw.html
<philinux> What do i do next to get this going?
<Blank__> let's see
<Blank__> ah... thought realtime would be a problem
<Blank__> i think your user needs to be in the audio group or something
<Blank__> not entirely sure but it's a permissions thing
<philinux> Which group, and thanks
<Blank__> i think the "audio" group
<Blank__> (would need confirming)
<philinux> gksu /usr/bin/qjackctl works fine so it is permissions
<Blank__> seems to be something with /etc/security/limits.conf in addition to adding yourself to the audio folder
<philinux> There is no audio group
<Blank__> apparently adding "@audio          -       rtprio          99" to that file helps
<Blank__> you'll have to add it then :p
<Blank__> sudo addgroup audio
<Blank__> hmm, possibly sudo addgroup -system audio
<philinux> done that with gedit
<Blank__> (again, i'm a bit rusty on this... i've been relying on things like ubuntu studio and kxstudio to do this stuff for me :( )
<philinux> Thats it, it running with added audio group
<philinux> I've got no errors and I've got the connections pane up
<Blank__> ah ok
<Blank__> do you have a "system" client showing in each side?
<philinux> No
<philinux> Empty
<Blank__> :s
<Blank__> mine shows up system on both sides, and a pulseaudio jack sink
<Blank__> from there all i have to do is drag capture_1 to playback_1 and capture_2 etc
<Blank__> that *should* let you hear it
<Blank__> but again, only if they're there in the first place...
<philinux> Ah hang on
<philinux> No it's the permissions thing again. I forgot I launched it with gksu
<Blank__> ah
<Blank__> did you add yourself to the audio group?
<philinux> lets just try it that way for now see if anything works
<Blank__> i'm sure there's a command for it but the way i've had to do it is to use gedit/nano and edit /etc/group manually
<philinux> Yep I now got system on both sides
<Blank__> expand it and see what you get
<philinux> Capture1 and 2 and 8 playbacks
<Blank__> o... sounds like a bit of a challenge to find the right ones :o
<philinux> Capture 1 is probably the mics
<Blank__> patchage should give you a better idea of which one is which
<Blank__> capture 1 and 2 are your stereo input, so 1 = left channel, 2 = right
<Blank__> if it's a mic then chances are both will be the same thing
<philinux> I clicked connect on capture one and mic is working it connected to all 8 playbacks
<Blank__> i've got to get to sleep, but if you're using something like audacity for recording, all you need to do is select jack as the audio system, and after a bit of fiddling you'll be away
<philinux> ok guitar now works on line one. Yeah. Far bit of lag though about a tenth of a second
<Blank__> try lowering frames/period and restarting jack, hopefully you can get it closer
<philinux> Settings is manic wow
<Blank__> good luck with it, hopefully you get it sorted out (with someone more helpful :p)
<philinux> Learning curve here I see. And the perrmissions need sorting out.
<philinux> Thanks for hlep At least I knopw it should all work now
<Blank__> no problem :)
<philinux> Hi, Just got jack up and running ok. How can I get 2 inputs going e.g mic and linein. Seem to be able to only have one in sound prefs
<holstein> philinux: if this is an internal card
<holstein> its only a 2 channel deal
<holstein> if you were going to use the mic and line intputs at the same time
<holstein> the hardware would need to support 4 channel recording
<holstein> im not saying its impossible
<holstein> BUT it might be the kind of thing that would require some ALSA hacking and a soldering iron
<philinux> Err integrated, motherboard is asus m3a78-eh. Manual says alc883 hd audio 8channel codec supports jack-detect etc
<holstein> 8channel out
<holstein> 2 channel in
<philinux> Ah ok, newbie here re sound stuff
<holstein> nah
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> integrated consumer grade cards dont usually have more than a stereo in
<philinux> So does that mean one input at a time
<holstein> that means 2 channels
<philinux> Ah stereo you mean
<holstein> philinux: if your trying to do guitar and something else
<holstein> you can utilize the stereo in
<philinux> guitar and mike both mono
<holstein> as a 2 track recorder
<holstein> philinux: exactly
<holstein> right and left dont matter
<holstein> til you mix down
<holstein> you can have 2 mono channels coming in to JACK
<philinux> I have a mixing deck old tascam 4 track tape
<holstein> cool
<holstein> philinux: you can do some fancy routing to those 4 channels
<holstein> with the 8 outputs from that card
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i wouldnt
<philinux> Ah ok
<holstein> those little 1/4 inch consumer jacks will add more noise than its worth
<philinux> Or what you saying is split stereo into two channel input with plug splitter of some sort
<holstein> 1/8 inch ***
<holstein> philinux: do you have any preamps?
<holstein> mic preamp?
<philinux> preamp in guitar, electro acoustic
<holstein> i usually suggest getting a cheap mixer
<philinux> Oh well already there then with tascam eh
<holstein> something like this http://www.guitarcenter.com/Behringer-EURORACK-UB802-Mixer-102331477-i1153481.gc?source=4WFRWXX&CAWELAID=29484770
<holstein> the tascam tape deck?
<holstein> its got preamps?
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> these little mixers are cheap
<holstein> and you can use them on the way into the card
<philinux> Looks like my tascam mixer deck. It was £350 when new ten years ago
<holstein> and pan inputs however
<holstein> OR join other inputs together into one channel
<holstein> and since the quality is decent
<holstein> when you decide to upgrade
<holstein> you can move that to the monitoring side of your setup
<philinux> It's a portastudio 414
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its a tape deck
<philinux> Not used it for ages
<holstein> you might want a mixer
<philinux> pops up images on google though
<holstein> something with some decent preamps on it
<holstein> yeah
<philinux> Has it not got preamps
<holstein> i had one of those ;)
<holstein> you can try using it
<holstein> philinux: just think signal path
<holstein> you got you nice guitar
<philinux> I've still got a 4mm stereo jack to to phono lead. I could plug that into pc subwoofer mic input
<holstein> and your going to route it through those preamps
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> some bunch of little adapters from the radioshack
<philinux> yamaha apx 6la
<holstein> into you consumer grade 1/8 inch input
<holstein> you might want to think about replacing some of that signal path
<holstein> as you go
<philinux> Already got those adapters
<philinux> Brain was not in gear this aft
<philinux> What do you mean signal path?
<holstein> where your signal is going
<holstein> before you record it
<holstein> take those adapters
<philinux> You mean better sound card
<holstein> philinux: when you go to a pro studio
<holstein> think about the signal path
<philinux> Ok  you mean like gold plated connectors etc
<holstein> they're going to have a nice high-end mic
<holstein> philinux: NO
<holstein> that dont matter
<holstein> im talking about gear
<philinux> Ah I got a nice mic
<holstein> that doesnt have 1/8 inch connectors
<holstein> non-consumer level gear
<holstein> philinux: SO
<holstein> the studio
<holstein> plugs the mic in to a nice preamp
<holstein> and that goes balanced to tape
<holstein> either a hard disk
<holstein> or anolog
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> the signal *never* goes through any 1/8 inch adapters
<holstein> and there are some relatively resonably priced ways to get that kind of signal path going
<holstein> in the future
<philinux> Ah ok . You loose signal through those 1/8 inch things then I guess
<holstein> it unbalanced too
<holstein> your mic has 3 wires
<holstein> OR should
<philinux> Yeah just check large 3 socket connector
<holstein> and that gets paired down to 2 wires somewhere before you record it
<holstein> thats a loss right there
<philinux> Ah ok
<holstein> not that you cant get started with what you got
<holstein> and make some nice recordings
<philinux> Tascam only has 1/8 inch stuff I see now
<holstein> your sound card only has that
<holstein> tascam probably has 1/4 inch outs
<holstein> but i think they are unbalanced
<philinux> Yeah, and phono, So for home use should be ok then
<holstein> phono is unbalanced
<holstein> just depends on what your trying to accomplish really
<holstein> recording-wise
<holstein> thats why i really like the firewire and USB interfaces
<holstein> with decent preamps
<holstein> and balanced ins
<holstein> you plug into those
<holstein> and the signal path stays clean and balanced
<philinux> Are you saying a better sound card with balance inputs
<holstein> all the way to the hard drive
<holstein> and some of those can be quite cheap
<holstein> philinux: im just saying, consider a sound card that is appropriate for recording
<holstein> that card is made for surround sound output
<holstein> and probably does a great job of it
<philinux> Righto. What do you consider a good budget card with decent inputs.
<holstein> the delta 1010lt is cheap
<holstein> and has 2 nice preamps
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> no phantom power
<holstein> and the other 6 inputs are unbalanced
<holstein> but, its a pci card and under 200US
<holstein> i think there are some ALSA compatible maudio USB interfaces too
<holstein> under 200US
<holstein> with a couple balanced inputs
<holstein> i dont think the preamps are great though
<philinux> Ok. Cheers. For now I'll have a go with the tascam to get the two inputs and see where we go and what the sound recorded is like.
<holstein> this
<holstein> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/217906-REG/M_Audio_9900_50765_00_Audiophile_2496_PCI_Digital.html
<holstein> is not balanced either
<holstein> but quite a step up
<holstein> philinux: yeah
<holstein> i think its a good idea to get rolling with what you have
<holstein> and then you'll find out what you need as you go
<holstein> how many imputs you need
<holstein> do you need preamps?
<holstein> that kind of thing
<philinux> Just  a basic set up to start with 2 inputs guitar and mic. I just located my 1/8 inch stereo to  2 mono 1/4 inch cabel lol
<holstein> i still have some of those around here :)
<holstein> from when i used to do it that way
<philinux> Yamaha guitar doesn.t sound to bad through pc subwoofer and satelite speakers
<holstein> cool
 * holstein doenst trust subwoofers
<holstein> usually
<holstein> when checking for phase cancelation and whatnot
<philinux> Only budget labtec stuff but has passable sound
<holstein> but yeah, i bet it sounds great :)
 * holstein finally got some decent headphone
<holstein> s
<holstein> some comfortable ones
<philinux> Thanks for your help. The fog has cleared a bit now.
<holstein> without a bunch of boomy extra bass
<holstein> philinux: anytime
<philinux> Wonder what the fender will sound like
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> electric guitar?
<philinux> American strat
<holstein> if you mic the cabinet
<holstein> probably get some warmer sound
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> rakarrack is awesome
<philinux> rakarack?
<holstein> i think its in lucid
<philinux> ok i'll check that out
<holstein> http://rakarrack.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> nice effects processor
<holstein> can be annoying with 10+ms latency though
<holstein> you can add it to the track after you record it though
<philinux> Is there a jack effecst plugin
<holstein> theres a bunch
<holstein> i tend to use rakarrack
<philinux> Choices eh
<holstein> for a lot of things
<holstein> because its fast and light
<holstein> and sounds good
<holstein> but theres jackrack?
<philinux> Does it utilise jack
<holstein> yeah JACK rack
<holstein> that lets you load effects that way
<holstein> and route in JACK
<holstein> philinux: rakarrack loves the JACK :)
<philinux> ok
 * holstein is a rakarrack fanboy
<philinux> playtime
<holstein> enjoy
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> theres a podcast
<philinux> I got a epiphone gibson les paul too
<holstein> there was a review not too long ago of rakarrack and guitarX
<holstein> philinux: nice
<holstein> my girlfriend has an old L-00
<holstein> quite an amazing acoustic axe
<holstein> she came up with a little slogan for them..
<holstein> 'gibson, the wrong note never sounded so good'
<philinux> lol
<philinux> Sad to say I let my marshall amp go two years ago. Too big. Got a line 6 combo instead
<holstein> line 6 is nice
 * holstein not a big fan of the marshall gear really
<philinux> The marshall was heavy
<philinux> And the preamp had gone
 * holstein uses acoustic image
<philinux> The line 6 is a spyder 2
<holstein> i got the older version of http://www.acousticimg.com/products/prod_corus.html
 * holstein hates amps
<holstein> if i gotta use one
<holstein> that one will do
<philinux> Nice
<philinux> Do soundblaster make any useful audio cards
<holstein> philinux: sure
<holstein> for the output side
<holstein> philinux: think of it this way
<holstein> what professional studio uses sound blaster gear?
<holstein> none of them
<philinux> Ah
<holstein> not that you gotta go drop 10 grand
<holstein> but you can find some gear with a lot of bang for the buck
<holstein> BUT you want something where the inputs are being considered
<holstein> not only the outputs
<philinux> What about this. http://www.westenddj.co.uk/Product/M-AUDIO/DJ_Effects_and_Production/DELTA44/GoogleBase/
<philinux> DJ gear I know
<holstein> 4x4 analogue break-out box accepts balanced or unbalanced connections on 1/4 inch tip-ring-sleeve (TRS) jacks
<holstein> 4x4 24 bit/96kHz full-duplex recording interface
<holstein> Measured A/D specs: 99dB (A-weighted) dynamic range, 0.0023% THD @ 0dBFS
<holstein> thats a good price too
<holstein> yeah
<philinux> Need a translation here lol
<holstein> i would check and make sure linux likes it
<holstein> but im pretty sure it does
<holstein> i go to http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ice1712
<holstein> i like it
<holstein> you go out and buy a 800 dollar preamp in the future
<holstein> and you got nice balanced inputs to support that
<holstein> SO this thing will grow with your needs
<holstein> until you need more than 4 inputs
<philinux> Well I'll have a go with two first and that's a fairly cheap option
<holstein> philinux: totally
<holstein> i had priced that card way back
<holstein> when i was looking
<philinux> Would you still need the tascam mixing deck with that or..
<holstein> you would want some preamps
<holstein> probably
<holstein> depending on what your doing
<philinux> Ok well lets keep it with what I've got for now. Play with it and see
<holstein> you can build yourself 4 of these
<holstein> http://www.seventhcircleaudio.com/
<holstein> philinux: good idea
<philinux> Ok well cheers. Gotta eat! lol. Many thanks for help
<philinux> Hi, Got jack and ardour working. Recording and playback works fine. If I use rakarack I get silence how do I get sound
 * philinux has sorted it out. Apart from noise on gary moore and satriani effect. Like clicking annoying
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-21
<Th3Mirr0r> hello
<Th3Mirr0r> is someone online?
<philinux> Only me I reckon
<bjfs> hi
<ustudionoob> question: Can someone help me get a firewire card and/or FP10 working?
<DrumHead> Can someone help me with JACK?
<DrumHead> Can someone help me? JACK starts using the Firewire driver, but stops again affter a few seconds.
<loaded> imagebin your setup page pls
<loaded> and your log
<loaded> gone
<holstein> Drumhead = ustudionoob
<holstein> firewire is challenging
<philinux> Anyone using rakarrack?
<holstein> w00t
<holstein> philinux: whats the deal?
<holstein> you still getting clicks with it?
<philinux> Yeah clicks, all sorted with ardour jack etc
<philinux> You're gonna tell me it's the pathway lol
<holstein> might just be too much for your hardware
<holstein> you should ask in #rakarrack and make suer
<holstein> sure*
<philinux> Are rakarrack channel cheers.
<holstein> im not able to get rakarrack running on an interna card at a low latency with decent results
<holstein> BUT
<philinux> I'm still confused as to why by headphone mic wont work without jack. Some peeps seem to have no problem
<holstein> you can add rakarrack to the data after you record it
<holstein> like this...
<holstein> record the track in ardour
<holstein> route into rakarrack
<holstein> record a new track right then
<holstein> SO you have 2 guitar tracks then
<holstein> wet and dry
<holstein> then you wont be using any processor to mix
<holstein> well, you wont be using processing power on rakarrack at least
<holstein> philinux: headphone mic?
<holstein> wont work *with* JACK ?
<holstein> is that USB?
<philinux> Wont work without jack. not usb. plugs in to woofer
<philinux> Headset cam with woofer.woofer is active and has headphone and mike jacks
<holstein> that could be pulse related i suppose
<holstein> what are you trying to do
<holstein> ?
<philinux> Woofer plugs in to normal in socket on sound card interface
<holstein> philinux: just double check all that
<holstein> with your ears
<holstein> ubuntu doesnt have to label those correctly
<philinux> Yep no sound from mic without jack
<holstein> philinux: theres a settings manager somewhere
<holstein> ALSO a pulse mixer or something like that
<holstein> advanced pulse settings manager
<holstein> something like that
 * holstein gotta run
<holstein> laterz
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-22
<chris______> can someone please help me? I am trying to get pandora on my blackberry to go into my laptop and out to my usb speakers.
<chris______> I know you guys are the audio cable masters
<chris______> can someone tell me how to use jackEQ? that kinda looks like something I might find useful...
<_pg_> can someone please help me? I am trying to get pandora on my blackberry to go into my laptop and out to my usb speakers. I know you guys are the audio cable masters can someone tell me how to use jackEQ? that kinda looks like something I might find useful, but it doesnt seem to do anything when i try to open it...
<_pg_> how can i play sound thru mic in in ubuntu?
<plotino> hi
<plotino> i got a problem with jack
<plotino> in ubuntu studio
<plotino> i cant get jack to start after selecting my SB LIve 5+1 as interface
<drumhead> Problem trying to get JACK to start (Ubuntu 10.4, FP10, Firewire card), have installed libfreebob0, but am getting "jackd: unknown driver 'freebob'". I want JACKD to recognize the freebob driver
<drumhead> Help?
<anthony__> hi all
<anthony__> Im looking to get some help with an installation problem im having
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-15
<Tinfoil> Having trouble getting Qsynth to work on 11.04... Says realtime is not enabled for JACK... I'm new so spare me -.-'
<orngjce223> Okay, do you have qjackctl or cadence or something like that installed?
<orngjce223> Open it, and see the settings, uncheck the "realtime" box, and see if it works.
<Tinfoil> i have qjackctl.... un momento...
<orngjce223> That's the painless method. Rather more painful involves installing a realtime kernel and adding yourself to the Audio group, but not by much.
<Tinfoil> realtime is checked...
<orngjce223> Uncheck it.
<orngjce223> Try it to see if it works.
<orngjce223> You may have to restart jack to make sure the changes go through
<orngjce223> No big
<Tinfoil> Qsynth1: Failed to create the audio driver (jack).
<Tinfoil> Cannot contunue without it.
<orngjce223> Have you restarted jack?
<Tinfoil> Trying..
<Tinfoil> restarting jack, I don't recall 'starting jack'
<orngjce223> It probably started w/ qsynth or qsynth wouldn't've complained about it. Some programs do that sometimes, it's all right.
<Tinfoil> Oh, nvm
<orngjce223> Does it work now/
<orngjce223> ?
<Tinfoil> Checking...
<Tinfoil> Yes :)
<Tinfoil> I've been fighting with this for 3 days...
<Tinfoil> Thank you!
<orngjce223> Awesome!
<orngjce223> If you want more complex questions answered and I'm not around you can try the guys over at #opensourcemusicians
<orngjce223> I dunno why the realtime setting is checked by default actually 'cause most people don't have a use for it
<Tinfoil> here on freenode?
<orngjce223> If you want to use it in performance I can walk you through the long way around that makes it more reliable
<orngjce223> Yep
<Tinfoil> Yeah, I remember reading that studio doesn't have a realtime kernel...
<Tinfoil> So I saw that and got quite confused. 0.o
<orngjce223> It's fine.
<orngjce223> Well
<Tinfoil> Yeah, still struggling to get audio...
<orngjce223> I usually get my realtime from PPAs anyway, but I've been told a lot of the scheduling patches are getting accepted into the vanilla kernel anyway
<orngjce223> So eh
<orngjce223> ...I'm not particularly good with that tbh - you ask the osm people and they might know more
<Tinfoil> All working fine now :)
<orngjce223> Cool!
<Tinfoil> Thanks for the help. JACK is a nightmare... I'll be afk for now, retrieving more inspiration--in-a-can.
<orngjce223> Heh
<Tinfoil> 0.
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-16
<Tinfoyle> Thanks again orngjce223 :) Now that JACK is working I've been enjoying having more than  one program with sound.
<orngjce223> Awesome.
<Tinfoyle> And on top of that, I now understand how JACK works, it was very confusing at first.
<orngjce223> Cool.
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-17
<FloatingGoat> Hi
<holstein> FloatingGoat: hello
<FloatingGoat> I'm a very ameturer musician.
<holstein> FloatingGoat: cool... welcome to the channel
<FloatingGoat> Thanks
<FloatingGoat> You ever heard of the mxl 990?
<FloatingGoat> Its a mic.
<holstein> yup
<FloatingGoat> What do you think?
<holstein> im not a big mxl fan though
<holstein> but, they have some resonably priced gear
<holstein> i say, save your money
<FloatingGoat> Oh, I'm planning on getting it but I hear you need more equiptment
<holstein> for not too much more, you can get quite a bit more quality
<holstein> FloatingGoat: a preamp?
<holstein> you have a preamp?
<FloatingGoat> Sounds nice! What do you recomend?
<holstein> FloatingGoat: for a preamp?
<FloatingGoat> No I don't. Don't have a mixer.
<holstein> you might want to consider a mixer, or a preamp, or some interface with a preamp or preamps on it
<FloatingGoat> No for aa good mic. I might go to my local.seco.d hand music store.for a preamp
<FloatingGoat> Sorry I'm on my phone
<FloatingGoat> I was wonderung what you recomend over the mxl
<holstein> the sure KSM27 is a nice mic for the $$
<holstein> nice entry level mic
<FloatingGoat> How much?
<holstein> i like the rode nt1000 i have, and ive heard the rode nt1a's
<holstein> FloatingGoat: depends
<holstein> i would expect to spend $300 on a decent mic
<FloatingGoat> Wow
<holstein> otherwise, just get whatever 80 dollar mxl you find thats cheap
<FloatingGoat> I'm an am though so I peobs won't even use it right when I get it
<holstein> FloatingGoat: do you have a mic on the computer then?
<holstein> why not just use what you got?
<holstein> if you find a used one of those mics i mentioned, you can resell them for what you pay
<FloatingGoat> I want something that sounds good. Well at least the mxl would sound better than what im using now. http://ubuntuone.com/p/1AAK/
<holstein> if you buy an MXL, thats a paperweight, or something you have to give away
<FloatingGoat> Ill think about it
<holstein> sure, i mean, thats what you came here for right ? :)
<holstein> FloatingGoat: you might want to consider your environment
<FloatingGoat> Yeah and to.talk.about different things.
<holstein> think about recording with 2 seperate mics
<holstein> or, record the guitar, then the vox
<FloatingGoat> That's actually jot a bad idea
<holstein> FloatingGoat: if you can, take a look at the way a studio would do it
<holstein> if you go to a studio, and pay $100/hour
<holstein> they dont put one shite mic near you playing and singing
<holstein> they have maybe a few mics on the guitar
<FloatingGoat> No I.don't want to do that. I really.just go.with the flow when I play I get into a funk. That doesnt happen wuen I record.seperate
<holstein> and one really nice one (or more) on the vox too
<holstein> you dont *need* through gear at your problem
<holstein> i would suggest trying to get the best results with what you have
<holstein> FloatingGoat: so, if you want to record them together
<holstein> you need 2 mics
<holstein> minimum
<FloatingGoat> Yeah thanks man. My buds in another server saaid that it sucked.cause my mic did.
<FloatingGoat> Ill.try it.
<holstein> ive been wondering if these are worth anything
<holstein> http://www.cascademicrophones.com/cascade_V57_Gold.html
<holstein> pretty sure they are crap
<holstein> FloatingGoat: that mic sounds like the mic is where it is
<holstein> and you are doing what you are doing
<holstein> that mic will have limits of course
<holstein> but, that could be a really nice mic, and you still wouldnt be happy with the results
<FloatingGoat> I gotta get better im a noob. And do.you recommend any good.piano.sound files? Loke.for.lmms or rosegarden. Like acoustic piano
<holstein> i use pianoteq
<holstein> its not free...
<holstein> you could ask for soundfont advice in #opensourcemusicians
<FloatingGoat> Free as in beer?
<holstein> im more of an acoustic guy
<holstein> FloatingGoat: pianoteq is not free in either way
<FloatingGoat> Howa.mucha monies
<FloatingGoat> And ubuntu?
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i would suggest trying to find some free soundfonts
<holstein> and put that money elsewheres
<holstein> i use it on ubuntu
<holstein> they have a linux version
<FloatingGoat> #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> sure... those guys know more about soundfonts than i
<FloatingGoat> Oops
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-18
<FloatingGoat> im gonna get a coupl replacable mics
<FloatingGoat> holstein
<FloatingGoat> as in like 4 dollar cheap skate ones
<FloatingGoat> better than what i got probs
<FloatingGoat> record my stuff with two mics
<orngjce223> Do they plug into your sound ports or USB? 'cause if one soundport mic would work, any one of them should work exactly as well. USB is iffier.
<FloatingGoat> well
<holstein> FloatingGoat: im going to lay out for you some 'cheap' gear
<FloatingGoat> its a 6.3mm the cheapscade mic im looking at
<holstein> you should bookmark it
<FloatingGoat> ill see
<FloatingGoat> this isnt my comp
<FloatingGoat> well its my ubuntu
<FloatingGoat> but i figure ill use a splitter that should work okay
<holstein> http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx
<holstein> http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/802.aspx
<FloatingGoat> bro this is sooo slow
<FloatingGoat> behringer fan?
<holstein> http://www.cascademicrophones.com/cascade_V57_Gold.html
<FloatingGoat> i heard of them before
<holstein> FloatingGoat: if you are on a budget, you can do a lot worse than behringer
<FloatingGoat> you arent slow
<holstein> if you want to get the wallet out... let me know
<FloatingGoat> oh my thats awesome
<holstein> otherwise, these are easy ways to get some professional results
<holstein> for cheap
<orngjce223> That is pretty cool. He was talking about $4 mics, though... you don't get /anything/ professional at $4, down there at the bottom they're all made in China.
<orngjce223> So just to know what we're talking about here.
<holstein> there are cheaper mics
<holstein> http://www.akg.com/site/products/powerslave,id,1058,pid,1058,nodeid,2,_language,EN.html
<holstein> anything in the perception series is a lot of bang for the buck
<holstein> this is a nice mic for the $$
<holstein> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/audio-technica-at2020-large-diaphragm-condenser-microphone
<holstein> heres a bunch of others..
<holstein> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/mxl-v63m-condenser-studio-microphone-with-shockmount/273158000000000
<holstein> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/mxl-cr-24-black-chrome-microphone/h14011000000000
<holstein> these are really nice http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/rode-microphones-nt1-a-condenser-mic-bundle
<holstein> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/mxl-990-condenser-microphone-with-shockmount
<FloatingGoat> sorry had to eat
<FloatingGoat> you told me no mxl 990?
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i wouldnt get it...
<holstein> the rode is nice
<FloatingGoat> I saw rode
<FloatingGoat> im sorry my computer is slow as nuts
<holstein> that at2020 is about the cheapest i would get
<FloatingGoat> how much is the rode?
<holstein> $200 or so i think
 * holstein clicks on link...
<FloatingGoat> ohhh
<FloatingGoat> my
<holstein> yeah, $229 in that bundle
<FloatingGoat> 200
<FloatingGoat> thats more than im worth
<holstein> you can get it cheaper
<holstein> FloatingGoat: if you want 'better' than what you had, you'll need to spend some cash
<FloatingGoat> ill check my local second hand music store
<holstein> yup
<FloatingGoat> they might have some good gear and mics
<FloatingGoat> they always have great guitars
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> wont hurt to look/listen
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> uhm
<FloatingGoat> oh
<FloatingGoat> i forgot :
<FloatingGoat> \
<FloatingGoat> yeah cause i dont want to pay for a studio.
<FloatingGoat> im not on that level yet
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> why record at all then?
<holstein> i mean... you can spend $100+ per hour at a studio
<holstein> you scrape together $300 or so, and you can have some decent somewhat professional sounding results
<holstein> otherwise... i say use what you got
<holstein> you *wont* get better results with new microphones around 50 bucks
<FloatingGoat> ill see wat i can deaux
<holstein> maybe something used :)
<FloatingGoat> heck yeah
<holstein> i shop craiglist and ebay often
<holstein> craigslist*
<FloatingGoat> right right
<FloatingGoat> fell in love with craigslist when i got a 20 dollar hdtv
<holstein> cool... you just need to do that again :)
<holstein> i got a $50 tube mic from ebay
<FloatingGoat> those good?
<holstein> its at the shop... but i think i'll end up having $200 or so in it
<holstein> its decent
<holstein> theres a $1000 mohave mic with the same tube
<holstein> ive heard this mic, and i like it
<FloatingGoat> nice
<FloatingGoat> what kind of music do you play?
<FloatingGoat> and also
<holstein> im a bass player
<FloatingGoat> what catagory on craigslist do i gopher mics
<holstein> upright bass
<holstein> mostly jazz
<holstein> i play other things, but bass is what i do professionally
<FloatingGoat> nice!
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i usually search craigslist specifically
<FloatingGoat> I try to
<holstein> 'tube mic' 'condendser mic'
<holstein> 'mic'
<holstein> whatever...
<FloatingGoat> I try to play acoustic guitar
<holstein> i remember.. i liked your tune :)
<FloatingGoat> thannks :D
<FloatingGoat> it was rebecca black
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> hows the mxl 3000?
<holstein> i dont have any MXL
<holstein> im sure its sub-par
<holstein> but tolerable
<FloatingGoat> well
<holstein> i would look used
<FloatingGoat> usually higher numbers are better
<holstein> i mean, if you get something for $30, thats fine
<holstein> FloatingGoat: lol
<FloatingGoat> its 100 here
<FloatingGoat> used
<holstein> id get that at2020
<FloatingGoat> ill look more
<holstein> if you find an MXL mic, or really any condenser like that for $20.. id go for it
<holstein> otherwise, save your $$ or get somthing like that at2020
<FloatingGoat> holstein: hey sorry got kicked off
<FloatingGoat> what do you think about mac for audio?
<FloatingGoat> what does anyone think about it?
<damo22> hi
<cnk_> hey all, how can i install ubuntu studio in parallel of ubuntu?
<cnk_> or wouldn you recommend this ?
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-19
<FloatingGoat> Ho holstien
<FloatingGoat> Holstein
<FloatingGoat> Hi*
<holstein> FloatingGoat: hey
<holstein> i saw you asking about OSX
<holstein> ive used JACK and ardour on OSX
<holstein> worked great
<holstein> ive always just brought it back into linux to edit
<FloatingGoat> Sorry holstein. I should be good and set now
<holstein> FloatingGoat: you got my message about OSX?
<holstein> jack and ardour on OSX?
<FloatingGoat> Yeah and i responed to it without knowing that I had dced
<FloatingGoat> Haha
<FloatingGoat> I said idk if.its worth it
<holstein> what?
<holstein> OSX?
<FloatingGoat> Disconneced dced
<holstein> its only 30 buckx
<holstein> bucks*
<FloatingGoat> I'm not gonna hackintosh
<holstein> is say its worth the money
<holstein> i didnt hackintosh
<holstein> i have a macbook someone gave me
<holstein> i bought snow leopard
<FloatingGoat> Spend.all.my.time on a product I dont really like
<holstein> my girlfriend uses it
<holstein> mostly
<holstein> i like it alright
<FloatingGoat> I would only use it for music.
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> i prefer ubuntu personally
<FloatingGoat> Me too
<holstein> you can use anything for music though
<holstein> depending on what you are trying to accomplish
<FloatingGoat> Yeah I know. Just general music making multitrack too. Some electronic instruments.
<FloatingGoat> Probs gonna get this phone taken away
<FloatingGoat> I'm treated like a child here
<FloatingGoat> ......
<FloatingGoat> Yeah gotta get it away
<FloatingGoat> Later holstein
<FloatingGoat> Thanks bro
<holstein> later
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-20
<enbloc^> some PPA I'm on (studio related in some fashion) upgraded my kernel to 3.0 and broke all kinds of stuff. Ring any bells with folks here?
<enbloc^> I do have a 3.0.0 low latency kernel installed today, and I didn't do it manually
<enbloc^> natty
<FloatingGoat> Hey holstein
<FloatingGoat> You like unity?
<FloatingGoat> Hi
<holstein> FloatingGoat: hello
<holstein> i do not use unity
<holstein> i like the idea of it, it just seems to be answering a question im not asking
<FloatingGoat> Haha
<FloatingGoat> Holstein
<FloatingGoat> Might be gettin a mxl new for 50
<holstein> not bad
<FloatingGoat> And then imma look at a shure sm58
<holstein> 58 is probably a better first mic
<holstein> if you only had one mic... might should be a 58 or a 57
<holstein> i like the beta series a lot
<holstein> the beta 58 is very nice...
<FloatingGoat> Ill see what goes down. But I want to get the mxl and the sshure.
<FloatingGoat> I'm glad you like the shure though
<holstein> well, the shure 57's and 58's are industry standards
<holstein> typically *not* for recording though
<holstein> still, if it were my money, i would rather have a 57 than a $50 condenser mic
<holstein> but, ive already heard both
<holstein> used them
<holstein> live and for recording purposes
<FloatingGoat> Well a professional I just talked to told me it'd be good so ill check it out.
<holstein> FloatingGoat: what would be good?
<holstein> a professional what?
<holstein> the MXL $50 condenser would be good?
<holstein> it will most definitely *not* be good
<holstein> it will be tolerable at best
<holstein> a 57 is really good at what it does
<FloatingGoat> Musiscian. He was reaally good. Well he suggested the shure sm58 that's why I brought it up
<holstein> works as advertise
<holstein> d
<holstein> FloatingGoat: if you have a local recording studio, ask to take a tour
<holstein> there are brands you will *not* see in a studio
<holstein> mxl is one of those brands
<FloatingGoat> And then he told.mw he'd sell.me an mxl
<FloatingGoat> I want two mica
<holstein> FloatingGoat: lol
<holstein> why do you think he's selling that mxl ;0
<holstein> anyways.. do what you want
<FloatingGoat> In my studio you'll see it! :D
<FloatingGoat> And 50 bucks is nothin so id
<holstein> im just telling you... i have personally purchased simliar technology
<holstein> and all i can say is... dont wast your money
<holstein> put that $50 with $50 more and get a 57
<FloatingGoat> Itt would bye good for secondary and backup
<holstein> FloatingGoat: the only thing that mic is going to be "good" for is a paper weight
<holstein> it'll be tolerable at best
<FloatingGoat> And add 50 dollars andni got a good mic.with an okay mic
<holstein> that at2020 is resonable
<holstein> the rodeNT1A too
<holstein> anyways..
<FloatingGoat> I've heard an mxl and I don't exactly hate it
<FloatingGoat> I don't want to sell my kidney for a mic lol
<holstein> sure... its better than a sharp stick in the eye
<holstein> its just... a rodeNT1a is not *that* much more
<holstein> especially if you dont waste that $50
<FloatingGoat> How much?
<holstein> i can only speak from experince FloatingGoat
<holstein> if you dont like your current gear, and want better quality stuff
<holstein> get better stuff
<FloatingGoat> Yeah I trust you mate
<holstein> i purchased a lot of interfaces
<holstein> they didnt work out
<holstein> same rationale
<holstein> "well, its just $80"
<holstein> "hey, $250... maybe that'll do"
<holstein> nope
<holstein> i like the interface i paid $400 for
<holstein> but, im not doen shopping
<holstein> i feel like the 57 i have, i'll always use for something
<holstein> the condenser mic i bought years ago for $150
<holstein> some *much* higher end MXL
<holstein> i gave to a friend in a trade ASAP
<FloatingGoat> What's up with the stars?
<holstein> FloatingGoat: if i saw that MXL mic for $20 used, i would get it... maybe
<holstein> if i needed a condenser mic... outside or something
<holstein> FloatingGoat: stars?
<FloatingGoat> Yeah the *stars*
<holstein> FloatingGoat: you see the *difference*
<holstein> makes it *bold*
<holstein> _underlined_
<holstein> this is the mic i had
<holstein> http://www.mxlmics.com/products/Studio_mics/V67g/v67g.html
<holstein> its much cheaper now i see...
<FloatingGoat> Naw it doesn't maake it bold.for.me lol
<holstein> that was the first and last MXL mic i'll ever own, unless i trip on one going out the door or something
<FloatingGoat> I wish I coulld seen I'm on phone
<FloatingGoat> J
<FloatingGoat> Sorry
<nightlingo> hello!
<holstein> nightlingo: hey
<FloatingGoat> Hi
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-21
<synapse_> Anyone ever used an m-audio mobilepre (USB) with lucid?
<damo22> anyone tried linux-3.0.1-rt11?
<damo22> im doing a clean install of ubuntu, thought i might give this kernel a shot
<FloatingGoat> holstein: hi
<damo22> hi
<FloatingGoat> hi damo
<FloatingGoat> wassai[
<FloatingGoat> wawsp
<FloatingGoat> whats up
<damo22> im compiling a new kernel 3.0.1
<FloatingGoat> nice
<FloatingGoat> im too dumb to do that atm
<FloatingGoat> im listening to ellie gouldings lights
<damo22> ok
<damo22> i found a cool program called Meld
<damo22> lets you merge code changes between files really easily
<damo22> like a diff, but editor built in
<FloatingGoat> thats intersesting
<damo22> it took me 1/3 time to merge my audio driver into linux 3
<FloatingGoat> i see
<damo22> MODPOST 3271 modules
<damo22> :S
<FloatingGoat> how do I get my ebcam and my mic as inputs at the same time?
<FloatingGoat> .join #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> FloatingGoat:
<holstein> hey
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i would probably route them both to a video capture application
<holstein> VLC for example
<FloatingGoat> i dont know hwo to route them holstein
<FloatingGoat> and hey
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143732
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z5c28rd5Wk
<holstein> FloatingGoat: cheese is also really simple
<holstein> cheese - A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam
<FloatingGoat> cheese hate my  comp
<FloatingGoat> so i failed
<FloatingGoat> and now i dont have a guitar
<FloatingGoat> holstein:
<holstein> guitar?
<holstein> this is webcam related?
<holstein> cheese is the app you want to use
<holstein> if you are getting errors, you'll probably run into errors otherwise
<holstein> maybe you have driver issues with your webcam/sound that are causing these other issues
<holstein> gotta run... good luck FloatingGoat
<FloatingGoat> oh sorry didnt see that you responed
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-13
<murfman> SET #MiskatonicU KEEPTOPIC ON
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<gonzales> hi
<smartboyhw> Hi1
<smartboyhw> gonzales: How are you!
<gonzales> @smartboyhw: i'm fine, ty, but i'm having a little trouble with my os
<smartboyhw> gonzales: How may I help you?
<smartboyhw> I'm a Ubuntu Studio team member:)\
<gonzales> smartboyhw: that's great, buddy :D ! I connected an external usb storage device on my pc running ubuntu studio, but when i plugged it back on windows 7, it has a differente directory structure
<gonzales> showing shortcuts instead of folders. is there a way to revert this file path structure?
<smartboyhw> gonzales: What's your USB's disk format?
<gonzales> smartboyhw: ntfs
<smartboyhw> Hmm...
<smartboyhw> Try to see if this problem exists on normal Ubuntu desktop
<gonzales> how can I access the normal ubuntu desktop?
<smartboyhw> gonzales: INSTALL UBUNTU!
<gonzales> smartboyhw: well, so i'll have to download the ubuntu distro and install over my ubuntu studio distro?
<gonzales> smartboyhw: i think it's just the way my disk is mounted. i'll try another distro. thanks, friend!
<smartboyhw> Good, gonzales
<smartboyhw> I am back!
<lnx-e__> hi everyone
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<smartboyhw> lnx-e__, how may I help you?
<cfhowlett> greetings all
<ne2k> I cannot for the life of me find a realtime or preempt kernel for natty. I don't want to install the full ubuntu studio, just add the realtime kernel to natty
<smartboyhw> hi cfhowlett
<smartboyhw> ne2k: Use the original kernel, and it's best to install full Ubuntu Studio
<ne2k> smartboyhw: you saying to use the generic kernel?
<ne2k> smartboyhw: but how will that get me a realtime kernel?
<smartboyhw> Someone help ne2k, I need to go to the toilet:)
<ne2k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime this appears to suggest strongly that I should be able to find both lowlatency and realtime kernels for natty, but they just don't seem to be able to be found
<cfhowlett> natty?!
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw: TMI
<smartboyhw> ne2k: Please use a precise kernel on natty, it is possible
<ne2k> smartboyhw: 3.4?
<smartboyhw> Yep
<ne2k> smartboyhw: the generic one?
<smartboyhw> Yep
<smartboyhw> No, the low-latency one
<ne2k> smartboyhw: I'm not sure where to find it
<ne2k> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/07/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-5-quantal-in-ubuntu-12-04-11-10-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/ was looking at this and it took me here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<smartboyhw> wait
<smartboyhw> I'm finding
<ne2k> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa this doesn't seem to work
<smartboyhw> Please use the newest kernel of precise
<ne2k> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ well this appears to suggest that's 3.4, but I can't find a lowlatency package of it
<smartboyhw> 3.4 is the best
<ne2k> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&arch=any&searchon=sourcenames&keywords=linux this suggests the latest in precise is 3.2.0-23.31
<smartboyhw> But don't use 3.2.0, it's a biut old
<ne2k> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=quantal&arch=amd64&searchon=sourcenames&keywords=lowlatency ?
<ne2k> 3.5.0-9.8?
<smartboyhw> Use https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ppa
<smartboyhw> That kernel should be good!
<ne2k> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<ne2k> that looks very old
<smartboyhw> I said, use precise kernel on natty
<ne2k> smartboyhw: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<ne2k> my point is, that ppa is very old and doesn't have anything past lucid in it
<smartboyhw> Actually, try to use a Xubuntu kernel
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu Studio bears a very close simliarity to Xubuntu
<ne2k> what is the url of the actual ubuntustudio precise repository?
<smartboyhw> I said, use a Xubuntu kernel
<ne2k> when you install ubuntustudio from scratch, what gets put in sources.list?
<smartboyhw> ne2k: Actually, why don't you want to install Ubuntu Studio from scratch?
<ne2k> smartboyhw: I'm contemplating it. it's a matter of time
<ne2k> but I probably will at some point
<smartboyhw> Installing a kernel is also a contemplation of tiem
<smartboyhw> *time
<ne2k> I release-upgraded from maverick to natty and have had a mildly buggered system ever since
<smartboyhw> The Ubuntu Studio team uses the kernel from Xubuntu, put packages in it, then release the .iso
<ne2k> vowed I would never a release-upgrade again
<ne2k> out of interest, are you unable or just unwilling to answer my question about the ubuntustudio respository urls?
<smartboyhw> Unwilling. I'm quite busy, but I will help you find it, wait..
<ne2k> archive.ubuntustudio.org doesn't appear to work
<smartboyhw> I found somethign
<ne2k> so it's all in the official repository now
<smartboyhw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=448386 post #6
<smartboyhw> That should help
<smartboyhw> :)
<ne2k> smartboyhw: apart from the fact that it's five years old and makes reference to archive.ubuntustudio.org, which I've just determined no longer exists, because all the packages are in the main repositoriesa
<smartboyhw> Maybe you should make a post on Ubuntu forums whil I help you to find it
<ne2k> I've found it
<ne2k> it doesn't have its own repository, it's all in the main ubuntu repository
<smartboyhw> Congrats
<smartboyhw> Problem solved!
<rhalff> hi!
<rhalff> I'm thinking about a new ubuntu interface...
<rhalff> and wanna use this channel to bother people with my idea
<rhalff> anyone interested ? :p
<Len-nb> interface?
<holstein> rhalff: if its a development idea, i would try the dev channel
<holstein>  #ubuntustudio-devel ...or the mailing list, but you can elaborate here if you like
<rhalff> I basically picture cloudy like buttons, where one can drag application to, so it will form a group of application to startup, if an application is already started it won't close, if it's not in the group it will shut down. So the normal xfce menu will be gone.
<holstein> rhalff: what interface is that?
<holstein> who maintains it?
<rhalff> so one button will activate what you put inside that cloudy button.
<rhalff> nobody! *yet* :p
<Len-nb> How much cpu does it take?
<holstein> rhalff: we are not going to develop a UI
<rhalff> uh, almost none
<rhalff> it would basically be a very simple app.
<holstein> rhalff: we went with XFCE because of the great support and dev on XFCE, and the xubuntu team
<rhalff> I enforce you to!
<rhalff> :D
<holstein> rhalff: ?.. not clear about "enforce"
<rhalff> nah I'm just thinking of a simpeler way to switch work flows
<holstein> rhalff: you can and are encouraged to join ubuntustudio development
<holstein> rhalff: i can say, we dont have the team to support *any* custom UI
<rhalff> but that means I have to develop it myself... :|
<Len-nb> Yes
<holstein> rhalff: unity is a custom UI.. and you can get an idea of what that takes to implement and maintain
<rhalff> anyway, just wondering if somebody grasp my idea, nothing more than that yet.
<holstein> rhalff: we use XFCE because it works well, and fits out needs, and is already there
<Len-nb> It sounds like a session manager of sorts.
<rhalff> holstein, your studio setup opens up automatically when you start ?
<holstein> rhalff: no, but i dont want it to
<holstein> rhalff: you literally cant please everyone, and im not saying that is not a need... im just saying not everyone wants that
<holstein> i dont
<rhalff> I'm just picturing you make clouds of common setups, and then push one button to switch to it
<holstein> rhalff: falktx of the KXstudio project is working on some very nice session managers
<Len-nb> While we might be interested in such an app... we are looking for mature software. Our team though is not full of coders
<holstein> rhalff: i think he is trying to get them upstream in debian.. which is where i would suggest anything for ubuntustudio start as well
<Len-nb> We take existing packages and add then to Ubuntu
<holstein> rhalff: sure.. and you always encouraged as an end user to setup however you like
<holstein> rhalff: i dont want clouds.. but i am just one user
<Len-nb> So ubunt
<rhalff> yeah, I know. It's just a question, I'm not asking for a solution :-)
<holstein> rhalff: i can see, and apprectiate the need, and you are encouraged to look into implementation
<holstein> rhalff: you wont be able to convince anyone here to just go and "make that happen" for you though
<rhalff> hm, ok, maybe I'll dive into python then.
<rhalff> Basically we won't have a menu anymore, just arranged groups that you can fill with desired applications.
<Len-nb> Need a menu too.
<holstein> rhalff: some folks like a menu...
<Len-nb> One of the reason unity doesn't work well for audio is no menu
<holstein> i havent used a menu in years, but i dont force ubuntustudio to be like that
<rhalff> For me the menu will be just the pool you select your applications from, you drag & drop it into a button (cloudy like thing), and then use that button/group when you need it. Maybe not even close other running applications, when work calls, you switch to work, spreadsheet, word whatever, then click the other button to go back to the studio. Many groups could be made that way.
<holstein> rhalff: and what im saying is, for you, the menu can literaly be exactly that
<holstein> for ubuntustudio, we need to think about the "average" user
<rhalff> hmz
<rhalff> true.
<rhalff> :D
<holstein> we went with XFCE because it was very similar in look and feel to gnome2
<holstein> we have a menu because other OS's have menus
<holstein> coming from windows, ubuntustudio is not that much different
<holstein> not totally new
<rhalff> I think xfce was a great choice btw, I don't argue that.
<holstein> rhalff: do i use a menu? no
<holstein> i use kupfer
<Len-nb> In audio work, there may be a group of apps most used, what happens when you need an extra utility?
<holstein> i have literally never suggested that ubuntustudio ship with it though...
<holstein> rhalff: i think your ideas are quite nice! and you, again, are more than welcome and encouraged to get envolved with the development
<rhalff> could be it probably is already done anyway, my thoughts are not that unique, unfortunatly :
<holstein> rhalff: you might look at "workflows", or join the dev channel and ask scottwork when you see him
<holstein> i think the ide of workflows is like that without the UI
<rhalff> Len-bn, not sure what would be the extra utility, maybe just switch one work space and show, the normal setup ? :-)
<Len-nb> for example a midi router might be something almost never used. so you hit you "cloud" button then you need a menu or start run program button to get that too.
<Len-nb> Or a standalone sound gen. or....
<Len-nb> Selecting an app from a whole list of apps is what a menu with submenus is there for. To keep things organized.
<rhalff> Well you could just make it a smaller cloud button, and add the midi router to it or standalone sound gen, a bit like tag clouds work.
<Len-nb> Wouldn't it be easier to just select it from a menu?
<rhalff> less interesting is smaller
<rhalff> Not for the more common setups.
<Len-nb> Having a general workflow is great.
<Len-nb> I actually did something like that in tk/tcl... but still having a menu is good too.
<rhalff> Would be nice for new users to visually understand the workflows from experienced users, which would be just a button.
<holstein> i would look at falks session manager too.. its that for the audio applications
<holstein> plus, there are the old ones...
<Len-nb> There are three session managers out there for audio, jacksessions, ladi on top of that and nsm
<Len-nb> maybe look at those
<holstein> and falks is Claudia?
<holstein> i forget...
<rhalff> I should be simple for new users. youtube, windows users, I have a linux background, easy of use is not that far away, the way jackd and qjackctl is much more complex and amazing what they have accomplished.
<rhalff> +work
<holstein> sure, but simple is a matter of opinion, and in my experience, more about what the use is already accustomed to
<Len-nb> rhalff, I don't remember what it is called, but there is a kde project that does something like that.
<rhalff> hmz, ok. Almost never used kde.. :-)
<holstein> sure, but some folks like KDE... some users want ubuntustudio to use KDE
<holstein> why do we not? because its quite different than what gnome 2 was
<Len-nb> The one in KDE has some problems for audio use if the user doesn't know what they are doing.
<Len-nb> it can leave a (hidden) group of applications running in the background, some of them detrimental to audio.
<Len-nb> Similar to starting a session for a second user without logging out the first.
<Len-nb> But it does have some nice features if used single workflow
<Len-nb> There is an application called WorKflow... not the one I was looking for.
<Len-nb> rhalff, look at "KDE activities" and "KDE workspace"
<Len-nb> I think activites was the one I was looking for
<rhalff> Ah sorry, watching TV, best singer song writer of the netherlands :p
<tnnuk> Does anyone have any experience with Ubuntu Studio (or linux in general) and the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2? I get a problem where I'm listening to say, Spotify, then I open a tab in Chrome; the music stutters, the lights on the Scarlett flash and then the pitch of my music increases
<tnnuk> I'm running a completely fresh Ubuntu Studio install
<tnnuk> I was running regular Ubuntu 12.04; but I switched to Studio hoping it might help; but I get the same problem
<tnnuk> Is it possible Chrome is outputting at a different frequency to Spotify and it's causing the Scarlett to get confused?
 * tnnuk is very close to installing Windows for recording type activities :/
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-14
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<smartboyhw> A remark: HowardChan is actually me
<smartboyhw> Hello world!
<smartboyhw> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<cfhowlett> hey
<smartboyhw> Hey, cfhowlett, how are ya today?
<cfhowlett> no worries.  just trying to put together a podcast and multi-tasking on the main channel answering a few easypeasy type questions.
<smartboyhw> Good!
<JKScotland> Hi all. Just upgraded to latest version of Ubuntu Studio. New to irc. Will pop back here later.
<ailo> Hi JKScotland
<JKScotland> Hi silo
<JKScotland> Sorry, silo
<JKScotland> On a mobile just now
<JKScotland> Ailo, appologies. Auto correct
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-15
<FloatingGoat> hey
<FloatingGoat> does ubuntu studio have
<FloatingGoat> wubi
<len-dt> FloatingGoat, do you mean on the ISO?
<FloatingGoat> yeah yeah
<FloatingGoat> I hav eno USB's
<FloatingGoat> no DVD's
<len-dt> Same as any Ubuntu.
<FloatingGoat> and jack with regular ubuntu isnt
<FloatingGoat> starting and its making me le mad
<len-dt> Does it say why?
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> ill tell you
<FloatingGoat> Tue Aug 14 19:53:52 2012: [1m[31mERROR: ALSA: Cannot open PCM device alsa_pcm for playback. Falling back to capture-only mode[0m Tue Aug 14 19:53:52 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Cannot initialize driver[0m Tue Aug 14 19:53:52 2012: [1m[31mERROR: JackServer::Open() failed with -1[0m Tue Aug 14 19:53:52 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Failed to open server[0m Tue Aug 14 19:53:54 2012: Saving settings to "/home/randy/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<len-dt> have you tried different devices?
<len-dt> Are you using qjackctl to start jack
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> different devices?
<FloatingGoat> what do you mean
<len-dt> da you have more than one card?
<FloatingGoat> I dont think so
<len-dt> in a terminal what does aplay -l  print out?
<FloatingGoat> card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 1: Generic_1 [HD-Audio Generic], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]   Subdevices: 0/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloatingGoat> I think there are more than one
<len-dt> weird... to me. You may be pointing at the wrong device.
<len-dt> Oh yes, you have more than one.
<len-dt> card 0:3 is your video out.
<len-dt> card 1:0 looks like what you want.
<FloatingGoat> how do i get that one lol
<len-dt> On the left side of qjackctl there is a setup with wrench
<len-dt> Click on that
<len-dt> You will get the setup dialog
<len-dt> on the right side there is an interface selection
<len-dt> it probably says (default)
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<len-dt> There is a > button beside that.
<len-dt> click on that
<FloatingGoat> DUDE
<FloatingGoat> WHAT IS THIS TRICKERY
<len-dt> select hw 1:0
<FloatingGoat> okay i did that
<FloatingGoat> and it still wont start
<len-dt> The problem now is that you machine may boot different every time. So if it happens again check to see if your HW is now 0:0
<len-dt> Ok what does it say now?
<FloatingGoat> JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 60 Tue Aug 14 20:04:51 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Cannot lock down 82246176 byte memory area (Cannot allocate memory)[0m Tue Aug 14 20:04:51 2012: control device hw:1 Tue Aug 14 20:04:51 2012: control device hw:1 Tue Aug 14 20:04:51 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Failed to acquire device name : Audio1 error : Cannot allocate memory[0m Tue Aug 14 20:04:51 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Audio device hw:
<len-dt> Ok... from your terminal try : ls /etc/security/limits.d
<len-dt> What file does it say is there?
<FloatingGoat> taudio.conf  audio.conf~
<len-dt> With the t in front or is that a typo?
<FloatingGoat> typo
<len-dt> Are you in the audio group?
<len-dt> cat /etc/group |grep audio
<len-dt> Your user name should be there
<FloatingGoat> audio:x:29:pulse
<FloatingGoat> thats all
<len-dt> That makes sense.
<FloatingGoat> am I in there?
<len-dt> No
<FloatingGoat> oh O.O
<FloatingGoat> how do i get in there
<len-dt> I am trying to think how the proper way to add you is?
<FloatingGoat> hmm
<FloatingGoat> take to google?
<len-dt> ailo, do you remember how to put a user in audio group?
<FloatingGoat> I think i know how!
<FloatingGoat> no
<len-dt> You can open system -> users and groups from the main menu
<FloatingGoat> yeah thats what i though
<len-dt> I will be back in two minutes
<FloatingGoat> okay
<FloatingGoat> brb
<len-dt> I think advanced settings
<len-dt> user privileges select "use audio devices"
<FloatingGoat_> THANK YOU SO MUCH! Yoo pretty much just saved my week!
<FloatingGoat_> it works now!
<len-dt> Great.
<FloatingGoat_> you dont even know man
<FloatingGoat_> I live in ND
<FloatingGoat_> theres nothing to do here
<FloatingGoat_> but i love playing my guitar with jack
<FloatingGoat_> and it wasnt working
<len-dt> Glad I could help.
<len-dt> That is one of the things we had problems with in 11.10 I think.
<len-dt> Ubuntustudio comes set up that way by default now.
<FloatingGoat_> alright
<FloatingGoat_> ill brb
<ailo> len-dt: There are three ways. I usually use: 'sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER'. Another command I don't remember, and lastly, just adding the username to /etc/group
<ailo> After audio, of course
<len-dt> I didn't want someone hand editing...
<len-dt> That is what I would have done though.
<len-dt> We used the user utility in mainmenu->system
<ailo> Vanilla Ubuntu, or rather, Gnome3 removed group administration from their user account manager
<ailo> But, I guess that is still working fine in Xubuntu?
<len-dt> Yeah, but it doesn't say "groups"
<len-dt> I had a test user I could try it on..
<len-dt> ailo, ecasound installs timidity :P
 * len-dt wanted to look at Nama
<ailo> I read the backscroll about Nama
<ailo> Never thought about enabling blind people making audio
<len-dt> timidity should be on our black list.
<ailo> Why is that?
<len-dt> It blocks both pulse and jack
<ailo> After just installing it, or by running it?
<len-dt> If it ever gets used.
<ailo> Right now I'm reinstalling virtual versions of us for both archs. Had a problem with disk space
<len-dt> someone is running a mid player on a long mid file and tries to do anything
<ailo> hmm, never tried it
<ailo> But I remember sometime seeing timidity in the alsa midi tab in qjackctl
<len-dt> I removed it
<len-dt> but it is still in the audio group :)
<ailo> It adds itself to audio group during installation?
<len-dt> Yes.
<len-dt> it is listed after my user
<ailo> That was something I suggested for the debian jackd package, but the consensus was that it was a bad idea
<ailo> I tended to agree with that in the end
<ailo> It would solve the whole realtime privilege problem though
<ailo> This was on jack dev list, and on debian multimedia list
<len-dt> I think a remote user could gain access
<ailo> it wasn't because of security concerbns
<ailo> jackd already asks the user whether to use realtime or not
<ailo> the audio group would just be the missing link to making that choice, since doing that now is not making it happen
<ailo> It works on debian though
<ailo> On debian, the user is already a member of audio group
<ailo> By default
<len-dt> Any user? or just installing user?
<ailo> It's a default group for all users
<len-dt> I think Slackware used to be that way too.
<ailo> But, now, PA is using audio group (I think)
<len-dt> Yes.
<ailo> But jackd only uses it to gain access to realtime privilege.
<ailo> So, there should be another group added: realtime
<ailo> Currently, firewire needs the audio group for permissions too
<len-dt> I'll leave that for someone else to figure
<ailo> I think it seems a little messy
<ailo> Problem occurs on Ubuntu based systems
<ailo> People install jackd, and they don't get realtime
<ailo> It's a drag
<len-dt> Have you looked at pulse 2.1
<ailo> nope
<len-dt> Supposed to be in Quanal
<ailo> Something weird about the linux image source
<ailo> The tarball can't be unpacked, cause there's something about symbolic links
<len-dt> 3.4, 3.5 or?
<ailo> 3.5
<ailo> I solved it by installing linux-source
<ailo> Which installes the source into /usr/src/
<ailo> Also, there's the git source
<ailo> I tell you, with all my computer problems, and all kinds of weird little obstacles, I haven't got anything done in a week almost
<len-dt> Isn't that where it is supposed to be? Or are you trying to build more than one in diffeerent directory.
<ailo> You can get the source to any package by doing: apt-get source <package>
<ailo> As a user
<ailo> linux-source is a package too
<ailo> So, not the same thing
<ailo> sudo apt-get install linux-source
<len-dt> Ya, but you don't want to build it for that machine, so you want it somewhere else
<ailo> Because of multiple problems, and trying to save some time, I'm making scripts to build multiple kernels for one arch at a time, using that arch for building
<len-dt> It has been a long time since I built a kernel... before 2000 I think.
<ailo> I'm planning on sleeping when the computer works, and hoping it's all done in the morning
<len-dt> I remember having to have a "big" 20meg swap because 4meg ram wasn't enough
<ailo> I just got 8GB RAM. Was running out of my 3GB quite often recently
<ailo> Have space for 32 on this MB
<len-dt> My max is 4 but I have 2.5
<ailo> 512kb was kind of the norm for a while in the 80's
<len-dt> I think I started Linux in early 90s
<ailo> I think I tried it when I got my first PC, at around 2002, but since I wasn't really interested in computers, until a bit later, had no reason to get into it
<len-dt> Yggdrasil... then slackware
<len-dt> The first one even came with a "live"cd (and a floppy to start befoe that)
<ailo> Didn't know they had live cd's already back then
<len-dt> The live cd even had X on it.
<ailo> Pretty state of the art
<len-dt> It normally took two tries to get X going becasue it would time out with the time it took to get most of it into swap
<len-dt> The second time most of it was already there...
<len-dt> X needed 8 Meg ram/swap
<len-dt> 4Meg of ram was $400
<ailo> Got my first usb3 memory stick now as well, since I have usb3 on my new MB
<ailo> Read speed is fast, but writing is still not too fancy
<len-dt> How is it compared to a mechanical drive?
<ailo> I read that linus has a system at home, which takes him something like 8 secs to build a kernel
<ailo> I think SSD's are a lot faster then this usb stick
<ailo> It wasn't the cheapest, but not that expensive either. Memory has really dropped in price this last couple of years
<ailo> Takes me a bit less than an hour to build one kernel
<len-dt> Sounds good. I am busy for  bit...
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<arunkumar413> when is visit the site https://staging.ubuntustudio.org/tour/video/  firefox says the connection is untrusted
<smartboyhw> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
 * smartboyhw waves at MOSMarauder
<cbx33> hey guys
<cbx33>  is there a decent virtual midi keyboard, that i can play with the computer keyboard?
<len-dt> There are two... I am not sure you would call them "decent" but they do work.
<len-dt> there is the virtual midi keyboard and jack keyboard
<len-dt> cbx33, the first outputs it's signal to alsa midi and the second to jack midi
<cbx33> can alsa midi hook up to jack midi?
<cbx33> as that's what I need
<len-dt> use a2j
<cbx33> a2j
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> lemme try
<len-dt> It makes all alsa i/os available in jack
<cbx33> nice
<len-dt> You may have to start it as a2jmidid and probably want the -e switch
<len-dt> The -e switch pulls the external ports too
<cbx33> nope a2j worked fine
<cbx33> that's sweet
<cbx33> are there any good free lv2 synths?
<cbx33> long and the short of it, I used to run mainly with hardware, I had a Korg X5D and a few lexicon and behringer rack units
<cbx33> but i want to do everything I can on PC now
<len-dt> I am not the person to ask. I know there are some, but good is a metter of taste
<cbx33> what do you use ubuntu studio for?
<cbx33> last thing I used it for was doing the ubuntu start up sound in edgy :p
<len-dt> I am a guitarist/bass player.
<cbx33> sweet
<cbx33> do you use any LADSPA effects?
<cbx33> record much?
<len-dt> don't record much, but I like guitarix
<len-dt> I found out that I play so much better when I have an audience to play off of and some other players to sync with
<len-dt> So I am mostly a live player.
<cbx33> ahhh i totally agre with you
<cbx33> i play drums/guitar and keyboard
<cbx33> recently only drums really
<cbx33> and I play SOOOO much better with other mucisicans
<len-dt> I have not yet been happy with any recordings I have attempted.
<moonshiner24mUK> im having troubles with a keystudio keyboard..
<moonshiner24mUK> is there an alsa-midi monitoring program..
<moonshiner24mUK> so a greenlight when it recieves a signal
<len-dt> moonshiner24mUK, can you give me more details?
<len-dt> qmidiroute includes some midi monitoring.
<moonshiner24mUK> sure, i plug it in and am synth does nothing
<len-dt> What do you think it should do? have you routed it to anything?
<cbx33> anyone use any midi keyboard controllers on linux?
<cbx33> if so, what :)
<len-dt> cbx33, I happen to use an old DX7
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> I'm looking at the Alesis QX49
<cbx33> nice as it has faders too
<cbx33> but I don't know whether it works under linux....
<cbx33> can you teach ardour to use midi for the faders?
<len-dt> Most USB KBs should show up in qjackctl's alsa panel
<len-dt> As far as I know... ask on #ardour for better answer, it should.
<cbx33> ok awesome I'll try that
<len-dt> cbx33, what I do personally is take my netbook to the music store and try it in the store
<cbx33> yeh, I was gonna buy online
<cbx33> we don't have a lot of stores here
<len-dt> Same here, but the one from a bigger chain is pretty good about such things
<moonshiner24mUK> sorry, coffee break
<moonshiner24mUK> back though
<moonshiner24mUK> i need a way of testing that the keyboard is work.
<moonshiner24mUK> easiest way of getting a sound out of this thing?
<len-dt> Oh ya moonshiner24mUK, I was asking how you routed it.
<moonshiner24mUK> jack
<moonshiner24mUK> jack in to through out
<moonshiner24mUK> im thinkiong that what jack does is awsome
<moonshiner24mUK> but how it does it sux
<len-dt> amsynth uses jack midi?
<moonshiner24mUK> for now can i test it in a alsa midi app?
<moonshiner24mUK> it can do
<len-dt> Yes
<moonshiner24mUK> but on alsa it makes no sound
<len-dt> Ok, if I start hexter in standalone, it has its output connected to jack out and the input is unconnected in the alsa patch
<moonshiner24mUK> is there any app with a midi blinking light to say that its recieving a midi signal
<len-dt> I'd have to look at them all?
<len-dt> Hyrdro gen does but it is hard to set up for midi in.
<len-dt> qmidiroute has an event log window
<moonshiner24mUK> ithankyou.. hydrogen is best for alsa debugging
<moonshiner24mUK> fired up
<moonshiner24mUK> selected alsa input and i was away!
<moonshiner24mUK> to get am synth running, i need to point to my OSS device... which sux
<len-dt> What does amsynth have that other synths don't?
<moonshiner24mUK> what would it be called. its somewhere in the dev folder
<moonshiner24mUK> visa vi - an alsa midi device selection box
<len-dt> I am not sure, OSS is not something I have used for a long time
<moonshiner24mUK> ok, otherwise a AM synth how to?
<moonshiner24mUK> confirmed working keyboard
<len-dt> amsynth's web page says it should work with "OSS, ALSA and JACK for Audio / MIDI I/O"
<len-dt> moonshiner24mUK, OSS devices are /dev/dsp0 to /dev/dsp* depending on how many you have?
<len-dt> check out http://manuals.opensound.com/developer/oss_devices.html
<cbx33> how do people here save/load their sessions these days
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-16
<tech1> how does one change the login screen background in the latest version of ubuntustudio? i looked it up on google but everyone says different things and i dont want to experiment and mess too much up
<smartboyhw> Hi tech1
<tech1> hello
<smartboyhw> Please wait
<tech1> ok
<smartboyhw> Well, tech1, it looks like you can only use Ubuntu Tweak
<tech1> ah i see. ill try that then thanks
<smartboyhw> OK, Thanks!
<tech1> :)
<tech1> i have a bug that activates window movement(with the hand cursor) when i click around programs, such as the Nautilus file browser... it seems to affect most programs
<smartboyhw> tech1: Report it on launchpad or in terminal using apport
<tech1> ok
<len-dt> tech1, you will probably have to set the lightdm backdrop by hand
<len-dt> The file is /etc/xdg/xdg-ubuntustudio/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<len-dt> This is not the same file that the vanilla ubuntu setup would change.
<tech1> i think its already been reported. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1908474&page=2
<tech1> ok ill try that file too thanks
<aloiece> aha, so this is the ubuntu studio chat
<aloiece> quick question then: does anyone else have the problem where the mouse turns into an x, there are no top panels on app windows?
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-17
 * smartboyhw waves at gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi smartboyhw
 * smartboyhw waves at studio-user805
<ariel__> hello
<ariel__> i need help setting up jack with an maudio fast track pro
<ariel__> it always give me problems
<len-dt> I don't know that any of us have one of those boxes ariel__ , You may find more help at the #opensourcemusicians channel.
<len-dt> I do know there are some tricks to get those going.
<len-dt> ariel__, does it work ok with pulse?
<ariel__> hello i need help setting up jack
<len-dt> ariel__, di you see any of what I wrote before your connection went?
<ariel__> nop
<len-dt>  I don't know that any of us have one of those boxes ariel__ , You may find more help at the #opensourcemusicians channel.
<len-dt> <len-dt> I do know there are some tricks to get those going.
<len-dt> <len-dt> ariel__, does it work ok with pulse?
<ariel__> sometimes it works, sometimes don't
<len-dt> with jack or pulse?
<ariel__> oh, really y don't know the difference, i'm a nubbi at linux
<ariel__> it's my first time
<ariel__> i don't want to give up
<len-dt> If you play something from you tube on the browser does it work? (assuming jack is turned off)
<ariel__> yes
<len-dt> So it sounds like a jack setup issue
<ariel__> that works, the problems come up when i want to produce music with ardour
<len-dt> Are you using qjackctl to start jack?
<ariel__> yes
<len-dt> and with jack it works sometimes?
<ariel__> apart from the internal audio card, i have an m audio fast track pro
<ariel__> yes
<ariel__> sometimes
<len-dt> With qjackctl open select setup.
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-18
<len-dt> You should get a dialog window open up
<ariel__> do you want a pastebin of the error messages?
<len-dt> on the right side there is a buttom that says Interface
<len-dt> is it still set to (default)?
<ariel__> yes
<ariel__> it's default
<len-dt> To the right of that there is a > if you click that you will get a list of what jack sees for devices.
<ariel__> yes
<ariel__> hw:1 is the fast track pro
<len-dt> That would be where yu select the USB device
<len-dt> default is HW:0
<ariel__> so i should pick hw:1 right?
<len-dt> Yes.
<ariel__> anything else?
<len-dt> Then ok the dialog and start or restart jack
<ariel__> ok
<ariel__> now is working
<len-dt> Does it have all the inputs and outputs?
<len-dt> Open connections
<ariel__> it has capture 1 and 2
<len-dt> select the audio tab
<len-dt> does it have playback as well?
<ariel__> yes
<ariel__> 1 and 2
<len-dt> should it be 1-4?
<len-dt> I don't know that unit at all
<ariel__> it has 4 inputs
<ariel__> but two of them are spdif
<ariel__> i don't use them
<len-dt> SO do you have all you need then?
<ariel__> i think so
<ariel__> one more question
<len-dt> Good. You may need to remember that hw nunbers change from boot to boot sometimes.
<ariel__> ah ok, it is normal that?
<len-dt> So after a boot you may need to set the device in jack again.
<ariel__> ok
<len-dt> some video displays have sound outputs and most web cams do too.
<len-dt> those can mess the setup up
<ariel__> ok
<ariel__> i will check then
<len-dt> there is a way of setting the device up to have a name and select the name, but I don't remember how
<ariel__> i also have a usb midi controller, a keyrig 49 that i use to play virtual instruments
<len-dt> That should just work, mine does.
<ariel__> how do i set it up?
<ariel__> i have to make some moves with jack?
<len-dt> plug it in and it should just show up in the ALSA window of connections.
<ariel__> yes it is
<ariel__> so its ready?
<len-dt> If you have some stuff that uses jack midi, then run a2j to bridge them.
<ariel__> a2j?
<len-dt> If you can see the connector in qjackctl it is ready to use
<ariel__> ok
<len-dt> the connections window has two tabs called alsa and midi. a2j bridges them.
<len-dt> So that all the midi connections in alsa show up in MIDI as well
<ariel__> but i have to make a conection or there is no need?
<len-dt> Some synths only show in the midi panel.
<len-dt> Click on the source (you usb midi) and the program you want to connect it to.
<len-dt> then hit the connect button.
<ariel__> i just opened the foo yc20
<ariel__> it only apears at the midi tab
<ariel__> but my keyrig its in alsa
<len-dt> in a terminal type a2j -e
<ariel__> yes, now appears in midi also
<ariel__> a2j
<len-dt> click on the triangle
<ariel__> yes
<len-dt> You should see you midi IF
<ariel__> midi through
<len-dt> di you start a2j with the -e switch?
<ariel__> yes
<ariel__> i typed what you told me
<len-dt> odd.. normally that works.
<ariel__> what is supposed to happen?
<len-dt> a2j should have both through and your IF in the MIDI tab
<ariel__> oh
<ariel__> can it be fixed?
<len-dt> I am sure it can
<len-dt> It is just that it just works for me :)
<ariel__> so what should i do?
<len-dt> I would try restarting a2j first
<ariel__> ok
<len-dt> you may have to stop it first
<ariel__> yes
<ariel__> how?
<len-dt> a2j_control exit
<ariel__> ready
<len-dt> try a2jmidid -e
<ariel__> error!
<len-dt> opps.
<ariel__> it says a2j_alsa_connect_from: can't subscribe to 16:0
<ariel__> resource temporary unavailable
<ariel__> port skipped: keyrig 49
<len-dt> Instead of a2j lets try the jack midi driver.
<ariel__> ok
<len-dt> maybe do a killall -9 a2j just to be sure.
<len-dt> then open the qjackctl setup again
<len-dt> at the bottom, there is a midi driver box that right now says none
<ariel__> i'm there
<len-dt> it used to be on the left bottom but I see mine is on the right
<ariel__> yes, in my case it is in raw
<ariel__> maybe that is why a2j didnt work
<len-dt> Ya.
<ariel__> i will try again
<ariel__> nop
<ariel__> still doesnt who if
<ariel__> midi if
<len-dt> RAw should have already put your midi port in the MIDI tab with out a2j
<ariel__> lets see
<ariel__> midi capture
<ariel__> 1 and 2
<len-dt> One may be the through. Jack doesn't give nice labels like a2j
<len-dt> They are numbered in the order they apear in the alsa tab
<ariel__> in the output tab or input tab?
<ariel__> on my left i have the output ports
<ariel__> it says 14:Midi through
<ariel__> 16:KeyRig 49
<ariel__> 20:Fast track pro
<ariel__> on my right just 14:midi through and then 20: fast track pro
<len-dt> I'm sorry, I will have to go (family outing) do try #opensourcemusicians
<len-dt> And maybe if ailo or holstein are around they can talk to you
<ariel__> ok
<ariel__> thank you!
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-19
<drmacro> anybody know what mechanism causes the MOBO onboard audio i/o to show up in qjackctrl patch when started and have pulse concatenated as part of each channel name?
<ailo> drmacro: I'm not sure what you mean? "system" is your audio device. "pulseaudio"(or whatever it says), is a software module, sinking PA to jack, not to an audio device. to make use of it, you need to set PA to use jack sinks in PA settings
<ailo> What makes that possible is pulseaudio-module-jack. YOu need jackd2 and qjackctl set to support dbus
<ailo> When you use PA with the jack sinks, PA is not controlling the audio device. Jack is
<drmacro> ailo: with my AF12 plugged in I get two folders on both sides of the patch window in qjackctrl. one folder is name firewire_pcm, the other is PulseAudio_Jack (both sink source respectively) And the are default patches between them. I want to control what patches get made and which pulse sources/sinks show up.
<ailo> drmacro: To control which PA sources/sinks show, you'll need to configure PA somehow. Don't know at which level. See about PA modules, and get the source to pulseaudio-module-jack
<ailo> As for the connections.. Maybe find a way to make the PA sink not autoconnect, and use the patchbay in qjackctl to remember connections
<drmacro> ailo: which ones show up is not a big issue, where they auto patched is. I want to duplicate a system I built on another debian distro. basically I need to control where some other sources/sinks get patched, I suspect the scripts I have will add my stuff to the patch window and patch them accordingly, but I'm trying to understand how the PA sink gets there and how to control it
<ailo> drmacro: Check out patchage too. Don't know if it's better at remembering connections (and keeping the non saved connections disconnected)
<dn4> I downloaded the iso from a torrent and it said the file was not mountable and I could not burn it
<dn4> 64 bit
<ailo> dn4: Let me check..
<smartboyhw> dn4: Check the hash using MD5
<ailo> drmacro: The PA sink is created with pulseaudio-module-jack.
<ailo> It's set to auto create the sinks, if dbus says jack is active
<ailo> drmacro: If you start jackd instead of jackdbus, the module will not know that jack is active, so the sinks are not created
<ailo> drmacro: You can still create your own sinks manually
<smartboyhw> dn4: If you are here, check the MD5SUM hash against the downloaded iso first
<ailo> drmacro: qjackctl starts jackdbus by default. If you don't want that, just disable the dbus option in qjackctl settings, under "Misc"
<drmacro> ailo: what does dbus do for me?
<ailo> drmacro: Or if you want dbus, but not the module. Uninstall the module, and make the sinks manually
<ailo> drmacro: dbus is a system for making applications aware of each other.
<ailo> drmacro: To learn how to make the sink/source for PA, check the source for pulseaudio-module-jack. You can get it with: apt-get source pulseaudio-module-jack
<ailo> Seems like cdimage.ubuntu.com is not up right now
<smartboyhw> ailo: It IS up
<azm> its down for me too
<azm> torrent and direct links
<azm> that why I came :) Hi!
<smartboyhw> Well, it works for me
<ailo> It takes time before it works everywhere
<ailo> dn4: What was the file name?
<smartboyhw> But it's so slow it doesn't make sense, BTW
<azm> is torrent faster ?
<smartboyhw> azm: It is
<smartboyhw> azm: You want amd64 torrent for precise or quantal?
<azm> I dont know, probably the last release please
<azm> precise
<azm> * last stable ;)
<smartboyhw> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.04/release/ubuntustudio-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<smartboyhw> azm: That is the torrent link
<azm> thnkx, downloading..
<smartboyhw> :)
<azm> havent checked xfce release sofar
<ailo> azm: It's also possible to install using the ubuntu alternate CD. Install in expert more
<ailo> mode*
<azm> well I dont have any ubuntu anymore probably..
<azm> but good to hear
<ailo> when you install with the ubuntu alternate CD, in expert mode, you can choose which distro you install out of all the derivatives
<ailo> So, it's not only for Ubuntu
<smartboyhw> It's for ALL, including X/L/K/Eduubuntu and Ubuntu Studio
<smartboyhw> Did I miss anything?:)
<dn4> ugh I have to redownload it now
<smartboyhw> dn4: Why?
<dn4> I got angry and deleted it all last night in rage
<smartboyhw> uh......
<smartboyhw> :_(
<smartboyhw> Anyway, I'm off to bed
<ailo> oh, the downside using ubuntu alternate is probably not getting some settings in order though
<ailo> realtime privilege probably
<len-dt> ailo, Ya, jack installs the right file in /etc/security/limits.d/, but I have helped a few people put their user in audio group.
<ctmakro> hi everyone i m from china and new to linux.
<len-dt> ctmakro, and?
<len-dt> it sounds like you have a question
<ctmakro> the description shown during ubuntu studio installation suggest me to join this channel
<ctmakro> this is the first time for me to use IRC, just curious
<len-dt> Ok. You will generally find it quiet here.
<len-dt> but if you have questions feel free to ask. just be aware it may take a while to get an answer
<len-dt> We are all on different time zones.
<len-dt> Welcome to Ubuntu Studio too.
<ctmakro> well i used to do a lot of photoshopping, blender animation creating, movie editing, VFX......all kind of stuff and recently i tried Ubuntu desktop and it made me feel bad.
<ctmakro> so i just downloaded the ubuntu studio
<ctmakro> and amazed by the pre-installed softwares.
<len-dt> Desktop seems to work well for average use... but not so much for audio and other art.
<len-dt> That is why our ISO is bigger than the rest
<ctmakro> certainly. i burn the ISO into a SDCard
<ctmakro> and now trying to install it onto  a USB stick.
<len-dt> Yes SD cards and USB sticks are the best way to go
<len-dt> I have used both for testing.
<ctmakro> may i know your profession?
<ctmakro> it seems that you are well experienced.
<len-dt> I was trained in broadcast electronics, but am working as a mail delivery person right now.
<ctmakro> that's what probably wont happen in china, seriously.
<ctmakro> no offence, i thought you are a programmer/graphic designer, something like that.
<len-dt> I have done some programing, but not a lot.
<ctmakro> well i think...just introduce myself. i was born 1993, been playing/working/creating with computer for some 11years.
<ctmakro> win 98 Me XP... all the way up to win7 but now i just decided to try my luck on Linux.
<ctmakro> as an amateur photographer and a CG enthusiast, I cant find anything better than Ubuntu Studio in the Linux world.
<ctmakro> it's 01:25 now in Guangzhou, gotta go to sleep. people here on IRC are very kind!
<len-dt> ok bye now.
<newagepunk> hi @ all
<newagepunk> is anybody here?
<ailo> newagepunk: There usually always is :)
<newagepunk> nice :)
<ailo> newagepunk: Not that much action on this channel mostly, though. A few questions asked each day. #opensourcemusicians is a bit more crowded.
<newagepunk> i'm there too, but I have specific questions about ubuntustudio
<newagepunk> I installed it the last days, and there are some very ...uuh... lets say un-nice things :-)
<newagepunk> now, i'd like to give a feedback, but don't know exactly where...
<newagepunk> ...and if this is maybe already solved....
<len-dt> newagepunk, please list them
<newagepunk> the thing, that a standard user is not in the audio-group.... it's not the best joice for an audio related distro...
<len-dt> Which version of ubuntustudio are you using?
<newagepunk> I also installed KXStudio, witch is something like an mod-pack for ubuntustudio... and there it's getting verry worse because of this...
<newagepunk> 12.04
<len-dt> The installing user on 12.04 hosuld be in the audio group.
<newagepunk> are you sure?
<len-dt> They have on all of my tests on two machines.
<len-dt> Yes, there where problems with that on 11.10
<newagepunk> hmmm...
<len-dt> that was one of the first things fixed in 12.04
<len-dt> Out of the box, jack should start realtime.
<newagepunk> it does with the live-dvd...
<newagepunk> ...but now i'm unsure...
<len-dt> newagepunk, the biggest issue I am aware of if that sometimes jackdbus exits badly.
<newagepunk> maybe i got it wrong... in the KXStudio a standard user isn't in the audio group, thats for sure... (I installed it yesterday...)
<newagepunk> hmm....
<newagepunk> maybe I will re-install it again to see :)
<len-dt> If you install ubuntustudio on top of vanilla there may be a problem, but a frsh ubuntustudio install should be ok
<len-dt> *fresh
<newagepunk> i'm sorry if I was wrong... I will test it again... of course fresh, maestro :)
<len-dt> OK.
<DataJuggler> now, I just did a fresh installation of Ubuntustudio 12.04
<DataJuggler> p-nap@pnap-P170HMx:~$ cat /etc/group | grep audio
<DataJuggler> audio:x:29:pulse
<DataJuggler> p-nap@pnap-P170HMx:~$ cat /etc/group | grep p-nap
<DataJuggler> adm:x:4:p-nap
<DataJuggler> cdrom:x:24:p-nap
<DataJuggler> sudo:x:27:p-nap
<DataJuggler> dip:x:30:p-nap
<DataJuggler> plugdev:x:46:p-nap
<DataJuggler> lpadmin:x:109:p-nap
<DataJuggler> p-nap:x:1000:
<DataJuggler> sambashare:x:123:p-nap
<DataJuggler> So the standard-user after a fresh installation is not in the audio-group!!! (at least in my case)
<DataJuggler> and there's another thing: the keyboard layout ist not as i choosed in the installer... so i have to know where all the special characters are in...
<DataJuggler> well, I do... but I can imagine that this is very annoying to a newbe... especially if you have to type your super-duper password with extra-special-characters and can't see what you are typing :P
<DataJuggler> it could be a result of that I have German as Language and German (Swiss) at keyboard-layout... witch is quiet different
<DataJuggler> hope this was the right place to share my experience.... otherwise sorry, and let me know where I should share instead...
<DataJuggler> ...but now I have to go to sleep!!... let me know if you need more information about this fresh installation...
<DataJuggler> good night...
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-12
<caodepalha> hi everyone
<cub> hello
<caodepalha> i got into a problem with ubuntu studio. when i start my laptop i get the message unable to launch startxfce4 x session.. startxfce not found falling back to default
<caodepalha> please help me
<xequence> caodepalha: Do you get to the login screen?
<caodepalha> yes
<caodepalha> i try to login and i get the message unable to launch startxfce4
<caodepalha> i cant do nothing with the laptop
<xequence> caodepalha: Have you tried the xfce session?
<xequence> caodepalha: did you try another user?
<caodepalha> how do i do iti-m the only user
<caodepalha> xfce session dissapeared
<mossyfunk> Hello. I have been playing with Audacity in linux mint for months and decided to install Ubuntu Studio. I am very confused as how to simply get my mic working... from what I read I need to set up Jack but when I open qJackctl it just says "inactive" and gives me no options displayed in any guide I can find. Is there an idiots guide anywhere?
<caodepalha> i turn on the laptop and when i get to the login screen i can log in with my account, as guest or as other. everyway i try i get the> unable to launch startxfce4 x session> startxfce4 not found falling back to default session
<cub> mossyfunk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/HowTos
<cub> But for Audacity it should work in any way. How do you connect your mic?
<mossyfunk> cub, thanks for responding. That is where I have been looking, but Jack will not start
<mossyfunk> It is connected via M-Audio fast track box connected to pc via usb
<mossyfunk> in sound settings I can see the input is getting signal from mic... just seem unable to get any applications to pick up signal
<cub> sry, I'm on work laptop now so I can't check properly. Hopefully someone can jump in?
<cub> mossyfunk, ^
<mossyfunk> cub, oh ok thanks though =)
<caodepalha> can anyone help me_
<xequence> caodepalha: I missed your answer before probably
<caodepalha> i turn on the laptop and when i get to the login screen i can log in with my account, as guest or as other. everyway i try i get the> unable to launch startxfce4 x session> startxfce4 not found falling back to default session
<xequence> caodepalha: Ah, the xfce user settings are probably corrupt
<xequence> caodepalha: delete some files in your user dir
<xequence> caodepalha: like ~/.cache ~/.config
<caodepalha> ok i problaby deleted some files yesterday
<xequence> could be others
<caodepalha> where can i do that_
<xequence> caodepalha: reboot in recovery mode
<xequence> rm -r /home/<username>/.config
<xequence> and so on
<xequence> this will delete user settings for other stuff too
<caodepalha> ok ive done that. im at the recovery menu
<xequence> so, if you want to only delete XFCE configs/cache, you need to look for them
<caodepalha> how can i look for them in the recovery menu_
<caodepalha> theres resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, network, root, system summary
<xequence> caodepalha: root
<xequence> might be its write protected
<xequence> you could start with network, then root
<caodepalha> i write my username as i have it on the log in screen with capitals and space_
<xequence> caodepalha: root is a user
<xequence> caodepalha: root has the power to write to any file
<xequence> if you choose root, you login as root
<xequence> not as the user
<caodepalha> okok
<xequence> as root you can run any command
<caodepalha> so now im logged as root
<caodepalha> could you tell me what command i should write
<xequence> caodepalha: whats your username?
<xequence> ls /home
<xequence> will show the usernames
<caodepalha> ok just found my username
<caodepalha> biggest dummie
<caodepalha> im sorry
<xequence> replace <username> with your username in the next command
<xequence> rm -r /home/<username>/.config /home/<username>/.cache
<caodepalha> i got a cannot remove read only
<xequence> make sure its not read only next time. Enable network next time
<xequence> to exit, write: exit
<caodepalha> im in network mode
<caodepalha> after enabeling network i must restart_
<caodepalha> how do i start with network
<xequence> caodepalha: Just network in the menu
<xequence> I'll be back
<caodepalha> now i cant even get to the recovery menu
<caodepalha> when i start the desktop and press f11 it sends me to the login panel
<xequence> caodepalha: shift is what gets you to the GRUB menu
<xequence> keep pressing shift while booting
<xequence> then choose the kernel with recovery mode
<caodepalha> ok done it
<caodepalha> back at the recovery menu
<xequence> choose network. that should make things writable
<xequence> then root
<xequence> then..
<xequence> rm -r /home/<username>/.config /home/<username>/.cache
<caodepalha> choose network. plugins loadind
<caodepalha> loanig
<caodepalha> loading
<caodepalha> should i get any message when its finnished
<xequence> You should get back to the menu
<caodepalha> by restarting
<caodepalha> this keyboard is not good so i cant use the question mark
<caodepalha> how do i get back to the menu
<xequence> after selecting network, you should get back to the menu or the command line
<xequence> it has changed a bit between releases
<caodepalha> before selecting network it just stays there
<caodepalha> after
<caodepalha> still there
<caodepalha_> please any helphere
<caodepalha_> im sorry
<caodepalha> hi
<caodepalha> hi everyone i really need some elp ere. when i turnned my laptop this morning and tried to log in my user account o got the message> unable to lauch startxfce4> startxfce4 not found> falling back to default session.
<caodepalha> hi everyone i really need some help here. when i turnned my laptop this morning and tried to log in my user account o got the message> unable to lauch startxfce4> startxfce4 not found> falling back to default session.
<caodepalha> i lod into grub but if i try network it just stays there and i cant get back to grub recovery menu to do root
<caodepalha> still need elp sorry
<caodepalha> help
<caodepalha> hi everyone
<caodepalha> got a question. Me and my girlfriend we both have laptops with ubuntu studio. can we connect them both
<caodepalha> _
<caodepalha> ?
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-13
<studio-user951> Hello.
<studio-user951> Русские есть?
<caodepalha> hi everyone
<caodepalha> i need some help here with jack configuration. can anyone help?
<cub> caodepalha, maybe, what's your question?
<caodepalha> hi thanks. i just need to know what values should i put in jack to get sound out of my guitar
<cub> How is the guitar connected?
<caodepalha> in the setup
<caodepalha> guitar is connected to the laptop line in
<caodepalha> microphone
<caodepalha> I had all this going smoothly before but i fooled around too much and had to reinstall ubuntustudio
<cub> ok so it was working and now it's not? Because I was thinking if the guitar actually put out enough to work in the laptop microphone input
<caodepalha> it was working fine till yesterday. i erased some critical files and had to reainstall it all over again
<caodepalha> i mean ubuntu studio
<caodepalha> now i have it all working but cant get my guitar to sound
<cub> ok. And in Jack, can you chose your sound card there?
<caodepalha> driver?
<caodepalha> if its the driver i have some choices yes. currently in alsa
<cub> No I was thinking of the Input/Output dropdown: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Audigy2ZSJACKSettings.png
<cub> Input device
<caodepalha> yes
<caodepalha> hda intel
<caodepalha> conexant analog
<cub> ok
<caodepalha> and default
<caodepalha> what should i choose?
<cub> Since you connect directly to the computer input I would say HDA Intel
<caodepalha> done!
<caodepalha> and what about the output?
<cub> The same, as I suppose you have put speakers or headphones to the pc output?
<caodepalha> yes headphones
<caodepalha> ok done
<caodepalha> anything on the parameters?
<cub> Was Default the choice before it might not make any difference as the Intel probably was default anyway.
<cub> most likely default would work just to get sound. After that you can chose to play with different settings
<caodepalha> i had good setting before. i found it in some tutorial a cant seem to find again
<cub> I don't have a Ubuntu Studio in front of me right now so I'm not able to test the same settings myself
<caodepalha> my latency is 4msec
<caodepalha> anything on the buffer? its set to 3
<caodepalha> sample rate 48000
<caodepalha> frames 64
<caodepalha> realtime unchecked
<cub> let me boot up a US myself
<caodepalha> ok
<cub> after Jack, what application do you use?
<cub> Guitarix? Ardour? Audacity? Other?
<caodepalha> rack
<caodepalha> rakarrack
<caodepalha> guitarix
<caodepalha> ardour
<cub> no sound in any of them?
<caodepalha> rakarrack whan i play the guitar shows volume meters
<caodepalha> it gets some action
<caodepalha> but not on my headphones
<cub> ok, but you can't hear anything
<caodepalha> yes
<caodepalha> right
<cub> HAve you checked alsamixer so the output is not muted?
<caodepalha> yes
<caodepalha> ok some sound is coming out i guess
<caodepalha> full of glitches
<cub> Hmm I can't check more from here, I'm on a Mac running US in virtualbox and my Jack is acting up. So I can't run Rakarack to see what it looks like. Sorry. Hoepfully someone else can step in?
<caodepalha> man you been helpfull
<caodepalha> i get a lot of glitches now
<caodepalha> maybe is about the paramenters on jack?
<cub> hehe always something ;)
<cub> could be. Try with different settings with sample rates and so on.
<caodepalha> anything on the buffer? it was set to 3
<cub> "The default settings for jack are to run at 48000hz with a buffersize of 1024 frames per second and a period size of 2. "
<caodepalha> ok but i get a latency of 42.7 msec
<caodepalha> it just wont work with period size 2
<caodepalha> it freezes
<caodepalha> i have to reboot now cause jack wont even start
<caodepalha> back in a sec
<caodepalha> hi everyone got an issue here help needed
<caodepalha> my ubuntu studio menu got all mixed
<caodepalha> don't know how it happened
<caodepalha> my ubundu studio menu got all mixed. aplications are not segmented
<cub> caodepalha, do you mean the menu on the left with the Ubuntu Studio icon=
<cub> ?
<cub> If you go to that menu, then Settings -> Main Menu. In the window that opens there is a button in the lower right corner "Restore System Configuration".
<cub> Try that one and see if it's goes back to normal.
<caodepalha> yes sorry was not here
<caodepalha> on the upper top icon now it says no aplications found
<caodepalha> i dont even have a menu now
<caodepalha> :S
<caodepalha> <cub> now i have nothing on the menu
<cub> wow :D
<cub> Actually, from the issues you've had the last few days. Wouldn't it be easier to just reinstall Ubuntu Studio? Make backups of your /home and restore.
<cub> I know it's not the Linux way to reinstall..but you have some really weird stuff going on with your computer and putting a lot of time to fix things.
<cub> Though, there might be a terminal way to get the menu back, but I'm not familiar with how to do it.
<cub> caodepalha, can you open a terminal and run "alacarte"? It's the program I referred to from Settings - Main Menu
<ubuntu-studio> Hi all, can anyone advise or have a link on how to get rid of video tearing issues in XFCE 4.10?
<smartboyhw> Oh:(
<ubuntu-studio> Want to install US 13.04 but can't do with the tearing...
<ubuntu-studio> Well thanks guys, proper helpful...
<cub> Already left, but I suppose the tearing question would have got a better response in #xubuntu or #xfce
<mossyfunk> Is there any reason I should leave ubuntu studio semi stock install and dual boot normal buntu as everyday screwing about install? Like is studio set up differently nuts and bolts wise or is it just the wm and included software?
<xequence> mossyfunk: you use it for audio?
<xequence> linux-lowlatencz, realtime privileges. that's about it
<xequence> linux-lowlatency*
<mossyfunk> xequence, mainly audio... i'm also playing with blender and trying my hand at web design
<xequence> mossyfunk: Only audio needs those settings
<mossyfunk> ahh ok
<mossyfunk> is low latency kernel and realtime privileges likely to cause issues with other everyday usage?
<xequence> mossyfunk: IF you install jack, choose yes for realtime privilege, then add yourself to audio group - that takes care of realtime privilege
<xequence> You need realtime privilege to get decent performance from jack
<xequence> if you do any kind of live processing, i.e. play a synth or use a virtual amp, you'll need linux-lowlatency
<mossyfunk> xequence, ok thanks =)
<mossyfunk> I'm finding a few things kinda buggy... like pulse at random refuses to use anything but dummy output until I restart
<wachin> Hi to all, good day, I have a question. When Installed UbuntuStudio 13.04 check not ask password at the beginning, but now for my security need this behavior, do you can helpe to activate this
<holstein> wachin: try #7 http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<wachin> Ok
<wachin> There is not info, of how chosse session at the begin UbuntuStudio
<holstein> wachin: you can choose "xfce" or "lxde" or "openbox" session from the menu on the login screen
<holstein> assuming you have them installed.. and that is what you are asking about
<wachin> Hi holstein, thanks
<wachin> happens is that when I turn ON the PC do not appears to set the password to gain entry. It happened because when I installed 13.04 UbuntuStudio dial automatically enter without asking password, but now I want that feature for the safety of my PC, so that nobody into on my account
<wachin> I do not find this info in Google
<holstein> wachin: did you read #7 at the link i provided?
<wachin> for XFCE or UbuntuStudio
<holstein> wachin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981891/
<wachin> I go to search other wise
<holstein> wachin: xubuntu and ubuntu both use XFCE.. that link, and the paste that i gave you should work
<wachin> Now I go to open lightdm.conf
<holstein> you'll need to do more that open it
<holstein> this is to disable the autologin that you enabled and are trying to disable
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<holstein> gksudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<holstein> edit as mentioned in the paste and the link i gave
<wachin> Thanks
<wachin> My file said http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981917/
<wachin> I think I should delete my username "wachin" but not to do what name put
<holstein> wachin: back that up. "as is" .. then you can always revert
<holstein> then, make that look like the text i gave in the link and the paste
<wachin> I go
<holstein> you can try commenting out
<holstein> autologin-user=<USERNAME>
<wachin> ok
<wachin> I save the file, now I go to Reboot
<wachin> Holstein thanks, Working Fine
<holstein> wachin: enjoy!
<wachin> I think this information should be available on the Web
<holstein> wachin: i gave you the link
<holstein> it *is* on the web
<wachin> But not with pictures, but not easy to understand. Only for you I to know how to make this (Bery thanks)
<holstein> wachin: things change.. the wikis are publically editable..
<wachin> Ohh,
<wachin> Now I go to this place
<wachin> Right now I'm preparing all the information you gave me to make a tuto with pictures, I w
<wachin> Right now I'm preparing all the information you gave me to make a tuto with pictures, I wanted to climb to Wordpress, but if I you said to upload on Wiki is bestanted to climb to Wordpress, but if I can get on Wiki best
<wachin> ups
<wachin> I wanted to climb to Wordpress, but if I you said to upload on Wiki is best
<wachin> Ok
<wachin> I go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio
<holstein> right
<wachin> :)
<brody_> hi!
<holstein> o/
<brody_> i'm trying to install ubuntu studio 13.04 from debootstrap but i can't find the correct sources.list anywhere...
<brody_> have you got a link?
<holstein> brody_: its the same as the main ubuntu ones
<holstein> brody_: there are no "ubuntustudio" specific sources
<brody_> oh
<brody_> great, that explains my difficulties
<holstein> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ might do the trick
<brody_> so just the metapackages right?
<holstein> yup... its confusing, but really.. ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<brody_> ok many thanks
<holstein> brody_: sure.. no worries.. good luck with the debootstrap!
<brody_> yeah... normal installer doesn't work because of EFI
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> ^^ not that ive had any hardware to play with first-hand
<holstein> sure you've seen all that though
<brody_> yeah i've had a hard time with all this :)
<brody_> debootstrap + bootrepair works fine
<holstein> im tring to avoid getting the hardware, because of what i have heard
<brody_> do avoid it
<brody_> it's terrible
<holstein> brody_: its cheaper though.. and if someone donates one my way, i'll be dealing with it
<brody_> for learning purposes is ok
<brody_> but do not mess with it if you have deadlines, you can easily lose a couple of days trying to make it work
<holstein> i bet!
<holstein> allow me to spam a channel at you, and then i must be on my way
<holstein>  #opensourcemusicians
<brody_> do i need backports/partner/extras?
<holstein> brody_: you dont 'need' them for the default install if you want them..
<brody_> looks a channel i should join
<holstein> i would just get it up, and then add those as needed
<brody_> ok
<karlmart> hi, does anybody knows how to access Python on Ubuntu?
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-14
<MaynardWaters> hey, anyone interested in helping me get my sound back?
<MaynardWaters> im on ubuntu 11.04
<MaynardWaters> I have tried to upgrade, but it keeps telling me that some of the software failed to upgrade
<SunStar> backup your /home folder and perform a clean install? (sorry, lil too busy to give actual help)
<OvenWerks> MaynardWaters: ubuntu 11.04? As in vanilla ubuntu? (or desktop I guess)
<OvenWerks> Need more info though.
<OvenWerks> 11.04 upgrade to what?
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio is not meant to be upgraded from 11.04 or less to 11.10 and up
<OvenWerks> You might retry from a VT (ctl-alt-F1) while at the login screen... but that may fail too.
<OvenWerks> boot up rescue - mount rw - connect network - go to commandline and upgrade? might work.
<OvenWerks> one thing for sure, your desktop settings will be lost.
<MaynardWaters> it is vanilla.
<MaynardWaters> whatever the next natural upgrade is. I think it would be 12.0
<MaynardWaters> no big deal on the desktop settings, might try the VT at a later time
<MaynardWaters> off to bed for now. will continue again tomorrow
<marie_phare> hello
<marie_phare> i just installed ubuntu studio
<holstein> congrats
<marie_phare> so, well, that's it for now.
<marie_phare> :) thanks
<marie_phare> Is that exactly ubuntu + extra software or it's totally different?
<smartboyhw> Hello marie_phare
<marie_phare> hello smartboyhw
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<marie_phare> tks
<smartboyhw> Hey holstein
<holstein> smartboyhw: yo
<marie_phare> ok i'll be back
<marie_phare> thanks
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | 13.04 and 12.04.2 Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download | Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | Please be patient and visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
<studio-user769> Will Ubu 13.04 support bcm 4312 outof box?
<xequence> studio-user769: What's bcm?
<xequence> studio-user769: Best way to find out is to create an installation medium, and live the live OS
<xequence> run the live os
<Unit193> studio-user769: Due to the nature of those firmware blobs, no.
<Unit193> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<studio-user769> o i c. bcm is broadcom wifi
<xequence> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/SupportedHardware
<xequence> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Unit193> Though whatever my netbook has strangely did work.
<xequence> Don't think all broadcom devices need to be non functional
<xequence> on Debian they won't work, since the kernel is 100%, but you can add the non-free stuff later
<xequence> on Ubuntu, a lot of non-free stuff is already included in the kernel
<xequence> 100% free, I meant to say, about the Debian kernel
<xequence> studio-user769: Have you gotten that device to work before with any Linux distro?
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-15
<MaynardWaters> one usb stick with both x86 and 64 linux kernals with shared /home
<MaynardWaters> can it be done?
<smartboyhw> MaynardWaters, probably not.
<smartboyhw> Why do you need both x86 and x64 kernels? You can just have a x64...
<MaynardWaters> I have a thinkpad with only a 32 bit processor
<MaynardWaters> id like to use it on that too
<MaynardWaters> aww :(
<smartboyhw> MaynardWaters, it actually IS possible, but I'm afraid a normal USB stick won't do, you'll have to buy those USBs which support multi-partitions (like those used for Windows 8 Enterprise USB-to-go ones)
<Unit193> You can repartition typical flash drives...
<holstein> dual boot a 32bit and 64bit OS with shared data
<x-side> Hi there
<cub> Hello
<smartboyhw> Hello x-side
<x-side> Got weird problems here
<x-side> Apparently everyone else on the web have the perfect experience with focusrite scarlett 2i2 usb interface
<x-side> Except for me
<x-side> Its very confusing
<x-side> It appears in the sound settings
<x-side> Along with the built in one
<x-side> However jack does not see it
<x-side> And no sound is actually played back from either of them
<xequence> x-side: Which jack control application are you using? qjackctl?
<x-side> yup
<x-side> Basically I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Studio here
<xequence> x-side: And when you click the interface menu, you don't see your device?
<x-side> And all the tools are the one that came with it
<xequence> x-side: If pulseaudio sees your device, jack will see it too
<cub> x-side, Ubuntu Stduio 13.04 or 12.04.2?
<xequence> x-side: it would rather be the other way around for some devices
<xequence> x-side: try this command: cat /proc/asound/cards
<x-side> lts one. The 12.04
<xequence> x-side: paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<x-side> It does see it
<x-side> Pasted
<xequence> x-side: Give us the link
<x-side> Lol. Sorry. N00Bing here :D
<x-side> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5988158/
<xequence> /proc/asound/cards is alsa/linux keeping track of your audio devices
<xequence> jack when used with alsa, uses alsa direcrtly
<xequence> the desktop audio system - pulseaudio, is a bit different. It wont accept all alsa devices, and not in any form
<xequence> you can read more about that here
<xequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<xequence> x-side: Ok, so your usb device is hw:1 in this case
<x-side> Yup
<x-side> But the jack does not see it
<xequence> x-side: It's there, if you look in the right menu
<xequence> x-side: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro#UbuntuStudio.2BAC8-ProAudioIntro.2BAC8-1204.Starting_Jack
<xequence> x-side: make sure you click the right spot. Unfortunately, you dont see the button on that picture
<x-side> I got plughw (0),  hw (0) , dev/audio and dev/dsp
<x-side> In the interface dropdown
<xequence> x-side: Try the button next to that one
<x-side> ooops
<x-side> Thanks a bunch :)
<xequence> np
<cub> :)
<x-side> that was quite stupid indeed :)
<xequence> the gui can be a little confusing IMO
<cub> yeah
<x-side> Mhm
<cub> Dropdown menu and then a "drop-right" menu as well.
<x-side> I was wondering myself why is it require so much shaman dancing with torches
<x-side> Generally
<cub> It seems like sweet little usb card from what I gather in google
<x-side> I mean I am a musician, working as a musician for over 10 years. I love playing around with computers, but I want to do it voluntarily not when I actually want to get work done
<x-side> It is. Has some nice preamps.
<cub> I use an Edirol UA25 myself
<x-side> And came with a pretty decent headphones and a condenser mic
<cub> What kind of mic?
<x-side> http://eu.musicianuniversity.com/Recording/Focusrite-SCARLETT_CM25-Microphone.html
<cub> Similar to the TSM mic I got with my card
<x-side> recorded a thunderstorm out of the window with it recently. Sounds quite nice with no processing at all
<x-side> https://soundcloud.com/x-side/prague-thunderstorm-captured
<cub> Once you have set up Jack and the DAW you're going to use you shouldn't need to fiddle with the computer anymore. Anytime I have to fix something it's because I tried something out I shouldn't do.
<cub> x-side, you're in Prague?
<x-side> cub - great point
<x-side> :)
<x-side> I am
<cub> I love that city. Used to go there for work a lot a couple of years ago
<x-side> Moved here bout 4 years ago
<xequence> x-side: a tip. Write "hw:USB" into the spot in the interface section that now says "hw:1"
<x-side> Its a bit slow on the "actually happenning" department
<x-side> :)
<xequence> the output from cat /proc/asound/cards lets you see what the name of the device is
<xequence> x-side: The order of the devices may change at each boot
<xequence> x-side: Therefore, if you use the name instead, it will always start the correct device
<x-side> hmm
<x-side> got an error message when trying to start the jack
<cub> x-side, I was lucky to be in Prague to watch The Wedding Present at the Lucerna Music bar in..hmm..2010.
<x-side> D-BUS:jack server could'nt be started . sorry
<x-side> cub - yeah, there is a lot of touring acts passing by. And some even stop by and do things. But locally - it's all about beer and weed sadly. Noone actually wants to go past that
<x-side> Even though there are a lot of musicians here
<x-side> maybe even too many for the size of the city
<x-side> That is strictly IMHO of course
<x-side> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5988203/  meanwhile i get this error
<x-side> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5988203/  meanwhile i get this error
<x-side> (sorry for double paste - cat disconnected the LAN cable )
<x-side> xequence - it switches to (default) somehow
<xequence> x-side: Maybe you've also started jackd, or an old process is in the background
<xequence> x-side: killall -9 jackdbus
<xequence> killall -9 jackd
<xequence> and also, restart pulseaudio to be sure
<xequence> pulseaudio -k
<xequence> then try again
<xequence> x-side: And make sure any jack application is closed before you kill the jacks
<xequence> qjackctl starts jackdbus by default
<xequence> it should grab the card from pulseaudio without problems now
<xequence> and also set up a bridge, so you can set pulseaudio to use jack instead of a card - routing all desktop audio to your jack device
<x-side> Hmmm
<x-side> Now qjactl greeted me with this
<x-side> 11:17:56.029 Patchbay deactivated.
<x-side> 11:17:56.057 Statistics reset.
<x-side> 11:17:56.104 ALSA connection change.
<x-side> 11:17:56.214 D-BUS: Service is available (org.jackaudio.service aka jackdbus).
<x-side> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<x-side> Cannot connect to server socket
<x-side> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<x-side> 11:17:56.231 ALSA connection graph change.
<x-side> That is odd
<x-side> Will reboot and try to kill the buit in card in biosl
<x-side> Not sure if it will work but well
<MaynardWaters> smartboyhw: i didn't know that usb sticks didn't support multi partitions? I am setting a 128G one up now...
<smartboyhw> MaynardWaters, a 128GB one probably can :P
<OvenWerks> MaynardWaters: They don't?
<OvenWerks> There are some ways multi-partition usb sticks won't work.... windows for example
<MaynardWaters> holstein: the 32/64dual boot is exactly what Im shooting for
 * smartboyhw just can't understand why one wants to run Ubuntu Studio on a USB stick (except for a live image)
<OvenWerks> smartboyhw: USB stick may equal USB drive
<OvenWerks> I have run US on a USB drive lots of times very successfully
 * OvenWerks has a 40G USB drive
 * smartboyhw only has two 16GB and a 4GB
<OvenWerks> I have also run US on a 32G memstick... it works, but is _much_ slower than just running a live ISO from the same stick
<OvenWerks> memstick read is reasonably fast, though not max USB2.0 speed for sure, but memstick write on even the best ones is about 1/4 the read speed.
<OvenWerks> Reading from compressed usb file systems is actually faster because the CPU can uncompress the data faster than the stick can be read.
<OvenWerks> That is why the live ISO is faster.
<OvenWerks> MaynardWaters: USB sticks normally come "floppy formatted" or cd style format.
<OvenWerks> That is the FS is dropped right on /dev/sdc rather than /dev/sdc1.
<MaynardWaters> OvenWerks: "floppy formatted" when I use gpart and make it ext4 or fat32, doesn't that change it?
<OvenWerks> It can.
<OvenWerks> I have not had problems having more than one partition on a USB stick/drive
<OvenWerks> I ran a swap on there for a long time
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-16
<makkam315> Всем  привет ! Как в UBUNTU 13.04 установить живые обои рабочего стола ?
<Unit193> !ru | makkam315
<ubottu> makkam315: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<caodepalha> hi everyone i got a bit of a problem here. a few days ago i was messing around with instalations in the terminal and being a total newbie somehow i managed to get my aplications menu all mixed. is it possible to get it back the way it was?
<Unit193> Missing things or what?  Look in ~/.local/share/applications/
<caodepalha> i dunno really
<caodepalha> no nothing is missing
<caodepalha> all the audio related apps wnet to the multimedia folder
<Unit193> Is there anything in ~/.local/share/applications/ ?  And are you in the right session?
<caodepalha> yes
<Unit193> As those files are local modifications, you can try to (re)move them and see if it changes.
<caodepalha> where exactly can i find that folder?
<Unit193> ~/ means your home dir, so /home/caodepalha/  the dot in front of local means it's a hidden dir.
<caodepalha> ok! got a mimeapps.list file
<caodepalha> would that be the file?
<Unit193> In a way, what opens what.
<caodepalha> [Default Applications]
<caodepalha> x-scheme-handler/mailto=thunderbird.desktop
<caodepalha> message/rfc822=thunderbird.desktop
<caodepalha> application/x-extension-eml=thunderbird.desktop
<caodepalha> x-scheme-handler/news=thunderbird.desktop
<caodepalha> x-scheme-handler/feed=thunderbird.desktop
<caodepalha> application/rss+xml=thunderbird.desktop
<caodepalha> application/x-extension-rss=thunderbird.desktop
<caodepalha> [Added Associations]
<caodepalha> x-scheme-handler/mailto=exo-mail-reader.desktop
<caodepalha> message/rfc822=thunderbird.desktop;
<caodepalha> application/x-extension-eml=thunderbird.desktop;
<caodepalha> x-scheme-handler/news=thunderbird.desktop;
<caodepalha> x-scheme-handler/feed=thunderbird.desktop;
<caodepalha> application/rss+xml=thunderbird.desktop;
<Unit193> Oh dear.
<caodepalha> application/x-extension-rss=thunderbird.desktop;
<Unit193> !pastebin | caodepalha
<ubottu> caodepalha: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<caodepalha> x-scheme-handler/http=exo-web-browser.desktop
<caodepalha> x-scheme-handler/https=exo-web-browser.desktop
<caodepalha> x-scheme-handler/file=exo-file-manager.desktop
<caodepalha> x-scheme-handler/trash=exo-file-manager.desktop
<caodepalha> this is the file
<caodepalha> sorry?
<caodepalha> its only that file there
<caodepalha> any help?
<holstein> caodepalha: whats up?
<caodepalha> i'm a total newbie to ubuntu
<caodepalha> i have ubuntu studio installed a few weeks ago
<holstein> caodepalha: whats wrong with the applications menu?
<caodepalha> the other day i was messing aroung with instalations and somehow my aplications menu got all mixed
<holstein> caodepalha: what do i suggest? if you want it back "as default", reinstall.. that usually takes about 10 minutes or so
<caodepalha> things are out of place
<caodepalha> for example if i go to the multimedia menu
<caodepalha> everything is there mixed
<holstein> then, plan for failure, since you are abviously experimenting.. experiement with a virtualbox install or with a live CD.. or with a new test user
<holstein> or, stop using the menu.. i dont use it
<holstein> !info kupfer
<ubottu> kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v208-2 (raring), package size 810 kB, installed size 2862 kB
<holstein> ^^ i use that, and i literallly could care less where applications have gone
<caodepalha> how to do call the apps?
<caodepalha> *do you
<caodepalha> in the terminal?
<holstein> caodepalha: with the software i mentioned, called kupfer.. above
<holstein> caodepalha: you can edit your current menu.. remove the config files from the user /home.. reinstall.. you have plenty of options
<OvenWerks> sounds like logged into xfce session
<holstein> yup.. something simple..
<holstein> or the ubuntustudio-menu meta removed..
<caodepalha> i was looking into kupfer
<OvenWerks> nope, it doen't exist yet again :)
<caodepalha> what about removing the config files?
<holstein> caodepalha: see if you are logged into the xfce session instead of the ubuntustduio one
<caodepalha> well i'd really like to have it like it was before
<OvenWerks> rm -r ~/.config
<caodepalha> i should be messing around being a newbie
<holstein> caodepalha: ?
<caodepalha> what will taht command do?
<holstein> caodepalha: you can "mess around" all you want
<caodepalha> souldn't
<caodepalha> shouldn't'
<holstein> caodepalha: that command does what you asked.. removes the config files.. which could reset what you are wanting reset
<OvenWerks> logout to the login screen and make sure it says ubuntustudio in one of the boxes. If it says xfce, click on that and it should drop down a menu to select unbuntustudio
<Unit193> May as well hit the cache too.
<OvenWerks> ya, that would be next
<OvenWerks> But what he described sounds like wrong session
<OvenWerks> that is something I am trying to fix for 13.10
<Unit193> Yeah, a little.  Asked, but not sure if it was an answer to another Q.
<caodepalha> thank you thank you thank you
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> Glad I could help
<OvenWerks> Just walked in the door
<caodepalha> This is great!
<solarbird> hey, anybody else on a USB sound device and Ubuntu Studio 12.04 LTS seen their bus performance die in a fire since the updates that came down... well, I pulled them down through apt-get about 10 days ago?
<solarbird> i'm running jack+ardour and i've had to kick my audio latency up to 279ms to be able to use the machine at all. It's not CPU (3Ghz quad-core, averaging 76% idle), it's not RAM (I'm not close to swapping). vmlinuz-3.2.0-49-lowlatency kernel.
<solarbird> so this kind of implies... that there's something atomic _somewhere_... that is processed faster in the generic kernal than in the low-latency kernel, which is slower due to the handoffs it does internally to be closer to realtime... which causes XRUNs to show up sooner in low-latency than in generic. BUT: it's something that changed in that 10-days-ago round of Ubuntu updates, wherein several libraries got updated. (But of 
<solarbird> But that's just hypothesis.
<Hyuri> help me please =(
<Hyuri> i've just installed ubuntu studio and selected "install alonside windows 7" but my partition got deleted!
<Hyuri> 900 GB of data, the entire partition has gone
<Hyuri> no windows 7 neither
<Hyuri> i am lost
<Hyuri> the PC is not mine
<Hyuri> 900 GB of captured videos and a i have to start editing a new video tomorrow
<cub> Hyuri, sounds bad. i need to change computer but will be back. In the mean time perhaps someone else might be able to help you.
<Hyuri> ok, thanks
<cub> Unit193, do you have a moment to take a look at Hyuri 's issue?
<Unit193> Hyuri: Don't touch it, don't repartition it, do nothing.  What you need to do is boot off a live medium and run testdisk, see if it can detect the deleted partitions and re-write them to disk.  If not, it may be able to recover files to an external drive.
<Hyuri> ok
<Hyuri> testdisk is a commandline function?
<Unit193> Yes.
<Unit193> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step for example.
<Hyuri> thanks
<cub> Thanks for stepping in Unit193, I felt it was a bit too deep water for me..:)
<Hyuri> many, many thanks
<Unit193> cub: Had to use testdisk once when a windows partition edit went very, very wrong.
<Unit193> Hyuri: Getting it?
<Hyuri> the infos are giving hope to me
<Hyuri> what a crazy problem. Is that "common"?
<cub> Hyuri, it should be fixable. I once removed my entire backup disk containing all photos the family had taken. It was some nervous hours but everything was recovered. :D
<Hyuri> =)
<Hyuri> feeling a little better now
<Hyuri> maybe the problem is because have 2 HDDs here and both had windows 7 installed. Maybe Ubuntu Studio got confused?
<cub> Huh? It confuses me at least. You have two physical drives with one Windows OS installation each?
<cub> Or are they c: for system and d: for data?
<Hyuri> both had windows 7 each
<Hyuri> now, just one =(
<Hyuri> and the wrong one... -.-"
<cub> hmm
<Hyuri> i don't know why. The owner of this PC are really crazy
<solarbird> that is very strange o.O
<Hyuri> is*
<Hyuri> really
<Hyuri> i was installing ubuntu studio to show the man that we can have a better and faster desktop to work with
<cub> I guess they are not convinced now? ;)
<solarbird> heh
<Hyuri> eh... probably won't. he doesn't know yet
<Hyuri> now is 4:30 AM here
<Hyuri> i am from Brazil
<Hyuri> BTW, sorry for my English. If you can correct me, please
<Hyuri> appreciated
<cub> Hyuri, your English is great. Not everyone here speaks English as a first language. Myself I'm in Sweden.
<Hyuri> oh, good
<Hyuri> i want to know Sweden some day in my life, heh
<solarbird> I'm in spaaaaaaaaaaaace. Okay I'm not actually in space. I'm in Seattle. #spaaaaaaaaaaaaace
<Hyuri> =)
<solarbird> I'm going to bed but am going to leave this connected in case somebody sees my probably description scrollback and has an idea.
<solarbird> Good luck, Hyuri! ^_^
<Hyuri> thanks!
<Hyuri> good sleep
<Unit193> solarbird: Could check the dpkg logs in /var/log/ see what updates you did.
<xequence> solarbird: the latest kernel update increased your minimal acceptable latency?
<xequence> solarbird: did you try booting into one of the older kernels to double check?
<Hyuri> Unit193: many, many thanks
<Unit193> Got it?
<Hyuri> it seens the data are there
<Unit193> Great!
<cub> Hyuri, wohoooo!
<Hyuri> \o/
<Hyuri> thanks too cub!
<cub> Oh I just did what I do best, asked someone else. ;)
<Hyuri> hehe
<Hyuri> the chain "cub > Unit193" saved my life =)
<Unit193> Nice that you got it, have a good one.
<caodepalha> hi everyone just had ubuntustudio installed. wondering where i can find good audio plugins
<xequence> caodepalha: You have a bunch preinstalled
<xequence> caodepalha: Start jack, with qjackctl, then ardour. Then try adding plugins to channels
<caodepalha> anything similar to the waves plugins? tape simulators etc?
<caodepalha> been through the ardour plugins already. they're nice. was just wondering where i can find more plugins
<caodepalha> ok thanks!
<Hyuri> you can try to use win vst's with festige
<Hyuri> in case you really need
<caodepalha> it would be good using the waves plugins i'm used to
<xequence> It's possible, but think you need a special VST build of ardour, and some wine magic
<xequence> you might find more answers at #kxstudio
<xequence> None of the Ubuntu Studio devs use non free software, so we don't really think about supporting that a lot - for better, or worse
<xequence> It would be better if those companies started supporting Linux natively
<caodepalha> that would be good
<Hyuri> really good
<xequence> caodepalha: There's linuxdsp
<caodepalha> but with festige i could used vsts on ardour?
<xequence> saying that, I do actually use non free software, but only since they are native linux plugins
<caodepalha> i understand
<xequence> there are some vst plugins that work natively on Linux too, but I don't know much about that
<xequence> not waves, I don't think
<caodepalha> i still find it a bit complicated using wine and vsts and all
<xequence> caodepalha: The calf plugins are pretty decent
<xequence> you can do just about anything with the plugins available, just that you might need to combine them a bit more manually then on proprietary platforms
<caodepalha> anything on tape similators
<caodepalha> ?
<Hyuri> and you always have jack as your "universal cable" to connect them
<Hyuri> heh
<caodepalha> i used reaper and waves plugins but i decided to go full ubuntu
<caodepalha> had it on dual boot for a while then quit windows
<cub> caodepalha, there is a Ardour you can compile for win VST, but they don't recommend or support themselves. I would investige what's available through the native linux world first. Otherwise I would probably run like Reaper in Wine instead.
<caodepalha> is it workable? reaper and wine?
<caodepalha> with latency and all
<caodepalha> ?
<cub> I haven't tried it, but seems on the ubuntuforums that some are happy with that solution.
<cub> But I think you can find similar plugins natively, maybe not as polished GUI as VST's but will sound good once you have learned how to set them.
<caodepalha> i'd like to stay with ardour now or qtractor
<caodepalha> so you would say that ardour has all one would want for audio recording?
<Hyuri> TestDisk is "testing the disk". I'll go to bed now
<Hyuri> many thanks for your help people
<Hyuri> Unit193, cub: again, many thanks
<cub> Hyuri, np glad we could help!
<Unit193> Sure, and if it can't get the partition table, hope it or photorec get the files.
<cub> caodepalha, it depends on what you create in Ardour. For me there's more than enough, but I'm quite minimalistic and prefer to do as much processing and analog sound before I record
<Hyuri> will try every possible step now that i have the direction
<Hyuri> until next time!
<caodepalha> i record acoustic guitars with condenser mics, vocals, midi keyboards
<cub> caodepalha, cool. Do you have anything up on the web already?
<caodepalha> yes
<caodepalha> already did some recording with ardour
<caodepalha> i can share if you'd like to listen
<cub> caodepalha, please do
<caodepalha> should i share it here'0
<caodepalha> ?
<caodepalha> https://soundcloud.com/caodepalha/o-namorado-da-viuva
<caodepalha> this song is sung in portuguese
<simplex> hi, i have a problem booting ubuntu studio with lilo. what should i put in the lilo.conf to get it work?
<cub> caodepalha, sure, as the topic says " General music making and studio chatter is allowed" and it's always fun to hear what the US community creates
<xequence> simplex: lilo is no the default boot loader for Ubuntu Studio. I check Lilo docs or find a forum that deals with lilo
<xequence> Sorry, missing some letters there
<caodepalha> us?
<xequence> Ubuntu Studio
<caodepalha> ah lol
<caodepalha> did u check it cub?
<caodepalha> i think you where helping me the other day
<caodepalha> got it all fixed by the way
<cub> caodepalha, listening now. Is it the room sounding or did you add reverb in Ardour?
<caodepalha> room sounding
<caodepalha> hall of my house
<cub> Nice!
<caodepalha> recordeid live with 2 mics
<caodepalha> a condenser for the guitar and a shure sm58 for the vocals
<caodepalha> recorded*
<cub> SM58 is great
<caodepalha> i feel for my condenser mic as well
<caodepalha> its large diagphragm
<cub> My main maics are TSM MT87 MKII and SM58. Then again, I'm doing home recordings only. :P
<caodepalha> me too for the time being
<caodepalha> on my soundcloud i also have studio recordings
<caodepalha> but on a different style
<caodepalha> a rock band
<caodepalha> by the way
<caodepalha> ran into a new issue here
<caodepalha> my jack wont start
<caodepalha> i get this message:
<caodepalha> ATTENTION: The playback device "hw:0" is already in use. The following applications  are using your soundcard(s) so you should  check them and stop them as necessary before  trying to start JACK again:
<caodepalha> pulseaudio (process ID 2156)
<caodepalha> cannot load driver module alsa
<caodepalha> any help?
<cub> are you running any other app?
<cub> since pulseaudio is occupying the hardware
<caodepalha> let me check
<caodepalha> no.. not as far as i can tell
<caodepalha> i just installed mixbus
<caodepalha> harrison
<cub> I have to dash out to get lunch, sry.
<caodepalha> ok its working now somehow...
<caodepalha> thnks
<caodepalha> hello! i just installed harrison mixbus but jack does not start with it. gives me an error. anyone knows anything about this?
<caodepalha> when i start ardour or mixbus i get a: audio value for dither is missing data
<solarbird> herr0
<holstein> o/
<solarbird> to answer an earlier question: the upgrade set did not appear to include a kernel upgrade and iirc I was already running .49 in the lowlatency kernel.
<holstein> solarbird: i wouldnt expect those lowlatency kernel updates to "pour in" like the main ones
<solarbird> going back to the generic .39 kernel improves the situation (69.7ms latency is attainable) but that's still much poorer than I should have.
<holstein> solarbird: there is not "should"
<holstein> solarbird: what should happen is, the manufacturer of your hardware communicates with the software developers
<holstein> but, that likey is not going to happen.. so you have to do what is "best" for you
<holstein> maybe that involves running a custom realtime kernel, or one from PPA for lower latency
<solarbird> before those security patches from 10 days ago, I _could_ and _did_ run 28ms latency.
<holstein> for my personal needs, i run different presets with differeent latency settings
<holstein> for when i need/want realtime, i need under 12ms
<solarbird> right, which is why i have to use hardware with hardware monitoring, becuase i've _never_ been able to get that, which I've ascribed to being on USB.
<holstein> if i cant get under 12ms, then its not a scenario where i can do what i need to do, so i dont use that hardware/software scenario for realtime
<holstein> solarbird: mgith be USB.. might not
<holstein> solarbird: i can get around 2ms with different hardware.. depends
<holstein> but, when im mixing, i typically have it set and 90+ ms..
<holstein> and, im not offereing anything as an excuse.. these are just facts
<holstein> did the lowlatency kernel updates break something? if you have tested other kernels, and specifically, an older lowlatency kernel, then i think it is safe to say that, for your hardware setup, that is the case.. or appears to be
<OvenWerks> solarbird: you can still boot with the older kernel, does that improve things?
<solarbird> which, like I said, I can live with 70ms for mixing (268ms with the lowlatency kernel was driving me batshit even in mixing because it made finding note fragments annoying.
<solarbird> .49 is the only lowlatency kernel I have installed; it did not get updated with the rest of the updates 10 days ago.
<solarbird> i have a .39 _generic_ kernel which now performs better than the .49 lowlatency.
<solarbird> before the updates, the .39 generic did _not_ perform better than .49 lowlatency; i moved to lowlatency as part of an attempt to improve realtime performance.
<holstein> solarbird: sure.. but you would need to test an older lowlatency kernel to prove, theoretically "the updates to my lowlatncy kernel broke something"
<OvenWerks> So you are not running ubuntustudio then?
<solarbird> i am running ubuntustudio.
<solarbird> 12.04 lts.
<OvenWerks> Ubuntustudio comes with lowlatency not generic, where did the generic come from?
<holstein> if lower latency were something i needed, mission critically, i would be using, as i said, a custom rt kernel. or one from ppa
<solarbird> i moved to the generic tree back in... 2010?ish? and kept it updated, because some usb hardware I have responds incorrectly to probing and would hang the system with the default ubuntu-included kernel, but the newer generic available (3....1.5 maybe?) didn't, which let me use the hardware.
<OvenWerks> so then this is not a 12.04 install? But an update to 12.04?
<solarbird> it was not a from-scratch 12.04 lts, no.
<solarbird> i can't even install 12.04lts from scratch on this hardware, the installer doesn't like my video card combination for some reason and goes to blackscreen.
<OvenWerks> There are a huge number of changes from 11.04 to 11.10. I personally would not upgrade to 12.04
<OvenWerks> That would be a problem all right
<holstein> solarbird: if you can run 12.04, you can run 12.04
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> ^^ likely need that til you get whatever driver you need installed
<solarbird> yeah even the upgrade was a nightmare. i had made an image and was trying to upgrade the image, and the first three tries bricked the machine. server-upgrade command line upgrade did work tho'.
<OvenWerks> Have you tried any of the live disks since 12.04? You may have to go non-LTS.
<solarbird> OvenWerks: all of them go to blackscreen. well, that I tried.
<OvenWerks> Also it is possible to do a studio install from the mini.iso which is all CL
<holstein> solarbird: nomodeset is what is used for "going to blackscreen"
<holstein> solarbird: if 12.04 works, it works.. and its able to work
<holstein> solarbird: you can do *many* things to install it and get it to work
<solarbird> right, but I'm already on 12.04 LTS so I don't need to worry about that now. i've been on 12.04LTS for months.
<solarbird> and I did get it to work, just through the command line with server-upgrade.
<OvenWerks> ok
<holstein> solarbird: but, you are having "odd" issues, and its an upgrade
<holstein> and that system/hard drive *will* fail
<solarbird> (funny part is, there's no special drivers here. I picked the second card when I added it specifically because it had in-kernel driver.)
<solarbird> sure, but i make disk image backups with dd.
<holstein> solarbird: then you were using a bad iso, or something else
<OvenWerks> I am surprised about the latency though. I was able to use my USB1.1 audio IF at -p64
<solarbird> holstein: I thought of that but the discs - I made more than one trying to see if that was a failure point - all passed verification
<OvenWerks> (2.7ms) without issue
<solarbird> OvenWerks: I know! Other people say the same thing. I've never been able. idk why.
<holstein> solarbird: sorry, but you *can* use 12.04.. and it is being used.. so you *can* get an iso to support an installation
<OvenWerks> With the upgrade it may be that some of the settings are not being set. I also found I had to be very careful which USB port I used.
<solarbird> OvenWerks: even when I was running (a few years ago) a fresh install against my M-Audio USB FastTrack Pro (a 1.1 device) I couldn't get that.
<OvenWerks> stock swappiness is 60 or 80, we set 10. that made a difference. Make sure jackd is actually able to use rt.
<solarbird> Yeah, I mapped out all my USB ports for shared interrupts, trying to chase that down, with some improvement. But nowhere near 2.7ms.
<solarbird> Currently I'm running against a PCI Express USB pure root device card. I was hoping that would improve things, and it did! Until 10 days ago. But even _before_ 10 days ago, I couldn't run 2.7ms even against USB 2.0 hardware.
<OvenWerks> check the name of /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<solarbird> swappiness?
<OvenWerks> make sure you are in the audio group. Those are the things >I can think of right off
<solarbird> (oh for the record: top says I'm not swapping. BUT if there is a parametre I should have involving that, I don't have it in that file. I have rtprio 99 and memlock unlimited.
<OvenWerks> Ya, if swappiness is set to 80, then the kernel will start putting stuuf in swap at only 20% ram in use
<OvenWerks> no it would be in a different file
<solarbird> oh in sysctl.conf ok
<OvenWerks> You found it faster than me :)
<solarbird> since we aren't swapping afaict then I'll be confused if that changes anything but it's good to know. ^_^
<OvenWerks> if it is already set to 10 that is not a problem
<solarbird> it wasn't, it was at system default.
<solarbird> (which is 60)
<solarbird> (and I checked to make sure, it really was)
<OvenWerks> I have also found that turning hyperthreading off helps lowlatency
<OvenWerks> but only if I am going below 2.5ms (which I can do with an internal audio acrd in a pci slot
<OvenWerks> *card
<OvenWerks> It would depend on how much memory you have I was testing on a netbook with only 1g ram
<OvenWerks> 40% use showed up pretty quick
<OvenWerks> The issue I had was that qjackctl would get swapped out and cause lots of xruns
<OvenWerks> (or maybe qjackctl's gui)
<solarbird> this is a tower with 4G. it lives in a closet and never goes anywhere. I'm currently sitting at my studio desk which is close enough to the closet that long cables (single cables, no extensions... um... except on the trackball) reach it.
<OvenWerks> I tried with swap off, but on an OOM error killed the session and you loose whatever you are doing. swap at least allows a retake or saving the work you have done :)
<solarbird> here's my home studio in fact: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GziwIN5xEYk
<solarbird> the two-headed monitor setup on my desk is where I am right now. :D
<solarbird> right now everybody is dumping 4:3 monitors so you can get them for like $5
<solarbird> it is awesome
<solarbird> if you are on a continually severe budget anyway
<solarbird> i run mixer on one screen and editor on the other :D
<solarbird> (it's in xinema mode)
<OvenWerks> I would love to get another monitor, but I can't just now. One of my kids costs a lot to feed due to special diet.
<OvenWerks> I have one of the drun pad sets too. However I don't have my own room. It has to be shared (as does the computer) with the rest of the family.
 * solarbird pokes around hyperthreading commentary
<solarbird> this looks like something that would'be be a problem on a modern processor
<OvenWerks> the place to find out about really lowlatency/RT work is in the computer controled milling comunity as they need sub 1ms latency
<solarbird> _really_. i know a guy who does that.
<solarbird> oh this is my latest song btw - i did it for a Pacific Rim convention last weekend: http://crimeandtheforcesofevil.com/blog/2013/08/the-t-rex-has-the-f-14/
<solarbird> (Probably makes more sense if you know about kaiju films)
<solarbird> (no definitely makes more sense if you know about kaiju films XD )
<OvenWerks> The problem (even with modern HW) is that there are so many things that the cpu can be called to do that the OS has no comtrol over
<OvenWerks> Some of the AMD chipsets with video included are really bad.
<OvenWerks> The video portion takes over the cpu and busses all the time.
<OvenWerks> It is interesting that some of the lower powered MB actually have better latency control
<solarbird> hm, interesting
<solarbird> okay yeah if i want to disable hyperthreading i appear to need to do it in BIOS
<solarbird> the sample howto I found gets a LOL NO even as root XD
<solarbird> brb
<solarbird> yeah on my system I can't disable HT without disabling a bunch of other advanced features and the result is... not good. (at least, as far as BIOS is concerned, and trying HT only the example way fails so maybe that's consistent.) Thanks for the idea, though! It was worth a try. ^_^
<OvenWerks> Ya, the other way is to disable every second processor on the kernel command line. for example if you have two cores, dissable one and three.
<OvenWerks> But like I said, I have seen no difference till I go really low latency.
<OvenWerks> lower than USB for sure.
 * solarbird nods
<solarbird> still, if nothing else, going back to generic kernel makes mixing okay again. plus I use live monitoring, so.
<solarbird> (hardware monitoring, so latency there is irrelevant.)
<OvenWerks> So long as you can make it work. I record at low latency, but mix with higher latency.
<OvenWerks> I record with no effects and only playback the tracks I need.
<OvenWerks> I add effects only in mixdown
<OvenWerks> Some people can't work that way but I have an old P4 single core machine.
<solarbird> I can pile on all the effects I want, that doesn't seem to affect things.
<solarbird> whatever it is, it's not raw CPU availability.
<OvenWerks> normally not.
<xequence> solarbird: linux-lowlatency is updated in the same frequency as linux-generic
<xequence> solarbird: linux-lowlatency is more or less a linux-generic, with a couple of changed configs
<xequence> I'm the maintainer of linux-lowlatency. It's updated every three weeks in general, in cadence with linux-generic
<xequence> -generic can by no means outperform -lowlatency
<xequence> -lowlatency is not a realtime kernel, but provides good enough performance to get acceptable latencies with certain hardware
<xequence> if you have a problem, it might be interesting to know what it is
<solarbird> moving to the low-latency kernel improved things at first
<solarbird> but right now -generic is _absolutely, measurably, strongly_ out-performing -lowlatency on my machine.
<solarbird> and that inversion happened with the security updates I downloaded 10 ... er, now 11, I guess... days ago.
<solarbird> I'd love to get back to the performance I had before that update and will provide anything you ask for.
<solarbird> wait let me think. no, it was Tuesday, I think. So 10 days.
<solarbird> I run apt-get update/apt-get upgrade about once a week against the 12.04 LTS tree.
<xequence> solarbird: Did you check to make sure both kernels are the same verwsion
<xequence> version*
<solarbird> Oh, they absolutely aren't - I've been posting the version numbers. Generic is -39, lowlatency is -49. I was running lowlatency -49 before the upgrade which damaged things, and -49 after, so I haven't actually been thinking it's the kernel.
<solarbird> My hypothesis is that it's something that's atomic in both that completes faster under -generic than under -lowlatency.
<solarbird> But that's just a guess. It would explain the behaviour? But so could many other things.
<solarbird> (The closest I came to any kernel dev work ever was writing a couple of device drivers, and a file system... well, kind of a file system and a half, since the "half" was extremely feature-limited.)
<xequence> solarbird: not sure what you believe to be the version
<xequence> the last digit is the upload number, so not related to version
<xequence> the latest version is 3.2.0.51
<solarbird> vmlinuz-3.2.0-39-generic and vmlinuz-3.2.0-49-lowlatency
<xequence> from both security and updates repos
<xequence> consider that linux-lowlatency and linux-generic is the same kernel
<xequence> so, if an update caused you worse performance, it might not have anything to do with the kernel being -lowlatency
<xequence> solarbird: would be nice if you could install the latest -generic and try that
<solarbird> so that'd be vmlinuz-3.2.0-51-generic I presume?
<xequence> solarbird: do sudo apt-get update, then install both linux-lowlatency and -generic
<xequence> you can do: sudo apt-get update --only-upgrade linux-lowlatency
<xequence> and the same for generic
<xequence> unless you have -pae
<xequence> sorry
<xequence> sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade linux-lowlatency
<xequence> solarbird: so, both -lowlatency and -generic are now at version 3.2.0.51.61
<xequence> sorry, 3.2.0.51
<xequence> .61 previously was the upload number that I was talking about
<solarbird> it's probably going to h8 on my boog.cfg but I can fix it...
<solarbird> updating lowlatency... then i'll do generic...
<solarbird> er, my menu.lst. lololol, ooooooooooooooold
<solarbird> ha, 3-way merge worked. that doesn't usually happen. awesome.
<solarbird> bringing down -51-generic...
<solarbird> hoday! this will require a couple of reboots for testing
<solarbird> bbiab
<solarbird> okay, so both installed, and a set of basic standard tests performed. Behaviour of these is identical within margins of error of non-automated testing.
<solarbird> in both cases i can get down to 46.4ms latency (which is much worse than people I've talked to with comparable hardware, but that's another issue) and 40.6 starts triggering XRUNs in Jack.
<solarbird> Before 10 days ago, I could get down to around 34ms. Somehow apparently people get down to 4ms? But I've never got close to that. I got down to 17ms back in the... 08.10 days, I think? With USB 1.1 hardware. But that was just a two-channel device.
<solarbird> But same-version against same-version it's definitely about the same.
<solarbird> I'm wondering if something was fucked up in my 3.2.0-49 low-latency install - it was through the package manager, but who knows.
<xequence> solarbird: Would seem to me your hardware is the problem here
<xequence> solarbird: I get under 10ms without problems, but I don't have usb
<xequence> pci and firewire
<xequence> I haven't tried the latest 3.2 kernels though
<solarbird> Yeah, USB is kinda suck. But other USB users have better performance I do, it's... been a thing. I'd love to move off USB tho'. Next time I have money, ne? XD
<solarbird> For live I have hardware monitoring, so as long as it's under, idk, 65ms or so? I can cope with it in mixing.
<xequence> If you only do mixing, you don't really require low latency at all
<xequence> I can't live with anything over 15ms for live audio processing
<solarbird> Yeah, which is why I can only use (so far, anyway) hardware that supports hardware monitoring.
<solarbird> I'd _like_ to throw $N00 or $N000 at some monster PCI-attached device, but that requires $N00 or $N000...
<solarbird> hardware monitoring requires that you not need to mix in effects at the time tho'. which is a limitation that so far I've just lived with.
<solarbird> I mean originally I built this little studio just for my own use, but now I've got other bands who want to use it (and hire me as their engineer :D ) so I'm caring more about that sort of thing.
<solarbird> (I'd point at one of them but despite the fact that one in particular's album IS in fact OUT, certain bands don't have it on Bandcamp yet, so I can't...)
<xequence> solarbird: I have m-audio delta 1010 and 66. Same chip on all delta devices. Works great
<xequence> also, focusrite sapphire pro 40
<xequence> solarbird: We haven't got a lot written down about usb devices, but here's a clue if you want to try that some more https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/SupportedHardware#USB
<cub> When I was going to buy a usb card 3 years back I read tons of threads on the ubuntuforums and then it seemed the Edirol UA-25EX was a popular one working of the bat.
<solarbird> oh that sapphire pro40 looks soooo tasty
<solarbird> oh i'm not wedded to USB. I'm on USB because the interfaces I could get for the dollars I've had have been USB.
<solarbird> like, this tascam us-800 i'm using, I picked it up on clearance, new,] for $80.
 * solarbird adds Sapphire Pro 40 to wishlist
<solarbird> YOU NEVER KNOW :D
<cub> Hi Hyuri how did it go with the partition?
<Hyuri> bad =(
<cub> oh
<Hyuri> no results
<solarbird> "oh :(
<Hyuri> in ubuntu studio shows as free space
<Hyuri> i will try TestDisk again
<cub> how's your friend taking it?
<Hyuri> Fortunately, he said he would come today but did not come
<Hyuri> 1 more day to try solving it
<cub> like an episode of 24...
<cub> wait, no a season. anyhow.
<Hyuri> hehe
<cub> I haven't used TestDisk, but I thought it would try to recover the partition?
<cub> but ubuntu studio still show it as free space, so no change from before?
<Hyuri> no change
<cub> Unit193, ^ any ideas?
<cub> but, there was two HDD, one partition on each? Where did Ubuntu studio install itself?
<Hyuri> 2 partitions, 1 with 1TB, 1 with 80GB. Ubuntu Studio installed itself on the 1TB
<Hyuri> 80GB partition is intact
<Hyuri> 2 HDDs i mean
<cub> or perhaps xequence ? Hyuri was to install US alongside windows, but there was two windows installation and the *important* one disappeared.
<Hyuri> 1 partition on each. exatcly
<cub> so Ubuntu Studio did overwrite the 1TB where the important windows was installed?
<Hyuri> yes
<Hyuri> now i am on the windows of the 80GB HDD, to manage the other HDD, wich now has only US
<cub> I'd like to help, but it's late here and I need to get up early to drive the family tomorrow. :/
<Hyuri> no problems
<cub> I have pinged a couple of people, hopefully they might be able to help out.
<Hyuri> =)
<Hyuri> thank you
<Hyuri> MS Data on TestDisk is related to windows files? anyone you know?
<cub> good luck Hyuri, I hope to read good news in the channel log tomorrow. ;)
<Unit193> If the files were overwritten, then you won't really be able to get the files.
<Hyuri> =º
<Hyuri> i think US is taking about 8GB
<Hyuri> if at least i could save the files, are ok
<Unit193> When it was scanning for partitions, there is an option to "view" them.
<Hyuri> on TestDisk?
<Unit193> Aye.
<Hyuri> didn't saw it
<Hyuri> indeed, i got confused in one part
<Hyuri> the article shows a situation that is not compatible wich waht i am getting
<Hyuri> after [Quick Search], TestDisk shows a list with "1 P Unknown", "2 P MS Data" and "3 P Linux Swap". Do you know what that means?
<Hyuri> not after, before*. Sorry
<Hyuri> before pressing [Quick Search] i have this list
<Unit193> Current partition structure
<Hyuri> so the windows are being recognized? MS Data is windows data, right?
<Unit193> You'd think it'd say the linux/ext4 one too.
<Hyuri> didn't got it
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-17
<Hyuri> sorry, had to switch PC
<voland> exit
<Th3-Bl4ck-Sh4rk> Bonjour !
<munthe> "Linux for creative humans" - what does that mean? Linux is the kernel. Ubuntu is the OS. Built on GNU/Linux.
<munthe> No GNU - no libraries that make up an operating system.
<munthe> I vote for "GNU/Linux for creative humans".
<Hyuri> munthe: i second
<munthe> Is there a way to remove that boot screen?
<smartboyhw> munthe, no.
<munthe> I use Ubuntu Studio with my students and they get confused after I explai GNU/Linux to them.
<smartboyhw> If you remove it, you can't boot.
<smartboyhw> munthe, and really, GNU/Linux will file suits at us if we call it GNU/Linux
<munthe> Can I replace it?
<smartboyhw> Since for GNU, they need a completely free OS
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu isn't one
<smartboyhw> munthe, I think so...
<munthe> No, Stallman has called for Canonical to call Ubuntu GNU/Linux many times.
<munthe> It's not logical to name it Linux since Linux is the kernel and GNU libraries is what makes the OS.
<Hyuri> yes, the only thing is that you won't be able to get a page on FSF showing ubuntu studio as completely free software
<Hyuri> other than that, they will be very happy
<smartboyhw> munthe, Hyuri OK。。。
<smartboyhw> I will talk to our project lead on this
<smartboyhw> And our main dev guy
<Hyuri> appreciated
<Hyuri> =)
<smartboyhw> Hyuri, it would be greatly appreciated if you report a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+filebug for this
<Hyuri> ok
<Hyuri> munthe: you are good in writing in english?
<munthe> Thanks! It is a GNU/Linux based OS with non-free components.
<Hyuri> i am not a native
<munthe> Yes. I'm ok writing english. :)
<munthe> Me neither. I'm Swedish.
<Hyuri> haha
<Hyuri> i think i am not good at writing formal things in english, could munthe do that?
<smartboyhw> Hyuri, munthe if you can't do it then I will do it myself.
<munthe> I can write it in a few hours.
<smartboyhw> munthe, Hyuri then I will do it:)
<Hyuri> smartboyhw: ok, sorry =/
<munthe> thanks smartboyfw
<Hyuri> and thanks...
<xequence> munthe: Not everyone knows what GNU is. Everyone understands what you mean, when you call an OS Linux. Besides, only one of the alternatives look good as a slogan
<munthe> Everyone should know what GNU is since it is the basic set that makes up Free software that enables Ubuntu Studio. :)
<xequence> they will if they read about what Ubuntu Studio is
<smartboyhw> munthe, unfortunately, they DON'T.
<munthe> The Free Software Foundation has earned their respect from us - I think.
<xequence> http://ubuntustudio.org/about-ubuntustudio/
<xequence> Linux, while not correctly used, is often regarded as the name for these types of OSs. So, it's quite correct to use that word in simple language
<xequence> so, to repeat myself "Not everyone knows what GNU is. Everyone understands what you mean, when you call an OS Linux. Besides, only one of the  alternatives look good as a slogan
<munthe> Yes I know. And it's wrong. The GNU/Linux community have no reason to think in market hype terms.
<munthe> If people have no clue we have to tech them.
<xequence> if someone wants to know more, it's not hard to find out
<munthe> Knowledge is power.
<Hyuri> yes... the simple minded are hard to deal
<Hyuri> i think we need to correct ourselves and teach them too. but, they don't even know where the water they drink comes from...
<Hyuri> so, is better to have them using and supporting the "good causes" like free software even if they don't know nothing what is it than they using the other side
<Hyuri> IMO
<Hyuri> do you understand what i mean?
<Hyuri> [offtopic: how do i call people like "hey guys" but universally? other day i said "hey guys" in a conversaion that had a girl and she got angry]
<Hyuri> conversation*
<munthe> Agree, Hyuri
<munthe> It's actually a much bigger job to replace the GNU libraries in Ubuntu Studio than to replace the kernel.
<munthe> Hurd, BSD...
<munthe> That's why Android is such a major undertaking - removing the GNU stuff
<Hyuri> interesting... didin't know about the Android side
<munthe> You could in theory replace the BSD kernel in OS X with the Linux kernel. Does that make OS X "Linux for creative humans"?
<munthe> Android is Googles libraries on top of the Linux kernel
<Hyuri> GoogleLibs/Linux :)
<munthe> Mostly under the GPL. That's why Stallman actually endorses a free version of Android called Replicant.
<smartboyhw> munthe, Hyuri so what is xequence's decision?
<munthe> I suspect that Ubuntu Studio doesn't have persmission to use "Linux". It's a trademark.
<munthe> But Linux has said he will never protect his rights to the TM.
<Hyuri> i suspect he will keep only "Linux"
<smartboyhw> munthe: 1. The person is Linus Torvalds, not Linux and 2. "Linux" is at least a correct and easier-understanding word for our slogan.
<Hyuri> because of the market
<smartboyhw> Hyuri: munthe: As an Ubuntu Studio team member, I will respect upon and follow our project leader (xequence)'s decision.
<Hyuri> *
<Hyuri> marketing*
<Hyuri> ok, i think the problem is deeper
<munthe> Linus owns the Linux TM personally.
<munthe> And I know that Shuttleworth doesn't want to associate with GNU and the FSF - which is unfortunate. "Standing on the sholders of giants"
<smartboyhw> munthe: If we can't use it, everyone will be having trouble describing their OS, not just us
<Hyuri> after people looking at "Ubuntu. Linux for human beings", they will probably understand instantly that "Ubuntu Studio. Linux for creative humans" is the same but with a content-creation focus or so
<smartboyhw> Well, yes.
<munthe> I'm actually producing a feature length documentaru using GNU/Linux Ubuntu Studio about the subject matter. It may change the lead devs mind. :)
<smartboyhw> munthe: oh?
<munthe> After 0 years in the industry I'm leaving the proprietary stuff behind. :)
<munthe> 20
<Hyuri> that's great munthe
<Hyuri> i don't have years in the industry, but i am leaving the proprietary stuff behind too
<munthe> A political choice.
<Hyuri> mine is what i call a sane choice
<Hyuri> hehe
<munthe> perhaps the same thing. ;)
<Hyuri> =)
<Hyuri> have you watched "Revolution OS" and "The Code"?
<munthe> Does anyone know how large the Ubuntu Studio community is?
<munthe> Yes. I've watched them.
<Hyuri> smartboyhw, have you watched?
<Hyuri> good to explain people some things...
<Hyuri> hehe
<Hyuri> i don't know how large is the community
<xequence> muntq
<xequence> argh
<Guest48769> Hi I am trying to learn about making musik with seq24 using this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSeq24Introduction but I can not connect Hydrogen and ZynAddSubFx to ALSA PCM because there is no ALSA PCM entry in the writeble clients list... is that normal if not how can i fix that?
<xequence> Guest48769: You're using jack, right?
<xequence> Guest48769: usually, the audio device is named "system"
<Guest48769> yes....
<xequence> if you're using qjackctl, and look under Connect, that is
<Guest48769> just for understanding: I connected Hydrogen and zynaddsubfx to the audio hardware right?
<xequence> Guest48769: Usually, most applications auto connect to the writable out
<xequence> which is usually named "system"
<Guest48769> do I have to change something for getting seq24 listed in the ALSA-MIDI list or at least in an othe list of the three i get when I click the connections button in the jack audio connection kit?
<xequence> I've never used seq24, sorry
<xequence> you could ask more about that in #opensourcemusicians
<Guest48769> ok thank you i will try it there...
<caodepalha> hi everyone
<caodepalha> i need a little help here with an issue with harrison mixbus
<caodepalha> hi everyone
<caodepalha> hi everyone
<caodepalha> i need a little help here with an issue with harrison mixbus
<Hyuri> hello
<Hyuri> i don't know if i can help, but tell your problem, so people here can help you
<caodepalha> ok thanks
<caodepalha> well when i start harrison mixbus i get an error message:  audiosetup value for dither is missing data
<wilee-nilee> caodepalha, #rd party installs are technically not supported, however if someone knows you may get help.
<wilee-nilee> 3rd
<caodepalha> i get the same message with ardour
<caodepalha> when starting
<OvenWerks> what audio IF are you using?
<Hyuri> tried this?
<Hyuri> http://community.ardour.org/node/1803
<caodepalha> thank you
<caodepalha> do you know if the sugested solution will alow me to record again?
<caodepalha> everything was fine and i was able to do recordings
<caodepalha> now i cant even arm a track
<Hyuri> any modifications in between?
<caodepalha> what kind of modifications?
<Hyuri> settings, installations, any related to these programs?
<caodepalha> well since i found this problem i went and changed the settings on jack trying to resolve it
<Hyuri> modifications before the problems started to happed i mean, sorry
<caodepalha> nothing a can think of
<caodepalha> it all happened when i installed mixbus
<caodepalha> my friend i think your sugestion got it fixed
<caodepalha> gratefull
<Hyuri> great
<holstein> next time that comes up, there is a mixbus channel
<holstein> away
<holstein> if someone can catch the user
<OvenWerks> holstein: I'll try to remember that.
<holstein> OvenWerks: lemme find it..
<OvenWerks> Under harris?
<holstein> OvenWerks: its #ardour-mixbus
<OvenWerks> That makes sense
<holstein> OvenWerks: it has been active in the past as well
<OvenWerks> If they put out an a3 version I think that will be the time I buy it.... if finace permits
<OvenWerks> *finance
<OvenWerks> Finshed work on the new menu... going to go back to settings now.
<OvenWerks> Will try to get rid of xfce session so people can't hit it by accident
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-18
<solarbird> hey i want to throw another attempt at reducing my latency numbers on my usb audio device. (specifically with jack+ardour fwiw.) i've never had the numbers i've seen other people get and it's always bugged me. i have a gigabyte ga-g31m-es2 motherboard, intel 3gh quad-core socket 775 processor, 4G ram (and do not swap), and a pci express card with root usb 2.0 device directly connected to my sound interfaces. but i'm having t
<solarbird> clearly something is Still Wrong and always has been and for all I know it's the motherboard. i disabled the on-motherboard USB as well as serial and parallel ports just to reduce potential conflicts with no joy.
<solarbird> i've looked around in the past for Things What to Check for things like this and haven't had any luck, but I'm looking for another round of suggestions or ideas if anybody has some.
<solarbird> oh and i'm running ubuntu studio 12.04 lts.
<solarbird> low latency kernel (but -generic has the same performance, which is weird), pulseaudio is disabled, kernel 3.2.0-51 in both lowlatency and generic.
<Hyuri> Unit193 it seens to me that the files are gone forever =(
<Hyuri> TestDisk after deep search: "The following partitions can't be recovered:"
<Unit193> Dats not goot.
<Hyuri> the owner of the PC will kill me
<Hyuri> heh
<Hyuri> and will hate ubuntu studio just because of this
<Unit193> I could see that happening, yeah...  Welp...
<Unit193> What's your plan now?
<Hyuri> i am was thinking to get freak and throw me on the wall
<Hyuri> hahahaha, just kidding
<Hyuri> i have no plan
<Hyuri> i will try other tools, try to boot US from DVD and try there, until the man comes in and see the shi# i did
<Hyuri> try from there*
<Hyuri> i press P to "List files/View the files" but says "Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged."
<Hyuri> what if i change type to "P(Primary)" ?
<Hyuri> seems it should be "*(Boot)" but have no options to change to this
<Hyuri> lastly, what if i change from MS Data to NTFS?
<Unit193> I don't see marking it bootable as helping, and not sure if changing type will help, but worth a shot (Of course it is NTFS though, being XP+)
<Hyuri> MS Data are showing type ext4
<Hyuri> i.e. ubuntu studio deleted all the data and formated to ext4
<Hyuri> no chance, now?
<Unit193> Not done it.
<Unit193> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Hyuri> same for ext4?
<Unit193> Well, you'd actually want to recover from NTFS.
<Unit193> To recover a deleted partition.
 * solarbird lost upstream IP connectivity RIGHT after asking a bunch of things. :(
<cub> If Hyuri drops around could someone suggest to try a Windows tool to recover the ext4 formated HDD? Or if he might read the logs. I used one before (but sadly can't remember the name) and recovered 500 GB of family photos on a formated drive. No free tool I could find then seemed to work but a windows based which you well have to pay for managed.
<widad> i need help please i can't install anything in my Ubuntu. who can help me please?
<widad> i need help please i can't install anything in my Ubuntu. who can help me please?
<cub> widad, how do you mean? And is it Ubuntu Studio or "ordinary" Ubuntu you are talking about?
<widad> i'm talking about ubuntu studio not ordinary
<widad> i need help please i can't install anything in my Ubuntu. who can help me please?
<widad> s'il vous plaît besoin d'aide! Je n'arrive pas à installer quoi que ce soit de mon dépôt Ubuntu. Lorsque je clique sur installer il me signale un rapport de bugs et se ferme. comment puis-je résoudre ce problème s'il vous plaît?
<smartboyhw> !fr | widad
<ubottu> widad: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<widad> please need help! I can not install anything from my Ubuntu repository. When I click install it repots me a bug  and closes. how can I fix this please?
<OvenWerks> widad: you need to first run apt from a command line to see if that works
<OvenWerks> start with sudo apt-get update
<widad> OvenWerks, i did update and upgrade and it works fine
<widad> OvenWerks, can you help me please
<OvenWerks> widad: so then which program are you trying to use to install SW with?
<OvenWerks> There are two at least
<widad> OvenWerks, i'm trying to install games to play with
<OvenWerks> widad Fine so which software are you trying to use to install those games?
<OvenWerks> widad: I am going away for a few hours. Questions about installers can also be asked in the #ubuntu channel where there are a lot more people anyway.
<caodepalha> hi everyone! my jack does not recognize my midi keyborad. before i had to reinstall ubuntustudio it worked. any advice on this?
<caodepalha> hi everyone! my jack does not recognize my midi keyborad. before i had to reinstall ubuntustudio it worked. any advice on this?
<caodepalha> hi everyone! my jack does not recognize my midi keyborad. before i had to reinstall ubuntustudio it worked. any advice on this?
<MaynardWaters> hey guys
<MaynardWaters> im trying to get sound out of my headphone jack on a asus netbook
<MaynardWaters> I upgraded from vinilla
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-11
<holstein> im just unclear what the benefit of flash player with jack would be..
<coelebs> pulseaudio sink and source
<coelebs> you can eq youtube etc
<holstein> coelebs: you can eq it without routing through jack..
<holstein> im just saying, for me, im not interested in added flash into my jack workflow, and cant imagine a plausible scenario where that would be important in any way.. but, thats just mme
<holstein> me*
<frsfett4> hello
<frsfett4> I have a bug to report.
<cfhowlett_> !but|  frsfett4
<cfhowlett_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<frsfett4> Using audacious and pulseaudio make sound distorted and skipping.
<cfhowlett_> frsfett4, did you report the bug?
<frsfett4> no, I have slow access to the lauchpad.
<frsfett4> I need a proxy to speed up.
<frsfett4> I am from china, a country blocks google.
<cfhowlett_> frsfett4,  I know.  I'm in Beijing.  I already told you: baidu
<frsfett4> Can u send me a package called goagent?
<cfhowlett_> frsfett4, I'm IN CHINA.  I can't get it either
<frsfett4> Baidu has no answer to this issue.
<cfhowlett_> frsfett4, www.duckduckgo.com
<frsfett4> I need to report the bug.
<frsfett4> But I have slow connection to lauchpad.
<frsfett4> searched with that engine and find some similar issues around.
<cfhowlett_> !bug > cfhowlett
<cfhowlett_> !bug > cfhowlett_
<ubottu> cfhowlett_, please see my private message
<cfhowlett_> frsfett4, open a terminal : ubuntu-bug                    complete the information
<staxxx> Hello everyon. Under pulseaudio, I can only see "Dummy output" and "No cards available for configuration". The sound level bars are moving for the dummy output, but there is no sound output... any help please?
<staxxx> sudo aplay -l returns a: no soundcards found
<staxxx> any help please?
<staxxx> I'm here
<staxxx> been trying to figure it out but still no results. anyone out there?
<staxxx> I'i'm not sure but i guess it happened before installing multimedia systems selector
<staxxx> Hello. Under pulseaudio, I can only see "Dummy output" and "No cards available for configuration". The sound level bars are moving for the dummy output, but there is no sound output... any help please? sudo aplay -l returns a: no soundcards found
<staxxx> hello
<staxxx> pulse audio doesnt show sound cards availabe
<staxxx> any help pelase?
<staxxx> anyone out there?
<staxxx> been googlin this but no luck
<staxxx> need help
<staxxx> no sound in ubuntustudio, I can only see Dummy output device in the Sound Settings and no sound is played during testing.
<staxxx> help please
<staxxx> what happens when u do a upgrade from 12.04 to 14-04
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-12
<holstein> staxxx: when upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04, you get 14.04 in place of 12.04
<staxxx> do i loose stteing? files?
<staxxx> settings*
<staxxx> lose*
<holstein> staxxx: you should prepare for losing everything, at all times.. since, *all* hard drives fail
<holstein> staxxx: so, prepare for that drive failing, and you will be able to recover your files/settings anytime
<holstein> staxxx: i personally get a live CD, and see how the newer kernel is supported by my hardware.. then, i personally fresh install.. but, if i wanted to upgrade, i would do so after backing up my files
<staxxx> ok. I'm upgrading right now
<holstein> staxxx: i find, best case, it'll take a few hours to do an upgrade, and more like 20 minutes for a fresh install
<staxxx> so i've noticed...
<staxxx> been here for 2h now
<holstein> when upgrading, your /home files should stay in place.. configs, etc as well as your actual data files
<staxxx> i decided to upgrade after pulseaudio not finding any audio soundcards
<staxxx> pnly dummy
<staxxx> hopefully this would fix the problem
<holstein> i have a tracking drive that i keep my audio production files on, and i mirror those to external USB and blueray discs. on a seperate hard drive i have the latest lts and the last lts at all time
<holstein> staxxx: "Fix" what problem?
<staxxx> no sound
<holstein> staxxx: if you have a device that is broken, you wont fix it like that
<staxxx> only dummy appears in pulseaudio
<staxxx> i asked for help here but there was no one
<holstein> staxxx: in pulseaudio?
<holstein> staxxx: you mean, pavucontrol?
<staxxx> in sound settings
<staxxx> yes
<staxxx> pavucontrol
<holstein> staxxx: its not the kind of channel where you are guaranteed support 24/7
<holstein> this is volunteer support
<staxxx> i know it's no problem
<holstein> staxxx: for pulse support, you can use xubuntu or ubuntu support anyways
<staxxx> been there also
<staxxx> and googled alot
<holstein> but.. you are upgrading.. and you can do the following if all your stuff is the same afterwards
<staxxx> what can i do to fix it?
<holstein> 1. use a live CD or supported operating system to see that the hardware is not broken.. also check the bios, or phyisical connections
<holstein> staxxx: just saying "how do i fix it" assumes something.. you dont know what is broken, or how, or why. or if *anything* is broken
<holstein> anyways..
<staxxx> ok sorry
<holstein> 2. try a different user.. a fresh user can have different hidden .config files that can "break" many things.. especially when using ppas or 3rd party software
<holstein> 3. follow..
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> you can always quickly open a terminal and run these 2 commands .. "aplay -l" and "arecord -l" .. you will be able to see what alsa is seeing
<staxxx> aplay =  no soundcards found
<holstein> you can run "lspci" or "lsusb" and see that the operating system is picking up the hardware.. then, the above commands to see if alsa is picking them up.. then, move on to pulse
<holstein> staxxx: so, alsa is not seeing the card, in that situation
<holstein> staxxx: pulse has no device presented to it
<staxxx> ok
<holstein> staxxx: so, you have no pluse problem, as i see it there
<staxxx> i understand
<staxxx> no alsamixer too
<holstein> staxxx: you would need to go back to step one, and ask the question, is the hardware there, present, on, broken.. etc
<holstein> staxxx: no.. you *have* alsamixer
<holstein> staxxx: you have no device present in alsamixer
<holstein> staxxx: as i said, if "aplay -l" presents nothing, you have nothing
<staxxx> you mean hardware broken like physically broken?
<holstein> staxxx: you dont need to move on from there
<holstein> staxxx: correct.. if your hardware is physically broken, it wont show up, or could be "acting" funny.. and you cannot confirm if you havent tested
<staxxx> all works fine when booting on elementry os
<holstein> staxxx: elementery os running audio is a good test then.. so, the audio device is likely fine
<staxxx> great
<holstein> staxxx: do you see what i typed above? just follow that, and
<holstein> !audio
<staxxx> but still no sound in ubuntustudio
<holstein> staxxx: run lspci.. run a live CD
<holstein> staxxx: sure,, i unerstand you dont have audio. the question is why
<staxxx> lspci give a big result
<holstein> staxxx: does it report in lspci? does it work as a different user? does it work with the live CD?
<holstein> staxxx: does lspci *specifically* list the audio device in quesiont
<staxxx> it does nt work as a different user
<holstein> question*
<holstein> staxxx: what would i do? literally just fresh install 14.04, and try and be more careful
<staxxx> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<holstein> or, just install elementary os and whatever audio applications i want to use
<holstein> they are an ubuntu base, and you likely are not using jack
<staxxx> i need jack and audio apps
<staxxx> i use jack all the time
<holstein> staxxx: sure. jack is in the elementary repos
<staxxx> i just started checking elementary out. been using ubuntustudio for 1 year and a half
<holstein> anyways.. is fresh install of 14.04 an option?
<holstein> staxxx: could have been a ppa, or anything that "broke" your audio
<staxxx> can i do a fresh install and keep all files without having to back up?
<staxxx> hum.. ppa
<holstein> staxxx: you should have a backup *Regardless*.. that hard drive *will* fail
<holstein> staxxx: so, plan for *when* your hardware will fail, like all hardware does, and fresh install and put your data back
<staxxx> ok
<holstein> personally, i would do that after trying 14.04 live
<staxxx> i'm already upgrading...
<holstein> could be that the more recent kernels dropped support for your hardware.. or alsa
<holstein> staxxx: then, test, as i said, after that, friend
<staxxx> ok
<holstein> staxxx: i have a numbered list above to do after the upgrade
<holstein> and i assumed since we were doing that, that the upgrade was complete
<staxxx> i'll save this text
<holstein> staxxx: you can copy and paste that so you can refer to it later.. or find this chat session logged online
<staxxx> the upgrade is taking about 3h now
<holstein> sure.. i always prefer a fresh install for many reasons.. the time it takes being up there on the list
<__raven> hi
<__raven> how to finish/read out a non finalized disc of a dvd camcorder?
<sadoi> hello can anyone give me a hand with an issue i have with my audio?
<zequence> sadoi: What sort of issue?
<sadoi> i seem to be able to use my speakers but just if i turn up and down the volume from alsa mixer, the one on my panel bar or the short key seem to do nothing
<sadoi> they seem to be 2 completely separated things, so i want the shortcuts and the menu thingy to work as one, because even the wheel on my speakers turn up/down but the volume keeps at the same level, just getting into alsa mixer volumes seems to work
<sadoi> i've searched on google but found nothing
<zequence> sadoi: Pulseaudio doesn't have all controls. Sometimes the only way to control your card is via an alsa mixer
<zequence> the alsa mixer shows all the controls
<zequence> sadoi: What audio device is it?
<sadoi> and is there a way to make alsamixer a bit more... user friendly? without eneding to open the box everytime
<__raven> exit
<sadoi> some logitech usb speakers
<sadoi> s-150
<zequence> sadoi: Sounds like the alsa interface for it might not be optimal, which leads to pulseaudio not controlling it well
<zequence> ..since it's not a pro audio card, more of a standard consumer device
<zequence> There are a few mixers to choose from, when it comes to alsa, and gui
<sadoi> aha
<zequence> sadoi: Try qasmixer
<zequence> sudo apt-get qasmixer
<sadoi> oh it does come with ubuntu studio
<zequence> there's also qasmixer
<zequence> sorry..
<sadoi> but that turns up /down the volume of pulseaudio
<sadoi> humm
<sadoi> which is the thing that doesn't work
<zequence> There's also volumeicon-alsa
<zequence> not sure if it works
<Unit193> It's for alsa, but yeah it works.
<sadoi> if i could be able to select the speakers on pavucontrol it should work i think
<sadoi> but they simply don't apear
<sadoi> volumeicon-alsa doesn't work
<sadoi> wait... yeah i need to download it, dumb me
<sadoi> same :(
<sadoi> ok i think what the solution might be, changing the default speakers/output from pulseaudio
<sadoi> i just don't know how to do that, also sorry for the wall of text and all the ask-ask-ask
<zequence> if you're getting sound from your speakers directly through pulseaudio, they will already be selected as deafult
<sadoi> no i get audio thru alsa mixer
<sadoi> not pulse audio
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-13
<sethj> Where can I get the download link for Ubuntu Studio 11.04? I found one for 9.04 and then 12.10 upward, but none of the other releases.
<ole_> moinsen
<cfhowlett> ole_, ... greetings
<ole_> död
<circ-user-w3x6R> Hi tks for UbuntuStudio 14.04.1, I use it live, how can remaster it and reburn it as a new live version as I lack of space on my key. thanks
<rustyraptor> How do I change the time?
<rustyraptor> I can only change the timezone
<rustyraptor> How do I change the time?
<zequence> rustyraptor: Is the time not correct?
<zequence> It usually auto-updates through internet
<Unit193> If you have ntpd installed and enabled.
<Unit193> You can look at the settings in `time-admin`
<rustyraptor> the time is incorrect
<rustyraptor> ah I got it with time-admin
<rustyraptor> but why are these settings not in the settings manager?
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-14
<nc_> hello!
<nc_> spanish?
<Unit193> !es | nc_
<ubottu> nc_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nc_> thanks it's ok
<nc_> how are you?
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-15
<Guest66990> I can't see my icons on then desktop... somebody else?
<Guest66990> sorry, on the desktop
<Guest66990> hello??
<Guest66990> hello
<zequence> Guest66990: Which distro is this?
<Guest66990> UbuntuStudio Lt14.04
<zequence> Guest66990: Did you see icons there before?
<Guest66990> how can i do that?
<Guest66990> because when I make the right click on the desktop nothing happen too...
<zequence> Guest66990: I mean, have you ever seen icons on the desktop in that installation?
<Guest66990> yes, but after update it yesterday the icons disappear
<zequence> Guest66990: I don't know why, but it's something to do with XFCE anyway. You could ask around on #xubuntu
<zequence> Could be corruption in XFCE user settings (which are in hidden folder in the home folder)
<Guest66990> i don't have any folder called xfce
<zequence> Guest66990: There are a bunch of configs for XFCE in your home folder
<zequence> Guest66990: like ~/.config/xfce4
<zequence> well, maybe not that many places
<zequence> check .cache
<zequence> if there's something xfce in there, try deleting it
<zequence> and, relogin
<Guest66990> ok, for example the file  xfce4-indicator-plugin.log?
<zequence> Guest66990: That shouldn't do anything for your desktop
<zequence> Guest66990: Anyway, try #xubuntu. May be some other folks have had the same problem
<Guest66990> ok, thank you!
<zequence> Guest66990: To be sure the desktop is configured right, check the file ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<zequence> The line: XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<zequence> And, make sure you have a folder in you home folder named Desktop
<zequence> That should not change appearance of things like harddrives and such though
<zequence> and I don't know XFCE, but you might be able to change settings for seeing or not seeing the desktop
<zequence> this is possible on other DEs, like Gnome
<Guest66990> it's ok
<Guest66990> it's strange because i can see the background image, but i can't see the icons or make the right click
<zequence> Guest66990: If you want to join #ubuntu, just type: /join #xubuntu
<Guest66990> thank you zequence
<matias10> i think that i know when it happen...
<matias10> <matias10> after mount one of my disk....
<matias10> <matias10> why could it happen?
<matias10> somebody?
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-16
<cfhowlett> trusty 14.04.1  - How to disable the login name list?
<zequence> cfhowlett: You mean, how to login without a password?
<cfhowlett> zequence, NO.  I don't want the names of users displayed by default.
<zequence> Ah
<zequence> Don't know if there are settings for that
<cfhowlett> zequence, should be easy, but damned if I can find the right place to configure lightlocker
<morten> having trouble with wine mono 0.0.8 help needed
<morten> dpkg: error processing package wine-mono0.0.8 (--configure):
<morten>  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should
<morten>  reinstall it before attempting configuration
<morten> Errors were encountered while processing:
<morten>  wine-mono0.0.8
<morten> wine wont uninstall or reinstall because of this
<justgreg> hey all, How can I get qjackctl running under current LTS to support the pulseaudio jack sink? It looks like an attempt was made to make it run out-of-the-box, but both that and the (old) instructions aren't doing it for me.
<justgreg> ... and nvm, it looks like I needed to restart an app.
<waykool99> Just installed ubuntu studio v14.04.4 LTS 64 bit. Question: i do intense audio production multi-tasking. in 10.04, i had System Monitor (sun microsystems) open always. what might be a much better program that Xfce's "task manager"?
<waykool99> and.. forgot. i installed Sys Monitor. but it doesn't remember any tweaks after you reboot.
<waykool99> thinks someone in here or Ubuntu IRC room a better prog, but i forgot the name of it. :(
<waykool99> 2nd question: in Audacity, why did they take the checkbox for 'favor RAM when possible except..." (worded similar but not exact) under Prefs?
<holstein> waykool99: you can always ask in #xubuntu or #ubuntu for general system monitors.. on my audio work station, i use conky
<holstein> !Info conky
<holstein> waykool99: you can ask audacity about why "they" do things.. and suggest whatever you like for default settings..
<waykool99> OK. thank you
<waykool99> was just starting to register at audacityforums
<holstein> "they" may have made it where it doesnt need or require that setting
<holstein> it shouldnt, ideally..
<holstein> i check no such box in ardour
<waykool99> possibly right. i used it because on huge edit MP3's, if it wasn't dumping to SWAP, it crashed often
<holstein> id just try teh latest and see.. this is 4 years later for all of the software
<waykool99> perhaps it wont crash in v10.04.4
<holstein> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<holstein> i would start the application from the command line and see if you get any helpful messages
<waykool99> my DVD iso had developed a crack.  for 2 years i begged anyone for a copy of that distro.
<holstein> why?
<holstein> you can download the older isoos
<holstein> isos*
<holstein> you can use what you like, and support what you like
<holstein> but, the repos are not being updated for the desktop
<waykool99> because i can't afford new PC's. have 5 old pc's. they don't like Unity, Xfce. they're OK with LXDE, Gnome 2 or 3 and KDE.
<holstein> sure.. you can always install lubuntu and add what you like from the ubuntustudio software
<holstein> they are *all* ubuntu
<holstein> you can use..
<holstein> !Mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> and install lxde and ubuntustudio-whatever* packages
<holstein> and, just use them with lxde, or whatever you like
<waykool99> i used LXDE in Knoppix the past 2 years. love LXDE
<waykool99> tried live run DVD of Lubuntu.  the gui's much friendlier to my 'old' hardware
<holstein> thats what its for
<holstein> nothing about main ubuntu promises support for older hardware.. but, lubuntu has the same repoitory of software available to it
<waykool99> when DVD 1st booted, i said "wow, looks just like knoppix v7.0.5"
<waykool99> thanks. i never knew that. but now glad i do know.
<holstein> they are *all* ubuntu
<holstein> to be an official flavor means you use the main repos, and no outside applications.. all ubuntu sources..
<waykool99> on phone, will read back in a few minutes....
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-17
<studio-user099> hi
<studio-user099> spanish?
<Nexus3> Hello there
<sirriffsalot> Whenever I try to completely remove, reinstall or remove "libc6" which is causing broken packages, it wants to remove a HUGE amount of other essentials, like alsa, ardour3 and all kinds of things which are out of the question. What's this all about?
<sirriffsalot> libc6 is currently at 2.17, when it should be at 2.15, but if I try to force the version down it tries to shred my system all the same
<sirriffsalot> What the hell...
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Why should it be 2.15?
<zequence> Make sure you have the exact version for the package you want to install and do: sudo apt-get install lib6=<version>
<zequence> Probably you added a PPA which updated it, and a bunch of other stuff
<sirriffsalot> 2.17 is for ubuntu 14.04, I have 12.04
<sirriffsalot> sirriffsalothp@HP:~$ sudo apt-get install libc6=2.15
<sirriffsalot> Reading package lists... Done
<sirriffsalot> Building dependency tree
<sirriffsalot> Reading state information... Done
<sirriffsalot> E: Version '2.15' for 'libc6' was not found
<sirriffsalot> sirriffsalothp@HP:~$ sudo apt-get install libc6=2.17
<sirriffsalot> Reading package lists... Done
<sirriffsalot> Building dependency tree
<sirriffsalot> Reading state information... Done
<sirriffsalot> E: Version '2.17' for 'libc6' was not found
<sirriffsalot> Long time no see zequence :)
<zequence> sirriffsalot: I don't think those were the exact versions
<zequence> sirriffsalot: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libc6
<zequence> seems to be 2.15-0ubuntu10.6
<zequence> so: sudo apt-get install libc6=2.15-0ubuntu10.6
<zequence> but, there will probably other packages that are the wrong version, dependencies, etc
<sirriffsalot> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<sirriffsalot> And sudo apt-get -f install gets me back where we were already
<sirriffsalot> Namely, E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<sirriffsalot> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<zequence> What can I say. You've screwed it up somehow.
<zequence> You could try aptitude. It can sometimes make a difference
<zequence> sudo aptitude install -f
<sirriffsalot> Hmm
<sirriffsalot> Running a .deb file should not screw my system up, that's all I did since this happened, and this is from winehq
<sirriffsalot> I don't have aptitude, and can't install it, lol :)
<sirriffsalot> Guess I'll ask in ubuntuforums, hopefully they can dig deeper
<jarnos> I connected my Android device via USB using PTP connection in 13.10. File manager becomes very slow when using that folder. Is that something that is fixed in 14.04.1 and what might be the cause for the slowness? I couldn't make MTP connection work. I see the file listings in file manager, but no permissions for me.
<holstein> jarnos: i thought that was discontinued by android?
<holstein> jarnos: regardless, there is nothing ubuntu/linux/ubuntustudio is doing that will effect the connectivity or speed of an android device
<holstein> there is little we are doing downstream that will have anything to do with it.. i would go back up to either #xubuntu or #ubuntu channels or mailing lists and see what issues others are having with android devices
<jarnos> holstein, you thought what was discontinued?
<holstein> i know, i just stopped connecting my android like that, and use the network to move files
<holstein> jarnos: i thought "MTP connection" was discontinuted
<holstein> jarnos: regardless, you can try 14.04 live and see.. but, there is nothing in our linux kernel that is making android slow, or not connect
<jarnos> holstein, no, my brand new Samsung S5 mini offers MTP and PTP connections.
<holstein> jarnos: sure
<holstein> jarnos: then, i would take that up with samsung, if you cant get it working
<holstein> jarnos: otherwise, try plugging the device into other machines, and other USB ports, and other operating systems.. if you think its 14.04 vs 13.10, try 14.04 live and see
<jarnos> holstein, yeah, I am going to install 14.04.1 when I have time.
<holstein> jarnos: why?
<holstein> jarnos: why not just try it live, as i suggested, and make sure that it is the issue?
<holstein> jarnos: i *always* try the live CD's anyways.. and suggest them, even if the user insists on upgrading rather than a fresh install..
<holstein> its nice to see the *actual* kernel running on the actual hardware.. to make sure the hardware supports the linux kernel that is going to be used
<jarnos> holstein, oh yes, I could try running live session by USB pendrive once I manage to make one. (The ISO is too big to fit in a CD.) I tried Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu Studio 13.10 to make one of 14.04.1, but it asked my password to get permissions to install Grub, which I found odd and cancelled the operation.
<holstein> jarnos: sure, when i, or anyone else refers to "live CD" thats just the live iso downloaded and running on what you like
<holstein> jarnos: i didnt mean to say an actual CD
<holstein> jarnos: though, many other ubuntu flavors *do* fit on a CD
<holstein> jarnos: you will need "sudo" or "root" access from many operating systems to do what is being done
<holstein> jarnos: i use "unetbootin"
<holstein> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 585-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 215 kB, installed size 835 kB
<holstein> but, the ubuntu iso's are "dd copy-able".. meaning, you can just dd copy them directly to the usb stick
<jarnos> holstein, but why do I need them? I am creating a live USB and not touching the system I am running.
<holstein> jarnos: why do you need them? what them?
<holstein> jarnos: why do you need what?
<jarnos> holstein, I referred to "sudo"
<jarnos> holstein, or superuser password.
<holstein> jarnos: as i said, you need sudo or root access to have that level of control on the USB stick
<holstein> jarnos: if you dont want to do it that way, i would run a live CD, anc unplug my current hard drive.. then, i would *know* nothing is happening
<holstein> otherwise, read up on what is actually happening, and dont take my word (or anyone else's) on the matter
<holstein> what do i do? i use sudo to either dd copy the iso, or i use unetbootin, which asks for a sudo password
<holstein> i then, carefully refer to the proper drive.. and double check, or, i do it on a machine that only has the source and target drives
<jarnos> holstein, Thanks for your advise.
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-10
<surgy> hello
<surgy> my graphics tablet huion 580 works but not right. it needs to be mapped to a specific screen and i need to be able to change what the buttons do. which i cant. and im not even sure that the driver is installed. i am running kubuntu 14.04 lts. I am running kernal 3.19. i found wizardpen drivers but the instructions seam dated they are talking about ubuntu 10.10 there. was wandering if anyone has time to help me work on this a bit?
<cfhowlett> surgy, might find better answers by stating with the app you want, e.g. krita
<surgy> yes sorry
<surgy> krita is my prefered app
<cfhowlett> #krita
<surgy> i
<surgy> so your saying this is not an os issue?
<surgy> or a driver issue?
<surgy> i should be able to find this answer in the software?
<surgy> im just lookin for a hint.... or a pointer or anything on which direction i should be digging
<cfhowlett> surgy, look at krita's help screen for support.  I'm suggesting that someone(s) at Krita has done exactly what you're trying
<cfhowlett> surgy, http://www.how2createwealth.com/wXeMGMoney0N-0Jw/Huion-580-Graphics-Tablet-working-with-Linux-and-the-GIMP-%28DIGImend%29.html
<surgy> ive seen that
<surgy> its for an older kernal and the drivers she mentioned are supposed to already be included in the 3.19 kernal which i have
<surgy> i just dont know how to configure the tablet
<easyOnMe> hello
<easyOnMe> just want to know whether inkscape can create animation out of the objects created through it
<cfhowlett> yowza.  there's actually a book of inkscape available via download.
<cfhowlett> http://www.mbeckler.org/inkscape/svgani/    http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-create-gif-animations/
<easyOnMe> what I mean is if I have an .svg file and I have to make a .gif out of it to animate the file is it possible using inkscape
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: thanks man
<cfhowlett> also ask #inkscape!
<artzone> sorry totally new to this so have little idea what to do
<artzone> somewhat disappointed with Ubuntu Studio as the first two things I tried to do have failed though i have done the same things in Mint several times with good success.
<artzone> that was to load a program with wine and the other was to load and run skype
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-11
<holstein> lol
<holstein> its unfortunate to try things that are meant for other OS's and be dissapointed
<Potpeel> Hello what display manager does Ubuntustudio use?
<studio-user213> Bonsoir
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-12
<axelus> bry
<delt> Hello everyone
<delt> Just wondering, maybe some of you guys know.... is there a VST plugin or something, that can "capture" an existing audio application and use it as a plugin in a DAW or plugin host?
<delt> there's some great synths out there, but no plugin version, only standalone... i'd like to use them in Renoise, but without having to redo the midi connections each time i load it
<delt> s/midi/midi and audio/
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-13
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
<Unit193> {qwerty}: Please stop spamming that.
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
<Zachary_DuBois> That's annoying
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-14
<cy> cy
<cy_> cy
<{qwerty}> clear
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-15
<Guest33853> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu Studio and I have a problem. I can't play any videos either in VLC or html5 (in any browser). I can see the images but the video never starts. Anybody has any idea? Seems to be a video driver issue (the card is the Intel HD 4000 on the i5 CPU). Thank you.
<studio-user946> hallo
<mega-steffie> are there girly themes availeble for XFCE?
<mega-steffie> is it difficult to inplement them into ubuntustudio?
<Unit193> There's http://xfce-look.org/, check yourself?
<mega-steffie> thanks unit193
<Unit193> Though I consider that site a bit dorment.  dA and GH seem to be where it's all at.
<mega-steffie> i'll check that out
<mega-steffie> dA and GH ???
<mega-steffie> what's that mean?
<Unit193> deviantart, Github.
<mega-steffie>  aa yep ok thnx
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-15
<el> quien  habla español
<el> hay hay gente viva aqui??
<antto> IMHO people who deal with computers should learn some basic english..
<antto> the fact that lots of OSes and apps come with translated UIs doesn't really help
<antto> and another funny fact, i can't.. i just can't figure my way around anything which is translated to my native language
<antto> it's just terrible
 * antto goes back into the shadows
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-16
<alpasov> hi enyone there?
<alpasov> i just install the ubuntu studio and I have very iritating problem. After log into the system, startup the display center, and it turnin on into a hundred of windows
<alpasov> how can I fix it?
<sakrecoer> alpasov: what is turning on into a hundred windows?
<alpasov> dipslay properties
<alpasov> where I set the resolution etc
<sakrecoer> alpasov: you mean, the one in "settings manager" right?
<alpasov> yes
<sakrecoer> does it show as if you had 100 screens, or does the window where you do the settings open up 100 times?
<alpasov> but particulary only monitor settings is turning on
<sakrecoer> not sure i understand what you mean by "turning on"...
<alpasov> sorry my english :)
<sakrecoer> np.. lets figure this out :)
<sakrecoer> do you have multiple screens?
<sakrecoer> i mean, like dual-display?
<sakrecoer> alpasov ^
<alpasov> no
<alpasov> its just
<alpasov> simple
<sakrecoer> just one screen, ok...
<alpasov> windows of setting of the monitor
<alpasov> i close it
<alpasov> but
<alpasov> it still
<alpasov> opens up
<alpasov> i have actualy a "100" of this windows
<alpasov> openede
<alpasov> opended
<alpasov> opened
<sakrecoer> and can you do any settings in one of the 100 windows of setting? or is it frozen?
<sakrecoer> what happens if you open another setting in "setting manager" ?
<alpasov> yes i can do everything in all windows
<sakrecoer> ok, so close them all down, and try open another setting in there...
<sakrecoer> (you don't have one of those gaming mouses with automatic turbo click? :p)
<alpasov> yes but this is happened after every reboot
<alpasov> :)
<sakrecoer> only with the window for display settings?
<alpasov> yes
<alpasov> after a some time it stopped
<alpasov> thats why I can spek to you
<alpasov> *speak
<sakrecoer> ok... but, just let me e on the same page as you: you don't have a gameing mouse with automatic turbo-click?
<alpasov> no :)
<sakrecoer> :)
<sakrecoer> very odd thing...
<sakrecoer> alpasov: if you open a terminal and type "xfce4-display-settings"
<sakrecoer> does it also open up 100 times?
<alpasov> ok wait
<alpasov> nope
<alpasov> but wait
<alpasov> yes
<sakrecoer> hm... very strange...
<alpasov> its happens again!!
<sakrecoer> you installed 16.04 right? and did you check that your ISO had the right checksum?
<alpasov> yes this is 16.04 but I`m not shure the other thing
<alpasov> how I check it?
<sakrecoer> on this link: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/16.04.1/release/MD5SUMS you will see a bunch of numbers and letters, next to a "*ubuntustudio-16.04"
<sakrecoer> alpasov: do you still have the iso you used to install?
<sakrecoer> the one you downloaded...
<alpasov> yes I burn it
<sakrecoer> ok, but the file, do you have it on another machine? or was it downloaded on the machine you just installed the new version on?
<alpasov> I have on a usb
<sakrecoer> good!
<sakrecoer> but wait...
<sakrecoer> the file right? the one called "ubuntustudio-16.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso" or "ubuntustudio-16.04.1-dvd-i386.iso"
<sakrecoer> if you do have that file on the USB, put the USB in your computer, mount it, and open a terminal
<alpasov> 1 min
<alpasov> its no so easy when windows still popup
<sakrecoer> its ok, i'll be a hear for a while :)
<sakrecoer> i'll be *here
<sakrecoer> alpasov: try to stop the windows from poping up with "killall xfce4-display-settings" in a terminal
<alpasov> ok I mount it
<alpasov> actually widows huriccane stopped
<alpasov> *windows
<sakrecoer> nice
<alpasov> so how i check checksum?
<sakrecoer> alpasov: are you familiar with the terminal or not at all? i need you to cd into the USB... that should be "cd /media/YOURUSERNAME/USB_devicename
<alpasov> hmm
<alpasov> i knew some
<sakrecoer> if you have other drives in there, you can see what is in /media/USERNAME/ by typing "ls /media/YOURUSERNAME/
<alpasov> but terminal is a still enigma
<sakrecoer> :) i understand, don't worry, we take it slowly :)
<alpasov> ok in my its not happening
<alpasov> how I can change it
<alpasov> mounted iso open in terminal?
<sakrecoer> can you type this in your terminal for me, and then send me the link that will show in your terminal?
<sakrecoer> ls /media/YOURSUERNAME | pastebinit
<sakrecoer> you have to replace YOURUSERNAME with your username..
<sakrecoer> alpasov, or whatever your username is in your computer
<alpasov> sounds simple :)
<alpasov> media/alpasov/Ubuntu-Studio 16.04.1 LTS amd64$
<alpasov> this is that iso mounted
<sakrecoer> alpasov: you didn't type what i asked you
<sakrecoer> type this: ls /media/alpasov/ | pastebinit
<alpasov> ok sorry
<sakrecoer> and don't worry, it is hard at first :)
<alpasov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23061531/
<alpasov> its ok? :)
<sakrecoer> yes
<sakrecoer> can you do this now: ls /media/alpasov/Ubuntu-Studio\ 16.04.1\ LTS\ amd64 | pastebinit
<alpasov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23061550/
<sakrecoer> ok, we can't checksum the iso, because its not there... your usb is a bootable one...
<alpasov> but actually I copied iso ont he destktop
<sakrecoer> is it on your desktop now?
<alpasov> yes because when I put usb I dont have a mouse
<alpasov> :)
<alpasov> only broken touchpad
<alpasov> I should tell this
<alpasov> sorry
<sakrecoer> if it is on your desktop do this:
<sakrecoer> in a terminal:
<sakrecoer> md5sum ~/Desktop/ubuntustudio-16.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso
<sakrecoer> after a moment the terminal should show you this:
<sakrecoer> 8cd41a7d930e37dda51b3ca64cffbdec *ubuntustudio-16.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso
<sakrecoer> if the number at the begning is different, then the iso had a problem downloading..
<alpasov> 8cd41a7d930e37dda51b3ca64cffbdec  /home/alpasov/Pulpit/ubuntustudio-16.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso
<sakrecoer> ok, that looks alright
<alpasov> so what now?
<sakrecoer> i'm affraid my technical knowledge is too limited...
<alpasov> ok . It seem simple, but :)
<sakrecoer> you could try ask in #ubuntu ... but you mentioned your mousepad was broken, could it be interfering with your mouse?
<alpasov> no
<alpasov> its indepenend
<sakrecoer> right.. if it was, it wouldn't go bananas when you start display settings from terminal
<alpasov> maybe I get used to this :)
<sakrecoer> you hsouldn't have to...
<sakrecoer> alpasov: are you speaking portuguese?
<alpasov> no :)
<alpasov> I`m from Poland
<sakrecoer> ok, sorry... i thought maybe "pulpit" was desktop in portoguese...
<alpasov> maybe I don`t know
<alpasov> :)
<sakrecoer> alpasov: try ask here maybe: #ubuntu-pl
<alpasov> ok thank you very much for the help
<sakrecoer> it's the polish ubuntu support channel
<sakrecoer> well... i'm sorry i couldn't help you fix it..
<alpasov> no problem
<sakrecoer> but i wish you the best of luck :)
<alpasov> good day to you
<alpasov> thanks
<alpasov> :)
<sakrecoer> feel free to stick around, maybe someone else will show up that can help you
<sakrecoer> you too have a good day!
<alpasov> test
<studio-user324> hola
<autumna> hi
<studio-user324> tengo una pregunta
<studio-user324> instale en una maquina ubuntu studio y la maquina simplemente no lo ve sigue subiendo en win 10
<studio-user324> lo que he hecho y estoy en eso, es regrabandolo, con la diferencia que ahora desactive uefi
<autumna> !es | studio-user324
<ubottu> studio-user324: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user324> gracias
<autumna> :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-17
<elnene> quien habla españól
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<elnene> :C
<BOB_> heeey
<BOB_> does anybody know the default login and pass
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-18
<studio-user828> In ubuntustudio, do they have an option to record the screen?
<studio-user484> heya, how do you get the splash screen settings for log out, the image is not centered and all to the right side, and i would like to center it, how does one do that ?
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-19
<lsrmiguel> hello everybody, can U tell me if amd driver for radeon hd 6xxx series its able for ubuntu studio 16.04?
<studio-user522> hi
<zequence> studio-user522: Hello.
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-20
<studio-user471> help
<studio-user471> I can not install ubuntu, that tells me grub installation failed
<studio-user979> CIAO
<studio-user513> \server irc.chlame.net
<studio-user513> irc.chlame.net
<sirriffsalot> Hi, in order to fix broken dependencies this message pops up WARNING: The following essential packages will be removed.
<sirriffsalot> This should NOT be done unless you know exactly what you are doing!
<sirriffsalot>   libc-bin
<sirriffsalot> If I do this a shitload of other packages will go away as well, will probably break my system.. How do I fix this? Tried to update libc6 to try entropytuner, didn't work though..
<Rosco2> Which version of Ubuntu Studio?
<sirriffsalot> Rosco2, 14.04
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-21
<HiDeHo> Hi all anyone here atm
<cfhowlett> HiDeHo, you could have asked your real question and not wasted time ...
<HiDeHo> yes i can lol
<HiDeHo> i have installed audour in my os but its not working and i get this error
<HiDeHo> [ERROR]: JACK: Cannot lock down 82274202 byte memory area (Cannot allocate memory)
<HiDeHo> [ERROR]: JACK: Cannot use real-time scheduling (RR/5)(1: Operation not permitted)
<HiDeHo> [ERROR]: JACK: JackClient::AcquireSelfRealTime error
<HiDeHo> cfhowlett: there you go lol
<HiDeHo> my suspicion is jackd is not installed properly and set up
<HiDeHo> cfhowlett: guess you cant help
<Rosco2> HiDeHo: I may not be able to help. But what is your OS? Which version?
<HiDeHo> Rosco2: ok i have linux mint 17 which is ubuntu 14.04 lts
<HiDeHo> its built on that version of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !mint | HiDeHo,
<ubottu> HiDeHo,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<HiDeHo> cfhowlett: lol your funny
<HiDeHo> Rosco2: if you think you can help please pm me
<cfhowlett> HiDeHo, please ask mint for support of your OS.  it is NOT supported here.
<Rosco2> One of the benefits of using Ubuntu Studio is that there is a sensible set of defaults for audio work
<Rosco2> I am just learning how to work with JACK myself so I wouldn't be much use
<HiDeHo> yes i had US set up on another laptop after i had installed and set everything the computer stopped working arg
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicians
<cfhowlett> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit
<studio-user027> UbuntuStudio Rocks!! That's all i have to say.
<sakrecoer> studio-user027: :)
<studio-user742> Hi! I'm having problems with multiple monitors. Seems that Ubuntu Studio can show an animation in my second monitor when it shuts down, but the rest of the time it is blank.
<studio-user742> Can anyone help?
<studio-user742> Please? :)
<sakrecoer> studio-user742: have you checked the settings in display in "settings manager"
<studio-user742> Yes, but with no result.
<sakrecoer> studio-user742: you see 2 screens in there with their respective names?
<studio-user742> yes, number 1 and number 2
<sakrecoer> studio-user742: when you click on the one that is blank, is the box "Use This Display" checked?
<studio-user742> Each with its resolution (they are different)
<studio-user742> Yes, it is checked
<sakrecoer> studio-user742: do you have nvidia drivers installed?
<studio-user742> The one that is not working is an intel chipset, it is the moderboard graphics
<studio-user742> How can I check if I have the nvidia drivers installed?
<sakrecoer> studio-user742: the one that is working, is it plugged to your graphics card?
<studio-user742> Yes, in fact it shows an ubuntu studio animation when I shut down the system
<studio-user742> but the rest of the time it remains blank
<sakrecoer> studio-user742: is your graphics card an nvidia?
<studio-user742> the main one, yes
<sakrecoer> studio-user742: in settings-manager there is an entry called "additional drivers"
<sakrecoer> open it and tell me what you see
<studio-user742> NVIDIA Corporation: GF108 [GeForce 730]
<studio-user742> Using X.Org X server -- Noveau display driver form xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (open source)
<studio-user742> Also
<studio-user742> Unknown: Unknown
<studio-user742> "This device is using an alternative driver."
<studio-user742> "Using Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode (proprietary)
<studio-user742> That is what I see
<studio-user742> There are other two options form the NVIDIA driver: version 361.42 and version 340.96, both proprietary
<sakrecoer> ok, i think we found it then studio-user742 :) can you tick the box that says "Nvidia bunary driver - version 361.42"? if you do, it will ask for your password and then you will need to reboot
<sakrecoer> studio-user742: wait...
<sakrecoer> is your nvidia card fairly recent?
<studio-user742> i bought it last month
<sakrecoer> you may want to google which version suits you best first
<sakrecoer> then it is probably 361.42
<sakrecoer> that is the one i use...
<studio-user742> ok, I'll try that one
<studio-user742> thanks so much, sakrecoer :)
<sakrecoer> after that, you are going to have to open the Nvidia X server settings to setup your screens
<sakrecoer> i personaly have my both screens plugged into the graphics card...
<sakrecoer> np, but lets celebrate once we know it works ;)
<studio-user742> ah, I plugged one to the nvidia card and the other to the motherboard
<studio-user742> ok :D
<studio-user742> how can I open the nvidia x server settings?
<studio-user742> Are they in the settings manager?
<sakrecoer> studio-user742: you will find it in the menu
<sakrecoer> the nvidia x server settings
<studio-user742> ok
<sakrecoer> but of course, you need to press "apply" first, let it do the job then reboot...
<sakrecoer> "Apply Changes" in the Additional Drivers thing, that is..
<studio-user742> Ok. I've applied the changes. I'm going to reboot.
<sakrecoer> crossing fingers for you! :)
<studio-user742> thanks! :)
<studio-user742> Hi, sakrecoer
<sakrecoer> studio-user742: hi! did it work?
<studio-user742> Things got better, now my second display shows an underscore on the upper left corner
<studio-user742> :D
<sakrecoer> can you find the ncidia settings?
<studio-user742> Yes, but I don't know how to set it up
<sakrecoer> you see the left-hand field? there is one entry called "Xserver Display Configuration"
<studio-user742> Yes
<sakrecoer> do you see your both screens in there?
<studio-user742> No, only one
<sakrecoer> that is probably because your other screen is connected to your motherboard
<studio-user742> Yes, I guess so
<sakrecoer> let it be like that for now..
<studio-user742> ok :)
<sakrecoer> is verything set as it should for the screen connected to your motherboard?
<sakrecoer> configuration is not set to "disabled", Resolution is ok, refreshrate is ok.. etc..
<studio-user742> mmm... I can see in settings manager - displey that i cannot see the other monitor either
<sakrecoer> are you looking in the Nvidia settings now studio-user742 ?
<sakrecoer> under "X Server Display Configuration"
<studio-user742> No, in Settings Manager > Display
<sakrecoer> below the layout window, what is set in "Configuration:"
<sakrecoer> go to nvidia settings
<studio-user742> I could see both monitors before the changes
<sakrecoer> do you have the possiblity to plug both screen in your graphics card?
<studio-user742> No, I'm afraid not :(
<sakrecoer> it should be possible anyway..
<sakrecoer> but please, now lets focus on the nvidia settings
<studio-user742> Ok
<sakrecoer> under "X Server Display Configuration", below the layout window, what is set in "Configuration:"
<sakrecoer> ?
<studio-user742> X screen 0
<sakrecoer> and the resolution is ok?
<studio-user742> It's "Auto"
<sakrecoer> try to set it to what ever resolution your screen is and then plress "apply"
<studio-user742> Done
<sakrecoer> no change?
<studio-user742> No, no change.
<sakrecoer> in that case, open up a terminal
<sakrecoer> and type this: "sudo apt install nvidia-modprobe" (without the quotes)
<studio-user742> Done
<sakrecoer> now reboot and cross fingers :)
<studio-user742> ok :D
<sakrecoer> let's hope the installation was done.... :|
<studio-user742> Hi sakrecoer
<studio-user742> Still no luck
<studio-user742> When I start Ubuntu i get a system problem
<studio-user742> I got it the previous reboot
<studio-user742> as well
<sakrecoer> studio-user742: but you did let the installation of nvidia-modprobe finish before reboot right?
<studio-user742> Yes, it was quick
<sakrecoer> phew... :p
<sakrecoer> hmm...
<studio-user742> I waited until it showed the system prompt
<sakrecoer> just a second...
<studio-user742> ok
<sakrecoer> studio-user742: what version of ubuntu-studio are you running?
<studio-user742> How can I see it?
<studio-user742> I downloaded it last month, but I don't remember
<sakrecoer> open a terminal and type: lsb_release -a
<studio-user742> Release: 16.04
<sakrecoer> ok... you could try this:...
<sakrecoer> hmm... sorry... i thought i had it, but...
<sakrecoer> was looking at this:http://askubuntu.com/questions/600834/nvidia-graphics-card-issues
<sakrecoer> looks like it is not going to be easy if you don't plug both screens in the graphic card...
<sakrecoer> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2309831&p=13423833#post13423833
<sakrecoer> but... the screen that is blank is connected to your motherboard, or your graphics card? studio-user742 ?
<studio-user742> The blank one is connected to my motherboard
<sakrecoer> i can't find an easy sollution for your setup (not both plugged into graphics card)
<sakrecoer> is the screen plugged in your motherboard having a VGA cable?
<studio-user742> Yes
<sakrecoer> is there any DVI plug in your nvidia card?
<studio-user742> yes, there is
<sakrecoer> studio-user742: you could probably solve it like this: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001485.htm
<sakrecoer> that is how i do...
<studio-user742> Both my monitors are using VGA plug
<studio-user742> But my main one can be connected with a DVI
<studio-user742> maybe I won't need any conversion
<studio-user742> I'll have to get a DVI wire
<sakrecoer> yeah, i'm affraid it will be much easier than trying to set up what seems to be called "Multi-head with X server"
<sakrecoer> i cannot guide you on that path at least...
<sakrecoer> you could try ask in #ubuntu or on the forum maybe?
<sakrecoer> sorry it didn't work out studio-user742 ..
<studio-user742> No problem. Sure. Thanks for all your help, sakrecoer. :-)
<sakrecoer> No problem! studio-user742
<sakrecoer> hmm... multi-head is the same as multi-display... however, setting it up to work whenscreens are plugged into different gpu's seems too hard for me..
<sakrecoer> gone.. oh well..
<smilly> ciao
<smilly> !list
<ubottu> smilly: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-14
<studio-user155> hola
<studio-user155> testing this os out
<studio-user155> anyone know if it's normal for the playback player to not play videos when running it off of the usb "try before installing"?
<studio-user155> anyone home?
<studio-user155> adios
<PANTA> Hi guys
<PANTA> anyone here online willing to help me with an HD audio problem?
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-16
<ttoine> hello
<ttoine> it's been a whilr
<OvenWerks> Hey, how it goes?
<ttoine> fine
<ttoine> after a mission for the Eclipse Foundation, I am looking for a job again
<ttoine> I am writing a huge tutorial about how to record with OBS, on Ubuntu
<ttoine> and I will restart my mobile studio in september (based on Ubuntu Studio, of course)
<ttoine> I also very interested by the OSC stuff that Harrison published
<OvenWerks> ttoine: OSC as in control stuff?
<OvenWerks> The Ardour/MB part of it is mostly mine, the maps are theirs
<OvenWerks> I have been trying to work on a new ubuntustudio-controls as well, but few people are testing :)
<OvenWerks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild has what is sort of finished.
<OvenWerks> it allows someone to set up jack to output to internal audio and detect a usb mic or other interface and automatically add that to jack.
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-18
<studio-user298> hola
<studio-user298> alguien habla español
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-20
<wachin> Hi again all ubuntu studio support
<wachin> I install the new 17.04 x386
<wachin> but have a bug, the velocity of the cursor is not possible change, is very slow, how to can speed up the mouse cursor, please help
#ubuntustudio 2018-08-16
<ben_ubuntu> hi, i am using 16.  it just offered me to upgrade to bionic beaver.  however i did not have enough memory.  now i can't seem to get the upgrade again.
<ben_ubuntu> (i cleared the hard drive)
<ben_ubuntu> ?
<krytarik> I'd be curious what you mean by "i cleared the hard drive" in this context.
<ben_ubuntu> made enough space that the installer was asking for
<ben_ubuntu> if i remember correctly, it only asked for the proper amount of space after beginning installation
<krytarik> "lsb_release -a" in a terminal should confirm you are actually on Bionic already now - and just need to follow through with the upgrades.
<ben_ubuntu> "Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<ben_ubuntu> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<ben_ubuntu> Release:	16.04
<ben_ubuntu> Codename:	xenial
<ben_ubuntu> "
<ben_ubuntu> the installation stopped after a couple of minutes, said how much space i had and how much i needed. then it said it was uninstalling the updates and to try later.
<krytarik> And if you start the Software Updater from the menu now, it doesn't offer the version upgrade anymore?
<ben_ubuntu> exactly
<krytarik> "do-release-upgrade" in a terminal would be another option to initiate it.
<ben_ubuntu> trying it ty
<ben_ubuntu> seems to be working, i appreciate
<krytarik> Yay! \o/
<ben_ubuntu> lots of things happened then this:  "Failed to stop anacron-resume.service: Transaction is destructive.
<ben_ubuntu> See system logs and 'systemctl status anacron-resume.service' for details.
<ben_ubuntu> dpkg: warning: old anacron package pre-removal script subprocess returned error exit status 4
<ben_ubuntu> dpkg: trying script from the new package instead ...
<ben_ubuntu> Failed to stop anacron.timer: Unit anacron.timer not loaded.
<ben_ubuntu> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/anacron_2.3-24_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<ben_ubuntu>  new anacron package pre-removal script subprocess returned error exit status 5
<ben_ubuntu> ERROR: Cannot create report: [Errno 17] File exists: '/var/crash/anacron.0.crash'
<ben_ubuntu> "
<ben_ubuntu> though i just did the lsb release command and it says 18.04
<krytarik> "sudo apt full-upgrade" and/or "sudo dpkg --configure -a" give any errors?
<ben_ubuntu> says dpkg status database is locked by another process
<ben_ubuntu> terminal keeps crashing and other progs crash or don't run right, though have not restarted computer yet
<ben_ubuntu> some work
<krytarik> Might just try that, or do it in recovery mode if it fails.
<ben_ubuntu> i'll see what happens.  appreciated again.
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-13
<Vefa> merhaba
<Vefa> yardımcı olabilecek varmı
<Vefa> kuruluma geçtikten sonra alınan dosya: 55/55 yazıyor uzun süre oradakalıp ilerlemiyor
<M_aD> wut?
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-14
<DesignBR> hello ubuntustudio team, i have a problem.  I can not modify files or folders on another HD, has a lock signal on everything, already researched on the subject is found nothing to help me.  How do I remove this lock and be able to edit my files?
<Eickmeyer> DesignBR: Since Ubuntu Studio is really Ubuntu (and since this isn't necessarily a problem specific to Ubuntu Studio), try to ask in #ubuntu. Thanks!
<DesignBR> OK thank you
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-15
<joeri> Hi guys, love the OS! Just wondering if there are any precautions I should take before installing the new Ubuntu Studio package on my Ubuntu 19.04 laptop
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-16
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I'm planning on buying an audio interface, which one would work best on Ubuntu Studio?
<OvenWerks> Go_Diego_Go: That is hard to know. There is the the matter of cost of course but also features required/wished for.
<OvenWerks> Go_Diego_Go: For most people, a USB audio device makes the most sense.
<OvenWerks> There are PCIe devices around but they tend to be more costly.
<OvenWerks> There is also the network set of devices with dante, aes67 and AVB devices.
<OvenWerks> In general, if the USB device just  work on a mac (with no drivers) then it is USB 2.0 compliant and will work with Linux too.
<OvenWerks> often if there is an onboard mixer of some sort, alsa will not be able to control it
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I see, so if I get a Focusrite Scarlett or a PreSonus, I should be good to go?
<OvenWerks> One thing to look out for is the USB mic. There have been a number of people who have bought a USB mic with the thought of using the onboard audio as the output... I would suggest not as one or the other would require sample rate conversion.
<OvenWerks> I have heard that the presonous is picky about which kind of USB port is used
<OvenWerks> It tends to work best with a dedicated PCIe USB port
<OvenWerks> the focusrite does have an internal mixer, but recent kernels should have a controller for that worked in.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I guess PreSonus is out, I want something ready to go from scratch.
<OvenWerks> Go_Diego_Go: https://discourse.ardour.org/t/audio-interfaces-under-linux/87896/86 might be of interest.
<OvenWerks> in particular roll down the page to the bottom
<OvenWerks> there are a number of posts by Mikael Hartzell which list different audio devices he seems to have tested in Linux.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Awesome, thank you! That's what I needes.
 * OvenWerks is off to bed
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Nights! Thanks!
<studiobot> <Scr_i88_leD> I was installing "bionic" when my internet was cut at a crucial moment  … --> it informed me that I should inspect  … /var/log/syslog as I brought up the terminal navigated to the file and my laptop decided to reboot ... The problem is it will only give me the diagnostic screen. (I ran the diagnostic -- all clear) the grub won't load
<studiobot> and I can't access the command line at all. It keeps cycling back to the same screen. Is anyone able to help with my issue?
<trapo> AYUDA instale ubuntu studio 19.04 y no puedo encontrar el zoomde escritorio en el administrador de configuración; o que aplicación puedo descargar de la tienda me ayudan porfa
<Eickmeyer> !es | trapo
<ubottu> trapo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<trapo> AYUDA instale ubuntu studio 19.04 y no puedo encontrar el zoom de escritorio en el administrador de configuración; o que aplicación puedo descargar de la tienda me ayudan porfa
<Eickmeyer> !es | trapo
<ubottu> trapo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<trapo> AYUDA instale ubuntu studio 19.04 y no puedo encontrar el zoom de escritorio en el administrador de configuración; o que aplicación puedo descargar de la tienda me ayudan porfa
<Eickmeyer> !es | trapo No hablo español
<ubottu> trapo No hablo español: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-17
<dwater> anyone in here active?
<studiobot> rittmang was added by: rittmang
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-18
<dbenson> Hi all, why does removing update-manager also remove 700MB+ of system packages and how can I safely remove just update-manager and update-notifier?
<veremitz> wow .. I would suspect that isn't a -studio specific question and you might get better/faster support from the normal ubuntu support channel?
<studiobot> <rittmang> Hi, I recently upgraded my Ubuntu 18.10 (vanilla), hoping to get 19.04 vanilla, however, somehow, Ubuntu Studio based on Ubuntu 19.04 got installed, although I'm pretty sure I haven't messed around in the repository lists. Is there a specific reason for this behavior? Can I go back to vanilla?
<westerwest> hey, my clean install of ubuntu studio fails to start jack, when I try it with qjackctl "cannot connect to the server"
<Eickmeyer> westerwest: Why are you using qjackctl to start Jack? And what version?
<westerwest> yes, probably the latest supplied? Ive just installed ubuntu studio
<Eickmeyer> westerwest: That means nothing. 18.04 is still valid, as is 19.04. I need to know which one. Open a terminal and type "lsb_release -a" and that should tell you.
<westerwest> oh, 19.04
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | westerwest: Use this to start Jack, it's much more user-friendly
<ubottu> westerwest: Use this to start Jack, it's much more user-friendly: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<westerwest> Eickmeyer: oh, I haven't noticed it can start jack, cool!
<Eickmeyer> westerwest: It's in the release notes that it's the preferred method to start Jack.
<westerwest> yeah but jack doesnt seem to be started tho
<westerwest> I still cant start jack
<westerwest> I will try backported version of ubuntustudio controlls
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @rittmang [Hi, I recently upgraded my Ubuntu 18.10 (vanilla), hoping to get 19.04 vanilla, …], That's strange, and might mean you added Ubuntu Studio at some point via installing ubuntustudio-desktop, which isn't supported for those wishing to stay vanilla. The proper method is via ubuntustudio-installer to install the components, not t
<studiobot> he entire desktop. Either way, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3" should get you back to the GDM boot manager, and clicking on the gear icon while signing-in will let you choose the desktop environment. Also, remember, Ubuntu Studio IS Ubuntu, so there's virtually no difference operationally.
<studiobot> <rittmang> @Eickmeyer [That's strange, and might mean you added Ubuntu Studio at some point via install …], Yes, it just happened plus I got no info on any other forum, hence thought of putting it here. Thanks!
<zurn> hi everyone, I'm having a hardware issue that only occurs with my Ubuntu Studio machine... when I playback from my IO device, some weird digital distortion pops up every minute or so... I'm really not sure if this is a question that is Ubuntu Studio related, but it doesn't happen when I use the device with other computers, so maybe someone on here
<zurn> can at least point me in the right direction
<zurn> Here's a sample of what it sounds like https://clyp.it/lenaagxi
<zurn> Here's a detailed post I made on the Ubuntu forums... https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2424963
<Eickmeyer> zurn: Ubuntu forums are depricated. Please use https://askubuntu.com
<zurn> Eickmeyer, that's already very helpful information, thank you
<Eickmeyer> Also, I don't have a clue as to what's going on. If OvenWerks is available, he might be able to walk you through it. But, I'm unavailable right now, sorry.
<zurn> That's alright, I'm not going anywhere anytime soon, in the meantime I'll post the question on askubuntu
<r3l04d3d> signal or privatewave
<OvenWerks> zurn: I know very little about firewire devices/concerns. I do know that some people have had issues with the alsa FW drivers as opposed to the ffado drives.
<OvenWerks> zurn: That does sound like two sampling frequencies mashing in and out. If using pulse maybe try turning the profile for any internal audio device to "Off" and see if that helps. If you are using 44k1 maybe try 48k or the reverse.
<r3l04d3d> music is an art
<r3l04d3d> I think I found out what all of to s is
<r3l04d3d> the audio quality is degrading
<r3l04d3d> it was built on my computer and became digital sound
<r3l04d3d> then they stopped all analouge link
<r3l04d3d> it went all digital
<r3l04d3d> became out of sync
<zurn> OvenWerks: I've tried the pulse suggestion you made, it hasn't made the sound in at least 10 minutes - this might do it! Is there any equivalent for that in JACK?
<OvenWerks> zurn: if you use jack with the pulse->jack bridge, then the same fix will effect jack as well. If use ubuntustudio-controls to start jack, it will already fix pulse to work with jack.
<OvenWerks> zurn: the problem is that pulse takes it's sync from the first alsa device it finds (normally the internal audio) and uses it for sync. The pulse -> jack bridge binds jack to pulse in a closer way than it should (because the bridge was never properly finished) and so removing phyical devices from pulse allows pulse to use jack for it's sync
<OvenWerks> If pulse has two sources of sync they will clash even if they work at the same rate
<zurn> OvenWerks That's incredible information... I've been trying to get to the bottom of this on my own for some time. Thanks again (you've helped me in the past w/other issues).
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-10
<Guest54089> is there any Linux VST plugin that hosts Windows VST plugins?
<Guest54089> because REAPER on Wine has jitter but FL Studio doesn't, with the same plugins
<Guest54089> found one https://github.com/psycha0s/airwave
<kaldi> anyone here use Ubuntu Studio on Skywave Linux?
<ZeroCool32> bruh
<ZeroCool32> why this exist
<Eickmeyer> ZeroCool32: Do you have a support question?
<zerocool32> How do I set up Bluetooth on ASUS F5RL?
<zerocool32> Because it doesn't detect the Bluetooth adapter even
<zerocool32> even though the is a light next to the Bluetooth icon on the laptop
<Eickmeyer> zerocool32: I don't have an answer for you, it might be that the bluetooth adapter you have isn't class-compliant and requires a special driver. For questions like this, since it's not specific to Ubuntu Studio but to Ubuntu in general, I'd ask in #ubuntu.
<steve__> what's up people? Can anyone here offer some assistance in getting jack and rakarack or guitarix running? I've gone through every setting imaginable and still no output.
<steve__> In rakarack, I can see in the "led" input/output monitor that sound is registering, however there's no sound coming from the physical output "speakers" I've tried changing the output device in pulse to many different options to no avail. I've been at this for 2 days now and am at my wits end, Please Help!!!
<Eickmeyer> steve__: If you don't get a response here, there are more resources available at #lau (Linux Audio Users) and #opensourcemusicians.
<steve__> @Eickmeyer Thanks
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-11
<MaynardWaters2> thank you all for your hard work.
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-12
<chris_uk[m]> Software Centre (later titled simply 'Software') seems to have disappeared from my US 20.0.4.1 applications menu. It was there when I first installed the new version of US a few days ago. But I have since added the Bsvkports and Ardour PPAs and updated, if that is relevant. Any suggestions about how I can reinstall it? Thanks
<chris_uk[m]> I have something called Snap Store. Has this replaced Software Centre? When it launches it has a transparent background? Looks weird.
<OvenWerks> I am not sure ( Eickmeyer[kde] ?? ) however, I would not recomend either Snap store (snap packages are generally a bad idea for audio applications) or Software center.
<Eickmeyer> So, this is happening with a lot of new installs much to our chagrin and is beyond our control. Try opening a terminal and typing "sudo apt install gnome-sofware" and that should get the software center back.
<Eickmeyer> chris_uk[m]: ^
<OvenWerks> Software center does not tell you if adding new software will remove software you already have installed. I would instead recomend either synaptic or muon or apt on the command line.
<chris_uk[m]> Thanks. I have used Dynaptic before.
<chris_uk[m]> Synaptic
<chris_uk[m]> Thanks I have installed both Software (Centre) and Synaptic. Many thanks. Everything else is superb. Enjoying listening to excellent remasterd of Beatles songs on YouTube  in stereo.
<Marrak> Good day. I am a huge noob with Linux. I am struggling to get my wifi going (RTL8821CE) can somebody help me please
<h00k> Marrak: does this help? https://medium.com/@kimiyukiyukawa/installing-rtl8821ce-network-controller-on-ubuntu-335d8ccb8a92
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-14
<n4dir> i thought i might give lmms a try to compare it with ardour (for pretty simple stuff, just adding midi notes via mouse click and copying stuff around a bit). The version i installed with apt-get doesn't seem to have carla support. I don't fully understand, but downloading a version from the lmms page had carla support (might well be i did something wrong)
<n4dir> i'd also like a recommendation. Right now i really seem to prefer ardour, but i always got hard times getting my head in new stuff. Is lmms worth it, or should just focus on ardour?
<n4dir> there probably is a reason ardour was installed per default and lmms not, iirc ...
<OvenWerks> lmms should be installed by default so far as I know
<OvenWerks> it is on my system and I had no reason to install it myself
<n4dir> ah, then i recall incorrect.
<OvenWerks> if lmms is good for you or not depnds on your personal workflow
<OvenWerks> They are different tools
<n4dir> yes, i know the question is not a good one. But, as said, i *always* got hard times with new software.
<n4dir> it was a sidenote anyway. My main concern was the lack of support for carla.
<OvenWerks> most of my stuff is recording analog signals, so Ardour makes sense.
<OvenWerks> I do not know why it would not work with carla. Is there an extra package to add that?
<n4dir> I see. Well: i don't do such, and probably won't either. Just what i described above.
<n4dir> the web and docs say if carla is installed, it should be seen in the instrument-panel of lmms. In the repo version it doesn't, as said.
<OvenWerks> lmms-vst-server is not installed by default
<n4dir> i also got some web results mentioning compiling against (forgot what), but i sure don't know about such.
<n4dir> is installed here.
<n4dir> i went back and forth yesterday
<corrinado[m]> Ardour vs. LMMS is an interesting top for me also. I just installed U.S. via the installer to a stock Ubuntu 20.04 install for my son. He's not a 'musician' via any typical sense - but he's put together his own physical synth devices for a decade-plus. He creates sounds for the 'noise' world. He's expressed interest in learning a DAW like Ardour to do more than he typically does now with just hardware
<n4dir> corrinado[m]: while i sure am a noob, people like unfa (quite some youtube-videos about ardour) say midi would be a bit underloved in ardour. Hence i tried lmms (though was happy). I for one, as of now sure prefer ardour. For me the workflow is much easier and the result sounds way more interesting. In lmms (until now) everything seems to sound the same (though i use the same synthesizers, zynadd,
<n4dir> calf-fluid, and such)
<n4dir> my two cents, not much worth, as said.
<corrinado[m]> Any input is worth something, in my book at least. I appreciate the response.
<n4dir> unfa has lots of videos abour ardour and there is a youtube channel "linux music" who describes in short the general idea of synths and the setup for different stuff. Probably too low level for him.
<n4dir> let me check for the other channel. I for one love it.
<n4dir> corrinado[m]: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCt5oHpSy4PqpjALz74BpnRA
<corrinado[m]> I've found unfa's stuff before and will forward that along with the channel you linked. TY!
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-15
<njm> hi I upgraded from 10.04 to 20.04 and hit this bug does anyone know if there is a workaround for it?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jackd-defaults/+bug/1872244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872244 in jackd-defaults (Ubuntu) "Jack audio not working on Ubuntu 20.04 running on a Thinkpad Carbon X1 (7th gen)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njm> typo I meant 19.04 -> 20.04
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-16
<PLC> hi' there
<corrinado[m]> PLC: Hello
